# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Najraniji simptomi trudnoće (kada i koji)?

## Shanti

U fazi čekanja bete ili testića većina nas je iskusila kako je to promatrati same sebe pokušavajući pronaći prve simptome trudnoće. 
Zato, drage trudnice i mame, razbijte famu: koje simptome trudnoće ste prve primijetile i kada?
I posebno važno, koje simptome ste imale već prije prvoga testa ili bete?


_____________________________

Mučnina/ povraćanje

Još poznato po nazivu jutarnja mučnina, može se pojaviti vrlo rano u trudnoći, čak i prije nego primjetite da ste u drugom stanju. Mnoge žene pomisle da su se otrovale hranom ili da ih lovi gripa. Iako se zove jutarnja mučnina, može se pojaviti u bilo koje doba dana, u mahovima ili može trajati cijeli dan i noć. Česti i mali obroci vam mogu pri tom pomoći. Mučnina se može pogoršati ako ste gladni, pa bi bilo dobro da uvijek imate nešto za prigristi pri ruci (probajte sa krekerima). Refleks povraćanja u trudnoći je lako izazvati, pa vas čak i jednostavno pranje zuba može dovesti do školjke.

Pojačano osjetilo mirisa i okusa

Mnoge žene postanu osjetljivije na svakodnevne mirise, a hrana kao što je čaj, kava ili tost mogu izazvati mučninu. Vaše osjetilo okusa se može dramatično promijeniti, pa možda više nećete moći jesti hranu ili piti pića koja inače volite. Možete također osjetiti i okus metala u ustima.

Učestalo mokrenje

Ovo može početi već u prvom tjednu trudnoće. Možda ćete mnogo češće nego je to uobičajeno trčati na WC, čak i tijekom noći. Kako će vam se maternica naglo povećavati nakon oplodnje, pritiskati će mokraćni mjehur i javljati će vam se potreba za mokrenjem. Isto tako možda će vam urin potamniti i imati jači miris nego je uobičajeno. To vam je znak da trebate piti više vode. Ako osjetite bol ili peckanje prilikom mokrenja, razgovarajte sa liječnikom jer to može biti znak upale ili infekcije. 

Napetost u grudima

Često žene u ranom stadiju trudnoće osjete da su im se grudi povećale i postale izuzetno napete. Bradavice isto tako mogu narasti i postati jako osjetljive, a boja može im potamniti. Isto tako vene vam mogu postati izraženije -  sve u pripremi za dojenje. 

Umor

Možda ćete se vrlo rano u trudnoći, sve do kraja prvog tromjesečja osjećati jako iscrpljeno. Ovo je rezultat porasta razine HCG, vrlo visoke razine progesterona i povišene tjelesne temperature. Probajte se ne umoriti uz sve te hormonalne promjene,  povraćanje i mokrenje.

Izostanak menstruacije /grčevi / bolovi u leđima/ glavobolje

Većini žena ovo mogu biti prvi znakovi trudnoće – prvih nekoliko tjedana možda ćete imati grčeve i osjećaj da ćete svaki čas dobiti menstruaciju. Grčeve često prati bol u leđima. Naravno, sve grčeve i krvarenje, čak i lagano, odmah morate javiti svom liječniku. Trudnice mogu imati i češće glavobolje koje su opet rezultat velikih hormonalnih promjena.

Lagano krvarenje 

Oko 8 do 10 dana nakon ovulacije neke žene mogu imati lagano krvarenje, koje se može poklopiti sa vremenom kada bi vam uobičajeno počelo menstrualno krvarenje. Neke čak to mogu i zamijeniti za slabu mjesečnicu. Ovo krvarenje može biti rezultat usađivanja oplođene jajne stanice u maternicu.

Vrtoglavica/ nesvjestica

Zbog činjenice da trudnoća utječe na osjetilo mirisa i okusa trudnice nenamjerno izbjegavaju hranu i preskaču obroke. Ovo uzrokuje niske razine šećera što može dovesti do vrtoglavica i nesvjestice. Ako stojite duže vrijeme pojačani pritisak maternice na arterije u nogama može dovesti do pada krvnog tlaka, što isto tako rezultira vrtoglavicom i nesvjesticom. 

Zatvor

Kako bi se apsorbirale sve hranjive tvari koje su potrebne vašoj bebi za rast, hormoni trudnoće usporavaju metabolizam, što može dovesti do zatvora. Probajte jesti čim više svježeg voća i pijte mnogo vode kako bi to izbjegli.

Nervoza

Nije nikakvo čudo što se trudnice lako uznemire u ranom stadiju trudnoće sa svim tim hormonima koji im luduju po tijelu, te uz podnošenje umora i mučnine. Ako se nađete u stresnoj situaciji i osjećate da ćete izgubiti strpljenje, probajte napraviti nekoliko laganih vježbi, više se odmarajte i hranite se zdravo i uravnoteženo.

Žgaravica

Iako se žgaravica i problemi sa probavom obično vežu za kasnije stadije trudnoće, kod nekih se žena mogu se pojaviti u ranijem razdoblju. HCG usporava probavu, što znači da vam je trbuh dulje pun. Želičane kiseline se zbog toga mogu vratiti u ezofag ili čak u grlo uzrokujući nelagodu i mučninu. Ovo se može ublažiti lijekovima, pa se posavjetujte sa liječnikom koje možete koristiti. Izbjegavajte tešku ili začinjenu hranu navečer jer vam može pojačati problem.

Promjene u tenu

Možda ćete primjetiti na licu prišteve koji su rezultat hormonalnih promjena. Ovaj problem se često ustabili do drugog tromjesečja. Također postoji mogućnost da vam potamne madeži zbog povećane pigmentacije kože. 

Pojačan iscjedak 

Mnoge trudnice primjete da imaju pojačani gusti bijeli iscjedak. Ovo je normalno u trudnoći. Ali ako primjetite neobičan miris ili svrbež, obavezno se javite svom liječniku.

Gubitak težine 

Možda ćete se iznenaditi, ali tokom prvog tromjesečja trudnoće možete izgubiti na težini. Ovo je rezultat smanjenog apetita, što je normalno. Ipak razmislite o zdravijoj prehrani i izbjegavajte alkohol. Nemojte se čuditi ako dobijete komplimente na račun izgleda od ljudi koji ne znaju da ste trudni.

Izvor: http://www.zena.hr/clanak.aspx?id=5&clanak=95

----------


## wonderwoman

Uh Shanti, vec 10 dpo.... ko ce docekati jos cetiri dana  :Grin: ?

----------


## Shanti

Ne zezaj!   :Razz:   :Grin:  
(sva pozornost mi je usmjerena prema cigaretama kojih nemam   :Laughing:  )

Neka nam trudnice i mame lijepo, iz prve ruke, objasne ima li ikakvog smisla očekivati ikakve simptome prije bete ili testića.  8) 

 :Kiss:

----------


## nadda

Draga Shanti,mislim da je tih prvih 15 dana do bete jako rano da bi imali išta od simptoma.Ja osobno,ne mogu ništa reći osim da me je bolio stomak kao da ću dobit M i plakala sam jer sam bila sigurna da ću dobit.Kad ono TRUDNA!
Želim vam svima isto što prije.

----------


## ina33

Mučnina/ povraćanje 

Još poznato po nazivu jutarnja mučnina, može se pojaviti vrlo rano u trudnoći, čak i prije nego primjetite da ste u drugom stanju. Mnoge žene pomisle da su se otrovale hranom ili da ih lovi gripa. Iako se zove jutarnja mučnina, može se pojaviti u bilo koje doba dana, u mahovima ili može trajati cijeli dan i noć. Česti i mali obroci vam mogu pri tom pomoći. Mučnina se može pogoršati ako ste gladni, pa bi bilo dobro da uvijek imate nešto za prigristi pri ruci (probajte sa krekerima). Refleks povraćanja u trudnoći je lako izazvati, pa vas čak i jednostavno pranje zuba može dovesti do školjke. 

Pojačano osjetilo mirisa i okusa 

Mnoge žene postanu osjetljivije na svakodnevne mirise, a hrana kao što je čaj, kava ili tost mogu izazvati mučninu. Vaše osjetilo okusa se može dramatično promijeniti, pa možda više nećete moći jesti hranu ili piti pića koja inače volite. Možete također osjetiti i okus metala u ustima. 

NIŠTA OD OVOG NI DAN DANAS. POJAČANO LUČENJE SLINE U USTIMA - TO DA, ALI JEDVA PRIMJETNO.

Učestalo mokrenje 

Ovo može početi već u prvom tjednu trudnoće. Možda ćete mnogo češće nego je to uobičajeno trčati na WC, čak i tijekom noći. Kako će vam se maternica naglo povećavati nakon oplodnje, pritiskati će mokraćni mjehur i javljati će vam se potreba za mokrenjem. Isto tako možda će vam urin potamniti i imati jači miris nego je uobičajeno. To vam je znak da trebate piti više vode. Ako osjetite bol ili peckanje prilikom mokrenja, razgovarajte sa liječnikom jer to može biti znak upale ili infekcije. 

OVO NE.

Napetost u grudima 

Često žene u ranom stadiju trudnoće osjete da su im se grudi povećale i postale izuzetno napete. Bradavice isto tako mogu narasti i postati jako osjetljive, a boja može im potamniti. Isto tako vene vam mogu postati izraženije - sve u pripremi za dojenje. 

OVO NE, BITNO VIŠE BI MI BILO OD ŠTOPERICE.


Umor 

Možda ćete se vrlo rano u trudnoći, sve do kraja prvog tromjesečja osjećati jako iscrpljeno. Ovo je rezultat porasta razine HCG, vrlo visoke razine progesterona i povišene tjelesne temperature. Probajte se ne umoriti uz sve te hormonalne promjene, povraćanje i mokrenje. 

NE BAŠ.

Izostanak menstruacije /grčevi / bolovi u leđima/ glavobolje 

Većini žena ovo mogu biti prvi znakovi trudnoće – prvih nekoliko tjedana možda ćete imati grčeve i osjećaj da ćete svaki čas dobiti menstruaciju. Grčeve često prati bol u leđima. Naravno, sve grčeve i krvarenje, čak i lagano, odmah morate javiti svom liječniku. Trudnice mogu imati i češće glavobolje koje su opet rezultat velikih hormonalnih promjena. 

NE.

Lagano krvarenje 

Oko 8 do 10 dana nakon ovulacije neke žene mogu imati lagano krvarenje, koje se može poklopiti sa vremenom kada bi vam uobičajeno počelo menstrualno krvarenje. Neke čak to mogu i zamijeniti za slabu mjesečnicu. Ovo krvarenje može biti rezultat usađivanja oplođene jajne stanice u maternicu. 

NE.

Vrtoglavica/ nesvjestica 

Zbog činjenice da trudnoća utječe na osjetilo mirisa i okusa trudnice nenamjerno izbjegavaju hranu i preskaču obroke. Ovo uzrokuje niske razine šećera što može dovesti do vrtoglavica i nesvjestice. Ako stojite duže vrijeme pojačani pritisak maternice na arterije u nogama može dovesti do pada krvnog tlaka, što isto tako rezultira vrtoglavicom i nesvjesticom. 

NE, OSIM AKO NE BI POPILA UTROGESTANE - ONI IMAJU TAKVE NUSPOJAE.

Zatvor 

Kako bi se apsorbirale sve hranjive tvari koje su potrebne vašoj bebi za rast, hormoni trudnoće usporavaju metabolizam, što može dovesti do zatvora. Probajte jesti čim više svježeg voća i pijte mnogo vode kako bi to izbjegli. 

DA, ALI I UTROGESTANI KOMA ZATVARAJU BILO PIJENI BILO STAVLJENI - OVO SAM UVIJEK IMALA TIJEKOM KORIŠTENJA UTROGESTANA.

Nervoza 

Nije nikakvo čudo što se trudnice lako uznemire u ranom stadiju trudnoće sa svim tim hormonima koji im luduju po tijelu, te uz podnošenje umora i mučnine. Ako se nađete u stresnoj situaciji i osjećate da ćete izgubiti strpljenje, probajte napraviti nekoliko laganih vježbi, više se odmarajte i hranite se zdravo i uravnoteženo. 

NE.


Žgaravica 

Iako se žgaravica i problemi sa probavom obično vežu za kasnije stadije trudnoće, kod nekih se žena mogu se pojaviti u ranijem razdoblju. HCG usporava probavu, što znači da vam je trbuh dulje pun. Želičane kiseline se zbog toga mogu vratiti u ezofag ili čak u grlo uzrokujući nelagodu i mučninu. Ovo se može ublažiti lijekovima, pa se posavjetujte sa liječnikom koje možete koristiti. Izbjegavajte tešku ili začinjenu hranu navečer jer vam može pojačati problem. 

OVO TEK SAD - 13. TJEDAN.


Promjene u tenu 

Možda ćete primjetiti na licu prišteve koji su rezultat hormonalnih promjena. Ovaj problem se često ustabili do drugog tromjesečja. Također postoji mogućnost da vam potamne madeži zbog povećane pigmentacije kože. 

NE, NIKAKVE PROMJENE, MENI PRIJE MENGE IZBIJE PRIŠTIĆ.

Pojačan iscjedak 

Mnoge trudnice primjete da imaju pojačani gusti bijeli iscjedak. Ovo je normalno u trudnoći. Ali ako primjetite neobičan miris ili svrbež, obavezno se javite svom liječniku. 

NE.

Gubitak težine 

Možda ćete se iznenaditi, ali tokom prvog tromjesečja trudnoće možete izgubiti na težini. Ovo je rezultat smanjenog apetita, što je normalno. Ipak razmislite o zdravijoj prehrani i izbjegavajte alkohol. Nemojte se čuditi ako dobijete komplimente na račun izgleda od ljudi koji ne znaju da ste trudni. 

NE.


Shanti, neke žene imaju baš kao simptome trudnoće - ali sve ti to (pospanost, umor, zatvor, piškenje, pa čak i grudi) može bit od utrogestana. Koliko je god moguće (znam da je teško) - nemoj pratit simptome. Ja sam uvijek imala neke simtpome (doslovno - od svih tih lijekova itd.) osim kad sam ostala trudna (išla sam skroz na suho jer je bilo bez ikakvih lijekova osim utrića - FET). Nisam vjerovala da žene kao ne mogu skužit da su trudne, a ja sam živa istina. Na dan vađenja bete osjećala sam se kao kreten šta ja to uopće vadim i što ne idem lipo na GO (ali trebala sam odlučit da li da na more nosim utriće ili LH trakice). Nalaz me šokirao. Jedino što sam looking  back primijetila je da mi se odmah - tipa 5 dana nakon transfera jako jeo junk food - sendvići s majonezom. To je bilo sve.

----------


## nellyxy

mozda nije mjerodavno ali zadnji put prije bete: mokrenje ucestalo, ujutro 
sise jako teske i bolne posebno prilikom dizanja iz kreveta (u pms toga nikad nema kod mene). A bude li ovaj put jos koji simptom napisat cu. he he kao da znam da cu biti trudna  :Grin:   ...e jesam optimisticna

----------


## ina33

E da - meni je mučnina bila od 10.-12. tjedna i to samo navečer.

----------


## ina33

I inače u PMS-u imam tu "večernju mučninu", jedino je sad u 10. tjednu bila jača.

----------


## Ana29

Mislim da o simptomima ne treba.....ali moj slučaj

u srijedu sam imala ET, a u petak navečer su me cice počele boljeti na poseban način i par dana pred betu prestale, a onda opet počele.

----------


## rikikiki

Ti rani simptomi su toliko općeniti da bi po njima i ja sad mogla biti trudna...
Boli me glava danima, osjetilo mirisa mi je pojačano već par dana, umorna sam, hvata me vrtoglavica, muči me zatvor...to su simptomi koji mene trenutno muče, a trudna (skoro sigurno) nisam...
Svaka u tim ranim simptomima može pronaći neki po kojem bi mogla zaključiti da je trudna...zato mislim da je bolje ne tražiti ih jer se većina samo razočaramo.
Kad mi je bila biokemijska onda sam 9. dan od punkcije osjetila grčeve (trajali su cijeli dan), a odmah iza toga bol u križima koja je trajala skroz dok beta nije pala na 0.

----------


## gejsha

to su moji znakovi kad nisam trudna   :Laughing:

----------


## ia30

> to su moji znakovi kad nisam trudna


potpisujem gejshu!

----------


## lilium

Dobar dio tih simptoma povezujem s porastom koncentracije progesterona u drugom dijelu ciklusa (pojacana masnoca koze, vise sline, bolji apetit, bol u grudima, osjetljivost na mirise), pa mogu ali i ne moraju biti znak rane trudnoce. 
Imam 3 iskustva s ranim trudnocama (do 9 tjedna) meni se pojacana osjetljivost na mirise svaki puta pocela javljati izmedju 30-35  dana kao i jaca bol u grudima (ciklusi su mi u prosjeku 26d - znaci to je bilo 10ak dana nakon ocekivanog termina M), samo 1 puta sam imala implantacijsko krvarenje 21 dan. Mucninice, umor i jaaako bolne grudi su u pravilu kretali kasnije u 6-7 tjednu (no sva 3 puta sam bila na dodatnim progesteronima pa ne znam sto je prirodno a sto njima izazvano)
 :Heart:

----------


## Myra2

Ja isto nisam imala nikakve posebne simptome.
Mučnine su počele tek oko 10- og tjedna, pojačano osjetilo mirisa također!
Cike su me bolile čak i manje nego pred M. Tako da mislim da stvarno nema nikakvih pravila.
 :Kiss:

----------


## iva9

Kod mene prije pozitivnog testa od simptoma sam imala samo bol u trbuhu kao da ču svaki čas procuriti.Nisam imala bolne grudi,počele su boliti tek negdje oko 6 tj. kada su krenule mučnine i nažalost još nisu stale.  :Sad:  
Stvarno po ničemu nebi bila rekla da sam trudna,ali ovo je prirodna trudnoča.U prošloj kada je bio IVF su me grudi počele boljeti jako rano.I prvi i drugi put sam imala smeđkasti iscjedak baš te dane kada sam trebala dobiti,a implantacija je već bila ranije.

----------


## Mariel

> gejsha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> to su moji znakovi kad nisam trudna  
> 
> 
> potpisujem gejshu!


Baš tak, ja svaki mjesec imam sve te simptome, i koji god novi simptom pročitam negdje, a da za njega nisam znala...i njega dobijem u roku odmah   :Laughing:

----------


## mu

Pojačano osjetilo mirisa i okusa - smrdi, smrdi, fuj 
Napetost u grudima- cicke do preksutra, MM presretan
Učestalo mokrenje- i svaki puta kontrola papira da li ima tragova krvarenja
Lagano krvarenje-14 dan ET, pa tako po par puta
Nervoza - prije panika od čekanja bete, i dali sam uspjela 

plakanje na svaki film, bilo da je scena romantična, žalosna, sretna....

to mi je bilo 3 mjeseca, a kasnije neznam, do kasnije nisam dogurala....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## iva9

Zaboravila sam napisati da slinavim kao luda od kada sam saznala(prije nisam obračala pažnju).To mi jako smeta,svako toliko odem u wc ispljunuti jer mi se digne želudac.

----------


## tiki_a

He he Shanti, kao da gledam sebe u toj fazi, nije čudo da si otvorila novu temu. Idem vas čitati, tebi sretno!

----------


## golu01

Moj prvi simptom (moja računica cca 5 dana nakon začeća) sam u predjelu desnog janika osjetila takvu bol da sam skočila iz kreveta - trajala mili sekundu.
Prvi sljedeći simptom je bio da cijeli tjedan dana nisam mogla vidjeti, a kamoli jesti meso - što je bilo totalno čudno, jer sam rođena mesožderka.
Ovo dvoje mi je postalo sumnjivo, tek po kašnjenju M - nakon čega sam i otkrila da sam trudna.

U pravilu do sada (25. tjedan) od preostalih simptoma su:
1. malo mi je vruće, pa onda hladno (ko da sam u klimakteriju)
2. Ne mogu jesti slatko - iako uporno pokušavam, pa onda trčim prati zube
3. U glavnom mi smrdi hrana dok se kuha (sva sreća da mi mama kuha, jer inače bi ja umrla od gladi)
4. od prošlog tjedna mi se pojavila kiselina i žgaravica i to skoro na svu hranu koju pojedem

I to je za sada to. Očekivala sam povećanje cicka barem za broj do dva da mi se MM ima čemu veseliti, ali za sada ništa.  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

Vruće-hladno - tj. valunzi - meni su npr. svaki put bez greške dolazili od klomifena.

----------


## tiki_a

Sve što sam do sada pročitala o toj ranoj fazi - 14 dana je da ili nema simptoma (osim od lijekova) ili su bolovi kao pred m. Moja kolegica imala je m bolove kad je ostala t. Ja sam kod mog zadnjeg postupka osjetila bolove u mat. , oštre i kratke, nekako u vrijeme očekivane implantacije i tu sam se nadala da će nešto biti, a moguće da je to bilo samo neko loše događanje. Moja prijateljica sad nakon inseminacije čeka betu, i ona je osjetila takvu bol kao i ja. Ponekad i od tih silnih uzv-a i pregleda uhvatimo kakvu upalu pa se naš organizam buni...

----------


## Šuška

Simptomi prije bete - boooooolne grudi i jaki grčevi (sve to imam i svaki put u PMS-u). Od 6.-tog tjedna me muči žgaravica. I to je sve.  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

Što rekoše do sada netrudnice i ja se pronalazim u većini simptoma a isto nisam trudna.
Gubitak težine - da bar, pokušavam smršaviti ali ide sporo (brže sam natukla)  :Grin:  
Pojačan iscjedak - pa imam oko sredine ciklusa
Promjene u tenu - prišići podivljali zadnjih 2-3 mjeseca - možda sam u pubertetu :/ 
Žgaravica - kad se uzrujam
Nerovza- o da prečesto na žalost  :Mad:  
Zatvor - ovisno kaj jedem
Vrtoglavica/nesvjestica- samo kad se nacugam  :Wink:  
Lagano krvarenje- bilo je i takvih mengi
Izostanak menstruacije /grčevi / bolovi u leđima/ glavobolje - o to mi je sve poznato osim glavobolje
Umor - na poslu me iscjede navečer sam za ništa
Napetost u grudima - uvijek prije menge
Učestalo mokrenje - trudim se popiti 2 litre vode pa pola dana provedem na zahodu
Pojačano osjetilo mirisa i okusa - grozno ali zbilja imam osjetljiv njuh biće da sam u prijašnjem životu bila pas tragač - možda tartufar :/ 
Mučnina/povraćanje - e ovo nemam  :D 


Eto kao 100% netrudnica objavljujem da imam 99% simptoma trudničkih. 
Dakle zaključak NE PRATITI SIMPTOME I NE PIPKATI SE I ....

Molim da me netko podsjeti na ovaj post nakon što obavim transfer. 
 :Embarassed:

----------


## fritulica1

ajme, koliko sam samo puta ovaj naslov uprintala u pretražnik...I uvijek bih iznova zaključila da ponovo ništa ne znam tj. da simptomi govore sve i ništa.   :Smile:  

 :Heart:

----------


## bubimira

obje trudnoće - neopisiv umor i pospanost i to oboje još prije +
i u prvoj trudnoći a i sad me to dugo pratilo. ne sjećam se do kojeg tjedna.

u prvoj trudnoći sam još prije + išla na wc non-stop. mislila sam da imam upalu mjehura.
to je od simptoma prije +, a sad u ovoj trudnoći sam oko 8, 9 tj. počela osjećat mučnine. tipa sve mi se gadilo, sve mi je smrdilo.

----------


## Shanti

> He he Shanti, kao da gledam sebe u toj fazi, nije čudo da si otvorila novu temu. Idem vas čitati, tebi sretno!


  :Kiss:  

Ma nije, nije zato srećo... nego sam htjela da se upravo iz prve ruke, od cura kojima vjerujemo jer ih poznamo, a ne samo iz nekakvih manje-više suhoparnih tekstova s portala, uvjerimo da nikakvih spektakularnih simptoma u ta prva dva tjedna od oplodnje do testića ili bete ne treba biti. Može ih biti, ali takve jednake većina nas ima i kad nismo trudne...

Dakle, nema razloga za neku ludu euforiju ako neki ili neke simptome imamo, jednako kao što nema razloga za tugu i očaj ako ih nemamo... jer kao što je Sunce.m.   :Heart:  meni rekla, jedini bitan simptom je plusić na testu ili visoka beta.

----------


## tiki_a

> Molim da me netko podsjeti na ovaj post nakon što obavim transfer.


Potpisujem!   :Grin:  

A koliko često sam ljeti na wc-u, trebala bi biti trostruka trudinca   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

E, sad ću se demantirat - zaboravila sam reći da sam ipak par dana nakon transfera imala nekakve čudne bolove, na drugačiji način od menge i od prijašnjih bolova nakon IVF-ova - ti prijašnji bolovi su bili sličniji menstrualnim grčevima - kičma itd., ovo je bilo nekako kao da je neko žiganje u jajnicima, ne znam točno to lokalizirat, ali nisam tome pridavala neku pažnju, već sam naučila da nakon transfera boli ovo ili boli ono, svaki put nekako specifično na drugačiji način. Ovaj prošli put jedino nisam "muzla prsi" da pipkam jel' me bole ili ne - bile su totalno flat - ispuhane bez ikakvih napuhivanja, nisu bolile itd. I jedino ovaj put nisam nešto pratila simptome jer mi je bilo ludilo doma - 4-tjedni radovi u kupaoni, priprema za godišnji, gosti u stanu na par dana itd., pakiranje i planiranje godišnjeg, ludilo na poslu da se sve završi  - osim toga računala sam na novi stimulirani IVF u 09/2007 na VV-u, taj transfer je upao taman pred godišnji - 3.7. - pa sam bila skroz, skroz opuštena, ono -  idemo to odraditi prije godišnjega bez ikakvih očekivanja.

----------


## tiki_a

Mislim da sam oboljela od disleksije (trudinca :shock:  ), stvarno, ovo mi je već 5-ti puta u zadnja tri dana   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tiki_a

ina33, ovakvo žiganje u jajnicima ima moja prijateljica koja je obavila inseminaciju pa se nadam za nju. A što se tiče onog "puno posla", istu priču je imala i Becky, veli stresno na poslu, trčanje za tramvajima...Izgleda da kod nekih cura i to ima presudnu ulogu, da ne misle na postupak. Kod drugih su opet neke druge stvari presudne... Sretno i dalje.

----------


## Loryblue

> _____________________________
> 
> Mučnina/ povraćanje - ne
> 
> 
> Pojačano osjetilo mirisa i okusa - ne
> 
> 
> Učestalo mokrenje - ne
> ...



jedini simptom koji sam imala dok nisam uopće skužila da sam trudna je bio taj da sam bila stalno neke bljak volje, ustvari bezvoljna, nekako depresivna i svi su mi išla na živčoke.
i sise su me svrbile za poludit (ja mislila da je od "teške" vode).

----------


## pirica

> Moj prvi simptom (moja računica cca 5 dana nakon začeća) sam u predjelu desnog janika osjetila takvu bol da sam skočila iz kreveta - trajala mili sekundu.


ovaj mi se simptom sviđa, točno to mi se deilo ovaj cilkus, naime kad sam se probudila išla se ja lipo rastegnut i zabolio me jako desni jajnik, a na njemu je bila i O  :Smile:  
*Shanti* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## wonderwoman

Pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## martamaric

moj simptom je bio..stopostotna sigurnost da će menga stići.Otišla sam u dućan i oboružala se sa nekoliko paketa uložaka koji su eto..počekali do povratka iz rodilišta :D

----------


## npjaksic

Ja sam u svakom ciklusu u kojem nisam ostajala trudna imala puno tih simptoma,a ovaj pravi niti jedan,čak sam imala smeđe krvarenje i bolove tako da sam prije bete potrošila paket uložaka,pa ti budi pametan!
Mučnine su počele kad sam već debela tri tjedna znala da sam trudna,a najranije sam osjetila bolove u želudcu i crijevima,nisam bila baš ni nervozna,ali se sjećam da sam do bete najradije večerala zimsku salamu i čevape,a inače baš ne volim žestoku hranu,znači baš ni po čemu se nije dalo naslutiti do bete da ću čekati moje blizančice  :Love:

----------


## luce st

Meni ciklusi kratko traju 24-26 dana, tako da ni ne stignem imati simptome   :Laughing:  

Dosta zafrkancije, ovaj put, kad mi je bio 25 dan ciklusa pričala sam sa mužen na tel jer se on vračao sa puta u inozemstvu, bila je srijeda, i rekla sam mu da sam trudna. Taj mjesec nisam bila na nikakvom postupku, MM sam vidjela svega par dana oko Uskrsa, između dva putovanja, ali i taman na dan kad sam osjetila da je bila ovulacija. Rekao mi je da napravim test, a ja nisam htjela. Rekla sam da mi se neda  :shock: 

E sad oni koji me znaju - znaju da sam control freak koji funkcionira po principu petoljetnog planiranja. U subotu ujutro smo se digli, dogovorili da bi ipak mogli malo poć do Analize izvaditi betu prije kavice - kućnim testovima - iz iskustva (u prethodnoj neuspješnoj trudnoći pokazivali neg. a ja bila trudna) ne vjerujem (ovo je bilo prvi puta da vadim betu, a da nisam u postupku, da ne mislite da to radim svaki mjesec).   :Laughing:  

Bili smo na Peristilu kad sam zvala tetu u Analizu, 11 ujutro, i kad se teti počeo tresti glas na telefon - i rekla mi da je beta 950, a ja počela plakati (naravno)!

E a koji simptom -kao što je ina rekla - grčevi kao menstrualni. A mene nikad ne boli prije nego što dobijem - nego tek kad krene. Također prsa mi se nisu bila ispuhala, što obično učine dan prije stvari.

 :Love:  
Trenutni simptom mi je lupanje nogometaša u bušici.

----------


## zg franka

Moji simptomi već prije testa: bolovi jači nego prije M. Prsa teška i bolna - više nego prije M. Moje gaćice me žuljale skoro odmah. Nije mi odmah sve imalo pojačane mirise, iako se sada (12-ti tjedan) jako borim s time. Odmah 3. dan bilo mi je malo mučno na putu na more, no više se nije ponovilo do negdje 4. ili 5. tjedna. I danas mi je želudac u grlu. Odmah mi se počelo jače spavati - idem uspavati sina i zaspem i sama. Plakanje da ne spominjem (ali tek nakon 2-3 tjedna).

Toliko od mene.

----------


## DijanaP

ja sam imala ama baš sve simptome menge. kad sam napravila kućni test svi su skakali od sreće a ja ih blijedo gledala. onda sam vadila betu, opet svi ozareni a ja i dalje nosim uložak i sve tako do prvog uzv.
eto, pa ti vidi

----------


## Shanti

Podižem ovo jer neke od nas upravo provjeravaju imaju li kakve simptome.

Pa da se podsjetimo da je najsigurniji i jedini primijenjiv za sve simptom testić ili ß...   :Love:

----------


## sekica

bravo shanti, upravo me to muci, simpromi kao pred M pocinju u prosjeku od kojeg dana od ET? isto tako i napetost i grudima?

----------


## Dodo

Mislim da ih je najviše bilo koje su rekle da par dana pred betu ih počne rasturati kao da će dobiti...
No sjećam se postova cura koje su već par dana nakon ET rekle da osjećaju grčeve.

Kod mene ništa a pokušavam odagnati razmišljanja o tome...kao što vidimo-ne baš uspješno, čim pišem ovdje   :Grin:

----------


## sekica

dodo, i ja se trudim ne razmisljati ali svako malo mi nesto neda mira. ako ovako nastavim, za tjedan dana, do bete bit cu LUDA! ovo cekanje je stvarno najgori dio.

----------


## Dodo

I ja...meni je najgore navečer.Onda me crnjak obuzme. Pitanja "kako ću ja to preživiti" se počnu motati po glavi. Gluposti šta ćeš...kako svi tako i mi...nema druge...
 :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Shanti, svaka čast   :Kiss:  

Kod mene osjećaj m već dan nakon ET-a, ali ne i bolovi. Kasnije ne, čini mi se, danas ne, ali danas jedna crvena točkica na ulošku. Istina da je period za implantaciju, ali ovo malčice krvi (mrvica) sam imala uvijek oko 8-mog dana nakon et-a pa mi ne miriši na dobro. Da li ima koja cura takvo iskustvo?

----------


## tiki_a

Zbog prevelike gužve na poslu ne razmišljam previše o uspjehu-neuspjehu, svako zlo za neko dobro   :Grin:

----------


## tiki_a

... i štrecne me u jajniku ponekad (sada), ali to je najvjerojatnije zbog punkcije, ipak je to operativni zahvat....

----------


## alec

*shanti, sekice,tiki,dodo* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete  :Heart:

----------


## speranza

Moji simptomi su se pojavili nakon mjesec i pol kad mi je postalo zlo, tako da dugo nisam mogla povjerovati da sam trudna. Prije toga, apsolutno ništa...

----------


## sweety

Prekjuče sam se mislila kako nema aktivnih tema o ovome  i htjedoh ih tražit, kad ono... Taman mi stiže ko naručeno!

Dakle!


_Mučnina/ povraćanje_ 
Ne, a nadam se i da neće!  :Wink: 

_Pojačano osjetilo mirisa i okusa_ 
Ne...

_Učestalo mokrenje_ 
Ovo da, i to podosta, ko protočni sam bojler!

_Napetost u grudima_ 
Pa ne nešto posebno, znalo je bit jače oko O.

_Umor_ 
Dosta sam pospana, da neznam da sam T, rekla bih "eh kakva gadna južina, kako me ispeglalo"!

_Izostanak menstruacije /grčevi / bolovi u leđima/ glavobolje_ 
Dobro menge nema, nema ni iscjetka, ne boli me glava, ali imam pritisak kao da ću dobit M, svakim danom je manji i manji...

_Lagano krvarenje_ 
Ne

_Vrtoglavica/ nesvjestica_ 
Ne

_Zatvor_ 
To imam inače, pa mi sada nije ništa drukčije...  :Wink: 

_Nervoza_ 
Dragi bi mi reko da sam onda stalno T. :D


_Žgaravica_ 
Ne

_Promjene u tenu_ 
Ne

_Pojačan iscjedak_ 
Da i ne...

_Gubitak težine_ 
Ne

----------


## martina123

Evo i mene tu Shanti i Dodo! :D   :Love:  

Ovak... S obzirom na moju hiperstimulaciju koja sama po sebi boli, moram izdvojiti nesto sto mi se do sada nikada nije desilo, a naime znam jednu trudnicu koja uskoro krece na porod a imala je isti simptom (pa se ja tjesim   :Wink:  ): 
naime sa 5tog na 6ti dan od transfera spavam vam ja tu noc kad ono negdje oko 5-6ujutro, budi mene nesto iz sna, nesto strasno.. Sjecam se da sam od boli cak i u snu pocela mumljati... Kad sam se probudila jedva sam do wc-a otisla, popiskila se i htjedoh ja nazad u krevet kad ono, od boli sam jednostavno pala na pod i zvala mamu da me digne... Bilo je to fakat nekaj cudnog, nesto skvocalo kod maternice, kod jajnika, ni sama ne znam di...

Fala Bogu kasnije vise nije bilo takvih bolova, osim svako jutro sto imam osjecaj ko pred mengu...
Pa ti sad reci...

----------


## Mariel

martina i meni je tak bilo u noći 6.na 7.dan poslije transfera dok sam bila u bolnici radi HSa, naglo me probudila tako strašna, oštra bol u području maternice da sam mislila da mi je neko nož zabio u trbuh. Odmah sam skočila iz kreveta i išla u WC da vidim šta se događa, jesam prokrvarila šta li... ono ništa. To se nakon kratkog vremena malo smirilo, ponovo sam zaspala, a drugi i treći dan me bolilo u trbuhu ko da ću dobiti M.
Bumo vidli jel to kakav znak, a nadam se da je najbolji  :Wink:

----------


## AnjaRijeka

Evo  cure da ja podijelim s vama moje iskustvo koje je rezultiralo pozitivnom betom (a sada sam u 30tom tjednu blizanacke trudnoce   :Smile:  ).
I ja sam imala blagu hiperstimulaciju nakon punkcije, 7 dana nakon transfera krenula sam u grad na kavu i u jednom trenutku, iznenada me uhvatila strasna bol u predjelu maternice, mislila sam da cu se onesvijestiti na sred ulice, nikada prije nisam osjetila takvu bol... popustilo je nakon 15tak minuta.. Dva dana nakon toga HS je buknula, ja zavrsila u bolnici na 10 dana, tamo sam saznala za pozitivnu betu i da je ona bila razlog pogorsanja HS. Prave trudnicke simptome sam osjetila tek s punih 5 tjedana trudnoce kad su pocele mucnine...prije toga bas nista.

Cure sretno!

----------


## martina123

AnjaRijeka..hvala ti na infu! (meni se hs nije pogorsala, vecinom mirujem, uzimam dosta progesterona, pijem abnormalno.. No, ako bi to bio dokaz trudnoce, sam nek se pogorsa!) :D 
I jos nekaj, ja sva ispristavila...(a inace nemam ten za pristice... :/ )..
E sad nist to ne znaci...

O Shanti..kad bi znali...

----------


## nela37

Meni je jedini i pravi simptom trudnoće bila pozitivna beta!!!   :Smile:

----------


## andiko

mene su *jako* probadali jajnici od negdje 8 - 9 dpo i PMS bolovi. Jajnici su me bolili do skoro 6-og tjedna. A i sad mi se još jave bolovi kao da ću dobit M...

----------


## Sonja29

Inaće nikada ne pratim te simptome jer uvijek mi je bilo razlićito pa ništa. A prije 4 godine kada sam ostala trudna nisam imala nikakvih simtoma da nisam imala pobačaj nebi ni znala da je bila u pitanju trudnoća. Sada imam konstantnu bol pri dnu stomaka,leđa me rasturaju a o janicima da ne pričam, pogotovo desnom.Doduše na njemu su ostala tri folikula koje nisu uspjeli aspirirati pa su mi zbog toga radili i inseminaciju a dva dana poslije i IVF.Sad čekam paaa....vidjet ćemo!

----------


## bebomanka

Evo i mene.........
Jucer u 11.00 bio ET.Odmah sat vremena nakon sto smo se vratili iz klinike doma,osjetila sam lagano zatezanje maternice kao prije M.Poslije toga opet duuuuugo nista sve do danas-prije pola sata opet to lagano zatezanje maternice.......a tek sam na 2.danu nakon ET-a   :Sad:  
Citati cete me cesce ovdje jos narednih 10-tak dana..........  :Grin: 

Svim curama u iscekivanju bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!!

----------


## tiki_a

bebomanka, i kod mene prvi puta takav osjećaj odmah nakon et-a

----------


## Shanti

Evo, radim inventuru u očekivanju m.   :Grin:   8) 

Bilješka o simptomima koje sam imala tijekom biokemijske trudnoće, tj. što bi mogli biti simptomi:
- nekoliko prištića (potkožnih) na bradi i oko nosa (iako ih nikad, ali baš nikad nisam imala, osim ponekad, neposredno pred menstruaciju po jedan na bradi); počeli su izbijati neposredno nakon ovulacije i čini mi se da se svaka dva dana pojavljivao po jedan novi, uz prethodne koji nisu odustajali   :Grin:  
- neobična osjetljivost na mirise (mirisi su bili intenzivniji i nekako izdvojeniji nego ikada)
- želja za mesom (nakon petnaest godina apsolutnog gađenja prema mesu, počelo mi je neopisivo dobro mirisati   :Laughing:  )
- učestalo mokrenje (samo četiri sata spavanja u komadu, a onda jurišanje kako bih se popiškila)
- vidiljive vene na grudima; činilo mi se da grudi nisu ništa veće nego inače, ali su me "žuljale" pri ležanju na trbuhu, a dodir po bradavicama mi je bio izrazito neugodan - to ne mogu povezati sa svojom reakcijom na Utrogestan jer mi se u prethodna dva ciklusa nije dogodilo
- plačljivost... činilo mi se da svakih pola sata plačem  :Smile: )))
- pospanost (iako, mogla bi biti posljedica Normabela)
- podrigivanje i mučnina (bez povraćanja; imala sam ih i u prethodnim ciklusima pod Utrogestanom tako da ne moraju biti simptom)
- lagani povremeni grčevi u maternici (imala sam ih i u prethodnim ciklusima pod Utrogestanom).

----------


## tiki_a

Shanty, nekako se ipak vidi razlika između simptoma kad si bila t i kad nisi, ove info su nam dobrodošle   :Kiss:

----------


## visibaba

*Shanti*  :Love:  bas sam se pitala hoces li nam napisati nesto o simptomima nakon ovog ciklusa, jel bilo kakve razlike u odnosu na ostale i sl., mada sam te "nanjusila" cim sam procitala da ti je meseko zamirisalo  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

Dosadašnji transferi bez simptoma (barem značajnijih) osim malo probadanja i jajnicima i nešto  veće i bolnije grudi (stimulacije).

Jučer 9. dan po transferu takva mučnina da sam mislila da ću umrijeti ili barem dobiti strašnu virozu. Nit' sam umrla, a niti dobila virozu barem za sada. Jeziv poriv na povraćanje, ali nisam mogla povratiti. Kava mi strašno smrdi kao i svi parfemi (inače sam ovisna upravo o kavi i parfemima). U ustima metalan okus, a s jezika non-stop curi slina. Grudi su mi ne toliko bolne koliko su teške. Jajnici lagano probadaju, a  umor i pospanost ne prestaju. Beta je 25. 10. pa bumo vidli ima li kaj od ovih simptoma koji su btw tako grozni da ih se jedino radi trudnoće isplati trpiti. :?  :?

----------


## tiki_a

sjetna, naježila sam se, jedva čekam 25-ti, a do tada puuuno~~~~~

----------


## ZO

sjetna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Sjetna, zasad zvuči dobro (meni je bilo ovo "slinavljenje", ali ni izdaleka tako dramatično), ali beta je beta, vibram ti ~~~~~~~!

----------


## wonderwoman

Sjetna, to ne zvuci dobro vec odlicno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## bijeli ljiljan

*sjetna* ~~~~~ da su ovi simptomi simptomi trudnoce   :Smile:  

sto se mojih simptoma tice, ovo mi je treca inseminacija (prva je bila prirodna, druge dvije stimulirane klomifenom) i apsolutno svaki put sam imala drugacije simptome. Ovo je prvi puta da nemam ama bas nijedan   :Rolling Eyes:  . Cak mi ni cicke nisu napuhnute sto je mi je do sada uvijek od utrica bilo. Ni trbuh me ne boli, apsolutno nista, kao da se nista ne dogadja. I iskreno, to mi pomaze da ne osluskujem u svakom trenu sto se dogadja u mojem tijelu

----------


## enya22

*sjetna35* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  za veliku betu!

----------


## Monita

Kod mene definitivno prvi znak trudnoće  žicanje i probadanje u jajnicima oko devetog desetog dana !

----------


## Siky

Da je meni barem probadanje u jajnicima bio simptom T. Ja sam taj simptom imala svih 5 transfera, a 3 puta su bolovi bili užasno jaki (u predjelu maternice i jajnika nekoliko dana nakon transfera). Dakle mislim da se to nikako ne može uzeti kao siguran znak trudnoće.

----------


## tiki_a

d13, napiši nam ovdje nešto   :Heart:

----------


## d13

cure tek sam sad vidila da ste me " trazile". ja osim bolova koji su jako slicni menstruaciji nisam imala, tu i tamo koji probadanje doli ali ne tako bolno. meni je prvi znak nekakve sumnje dalo to sto imam zatvor koji je sam po sebi starao nekakve grceve koji su se javljali nocu. ako se cega jos sjetim pisem vam.
drzte se...

----------


## sretna35

Drage moje,

listu simptoma na lomaču. Danas beta 1.6. A ja prepuna simptoma ko šipak vitamina. Ostale bez simptoma trudne.

----------


## ina33

Zatvor nastaje od utrića, a može i od trudnoće. Opet potpisujem sjetnu - kad sam ostala trudna imala sam najmanje simptoma. Puno tih simptoma zbrčkaju ovitrelle, utrogestani, primljena stimulacija i nemoguće ih je razlikovati jesu li umjetno (lijekovi) ili prirodno (trudnoća) stvoreni. Beta je beta, a dotad - probat se ne slušat, makar probat koliko je god teško. Probat zabavit mozak nekim svakodnevnim životnim stvarima. Koji put uspije, koji put ne   :Love: .

----------


## sekica

podizem ovu temu, mozda nam novopecene trudnice mogu napisati jos nesto zanimljivo.
mene muci sto se nakon ET-a osjecam normalno, za razliku od prosli put kad sam imala osjecaj napuhnutosti sa povremenim probadanjima. istina da je rezultat bio negativan, al sam imala osjecaj da se nesto dogadja pa mi je bilo lakse. koji dan nakon ET-a bi bilo moguce nesto osjetiti?

----------


## tajan

mi smo uspijeli iz 4 pokušaja ISCI, i eto zakoračili u 12 tjedan trudnoće. Ovaj puta pms simptomisu bili toliko izraženi da sam se ja stvarno glupo osjećala dok sam čekala rezultate bete. A kad su došli nisam mogla doć k sebi od šoka jer sam bila 150 % uvjerena da nema ništa i da ću svaki tren procuriti. Ti pms simptomi počeli su tamo onda kad i trebaju tako da mi je bilo sasvim normalno i za očekivati mengu. Inače sam uvijek imala te simptome, ali nikada baš tako jake kao taj puta. Drugih simptoma nikakvih ni u jednom pookušaju.

----------


## Shanti

Up!

Podižem kako bi nove trudnice podijelile svoje iskustvo o simptomima s nama...  :D

----------


## Tia

> Up!
> 
> Podižem kako bi nove trudnice podijelile svoje iskustvo o simptomima s nama...  :D


Shanti jel ovo ti mene malo 

Mislim da je još rano za bilo kakve simptome.
Češće piškim no tako je bilo i u prošli puta i ja mislim da je to od Utrića, ista stvar je i s napetostim u grudima.
U zadnjih 7 dana otprilike dva puta dnevno osjetim po par minuta da me šarafi u maternici kao da je 1dc.
Zatvor mi se pojavio no riješila sam to da sam se vratila na moju jutarnju kavicu.

----------


## ivez051

Meni je danas 12.dan nakon E.T. Od jutros imam osjećaj kao da ću svaki čas dobiti m. Sa strahom idem svaki put na wc. Ako nisam trudna, radije bih da dobijem već jednom m pa da znam na čemu sam, nego da strepim do prekosutra popodne (u srijedu ujutro idem vaditi betu). Inače  puno piškim,ali puno i pijem pa je to normalno, a cice su mi dosta osjetljive i bolne.

----------


## tiki_a

ivez051 nadam se najboljem   :Heart:

----------


## rotty

ivez051~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno. Ja nisam izdržala do četrnaestog dana za betu   :Grin:   već sam kućni test radila deveti dan i pokazao je blagi plusić, odmah sam išla vaditi betu i bila je 22. No, meni su se tada uhvatile tri mrvice pa je možda zato već tako rano bilo pozitivno.

----------


## Gombica

cure, mene danas uzasno probada u stomaku, a ne mogu ni sedit ko normalna,.. kad ocu da sednem zigne me stravicno! ja se sve nesto mislim,.. eh,.. jel moguce? posle koliko vremena od oplodnje je moguce ovo dozivit?

----------


## maja1

Drage cure, stalno vas čitam, ali nisam baš aktivna u pisanju...
Sada vam i ja mogu napisati nešto o mojim simptomima trudnoće...
- bolovi kao pred M
- dan - dva prije vađenja bete, cice su mi se "ispuhale" i stvarno sam mislila da je gotovo...
- grčevi u maternici isto par dana prije bete (po noći - toliko jaki da sam se znala probuditi), povremeno još i nakon što je beta bila pozitivna
- često mokrenje
- zatvor stolice
- lagano povišena temperatura tokom cijelog dana (za 0,2 - 0,5 °C viša od uobičajene tjelesne temperature) - mjerila nekoliko puta dnevno. Malo za treniranje živaca   :Grin:  
- *jedan simptom* koji se ponovio i mojoj sestri (isto je bila na IVF-u), pa sam ga tek onda registrirala kao mogući simptom - par dana nakon ET-a i sve slijedeće dane sam imala osjećaj da mi je "cijev" iznad želuca skraćena. Kada bi se htjela protegnuti, nisam mogla onako do kraja, jer me na tom mjestu stezalo... kao da dalje ne može.

Možda nekome pomogne ovaj zadnji.....

~~~~~~ svima u kojoj god fazi bile ~~~~~~~

 :Kiss:

----------


## Zeljka33

prošli tjedan sam imala transfer, a zadnja 3 dana (8.-10.dan nakon ET) imam nekakav lagani  smeđi trag ujutro (neću baš u detalje  :Laughing:  , ali nikad takvo nešto nisam imala)i osjećam na periode probadanja u maternici...neznam da li je to pozitivno ili negativno i da li je to možda rezultat uzimanja utrića :?

----------


## torn

Evo imam i ja jedan mali problemčić. Kasni mi 8 dana. Jučer sam napravila test ali je negativan. Bolovi su ovih zadnjih dana bili jako intenzivni i jaki, vrlo slični onima kod HS. S obzirom da sam prošli mjesec ležala u bolnici upravo zbog HS (1. IVF u VV) da li je moguće da je to uzrok kašnjenja? M nakon HS je došla na vrijeme jedino je trajala duže. Ovaj ciklus je nekako drugačiji. Grudi me uopće ne bole što je jako čudno. Danas su mi bolovi u trbuhu malo popustili, propada me lagano samo u donjem dijelu a križa me i dalje bole. Jutros sam se probudila nekako gripozna, imam temperaturu 37,5. Neznam da li da uzmem kakvu tabletu ili da pričekam pa da vidim kako će mi biti sa prehladom. Je li moguće da sam ipak trudna bez obzira na test? Očito je da se hvatam za slamku. Ili ću dočekati M ili ću izvaditi betu. Nema druge.

----------


## ANKARA

Pokušaj napraviti još jedan test. Možda ovaj koji si radila nije bio ispravan. Ne znam što bih ti drugo rekla osim ~~~~~~~~~da je to,to.

----------


## fritulica1

Ja imam sve anti-simptome! 

_Mučnina/ povraćanje_ 
Ne, obično u 2. fazi ciklusa, pije m. imam mučnine, ali evo sada...ni taga im. 

_Pojačano osjetilo mirisa i okusa_ 
Ma kakvi. 

_Učestalo mokrenje_ 
Ne, nego baš kako treba.

_Napetost u grudima_ 
I to imam vrlo često u 2. fazi ciklusa, ovaj put izgledaju kao dvije smokve, ispuhane totalka.  :/ 

_Umor_ 
To da, ali od utrogestana.

_Izostanak menstruacije /grčevi / bolovi u leđima/ glavobolje_ 
Menstruac. još nije ni vrijeme, iako moram priznati ovaj simptom u rijetkim trenucima, bolovi u leđima, u trbuhu, kao da se nešto kuha za M. Iako mi je trbuh poprilično fit.

_Lagano krvarenje_ 
Ni govora.

_Vrtoglavica/ nesvjestica_ 
ovo da povremeno, ali nakon obilnog krvarenja nakon punkcije i utrića, nije čudo.

_Zatvor_ 
To imam inače, ali sada je stanje perfektno, školski.   :Rolling Eyes:  

_Nervoza_ 
Ni govora, osjećam se smireno, spokojno, za razliku od svih prijašnjih ciklusa (to će bit opet zahvaljujući utrićima, na mene djeluju kao apaurini.). 


_Žgaravica_ 
Ma kakvi. Ni traga... 

_Promjene u tenu_ 
Ne, ten mi je divan, pravo čudo u 2. fazi ciklusa. 

_Pojačan iscjedak_ 
Ovo izgleda da da, jučer sam  primijetila.

_Gubitak težine_
da, ali tako je bilo i tijekom stimulacije (i to je kod mene naopako). Nemam veliki interes za hranu, za čudo...



Zaključujem da moji simptomi apsolutno ne govore u prilog trudnoći. Osjećam se "trudno" manje nego ikad.   :Sad:

----------


## fritulica1

Evo sad čitam post pa se mislim...moglo bi doći od zabune. :/ 

Ovo gore sam napisala kao da sam trudnica, a zapravo, ja samo čekam betu pa sukladno tome, dumam o svemu što ide uz to...

A s obz. da imam mnoštvo anti-simptoma, nevjerni sam Toma. Priznajem.

----------


## tiki_a

fritulica, neće doči do zabune... Mislim da se većina navedenih simptoma javlja od negdje trećeg tjedna nakon et, tako da ne brini. Od svih jako ranih simptoma izgleda da je onaj menstrualni jedini, zapravo najčešći u toj fazi. Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

tiki_a   :Love:

----------


## torn

Meni još uvijek kasne. Totalno se čudno osjećam. Bolovi u trbuhu su prestali, grudi su mi jos uvijek bezbolne i "ispuhane", jedino me križa bole. Ako M ne dođe do sutra ujutro, idem vidjeti šta kaže beta. Danas je 10 dan da mi kasni. Malo me strah, jer pretpostavljam da nisam trudna s obzirom da je test 7. dan bio negativam, pa se nadam da nije došlo do nekih komplikacija zbog HS od prije mjesec i pol dana, ali ovo mi je ipak već drugi ciklus nakon toga. Možda se pojavila kakva cista pa mi zato M ne dolazi. Joj, neznam ni sama šta da mislim. Valjda će sve biti ok!?

----------


## Lambi

*torn*,moj prvi AIH,i također se držim za slamku ,kao što cure vele nikada se nezna,vaditi betu ili kod doktora.  :Love:

----------


## Lambi

10 dana nakon inseminacije ,moje prve,napravila test i rezultat negativan,sutra trebam vaditi betu.
Kako se osjećam:naj obićnije ,jedino nadu mi bude bolovi u kićmi,nemam ih nikada prije menge,i strašno mi pase paradajz (papam svaki dan);grčevi u maternici variraju od dana do dana ,intezivno pa ništa ;nekako mi je hladno kao da imam temperatura,a nemam
I to je to,  :Grin:

----------


## ANKARA

Drage mije, najgore što možete sebi napraviti je zabrinjavati se oko simptoma. Ja sam davno zaključila da oni u stvari niti ne postoje. Sve ovisi o trenutnom stanju organizma. Iz mjeseca u mjesec imam različite simptome i svaki put sebi kažem to je to, a o no ništa. Sa svojim sinčićem sa mo opet imala nekie sruge simptome i čak sam i bila dobila mengu, a ipak sam bila trudna. Jedino test i beta su pouzdani pokazatelji, sve drugo je ništa. 

Želim vam samo svima puuuuuuuno sreće.  :Heart:

----------


## bijeli ljiljan

mislim da ANKARA ima pravo, u 4 inseminacije sam svaki put imala druge simpome (ili nesimptome) i nikad bilo trudnoce. I sada me sarafi trbuh  ko da cu svaki tren dobiti M i tako je vec danima, a cicke vrlo slabo bole. Vidjet cemo sto se pokazati beta, makar sudeci prema ovim simptomima, ne ocekujem nista.

----------


## torn

Slažem se definitivno s vama da simptomi baš i ne igraju neku veliku ulogu. Svaki organizam reagira drugačije. Evo i ja sam jutros dobila M nakon 11 dana kašnjena i svih mogučih simptoma. Bila sam uvjerena da je to to, pa opet ništa. Nadam se da će doći i naše vrijeme kad čemo pisati pod "Moja pozitivna beta". Sretno cure!

----------


## ivez051

Bijeli ljiljan, mene je 12. i 13. dan nakon E.T. isto šarafilo u trbuhu cijeli dan kao da ću svaki čas dobiti m. Cice su mi bile dosta osjetljive i bolne.Nerviralo me to što m nikako da dođe, a svi simptomi su tu. 13.dan sam kupila test s namjerom da konačno vidim taj minus pa da znam na čemu sam. Upotrijebila sam ga bez imalo nade, uvjerena u negativan ishod. Kad sam vidjela kako se u prozorčiću pojavljuje +,nisam mogla vjerovati. Gledala sam ga iznova iz minute u minutu misleći da sanjem. U petak mi je na 16 dan ciklusa beta bila 1556. Sutra prvi uvz.

----------


## uporna

Evo da ja napišem par riječi kao trudnica  :Razz:  
Dakle negdje gore postoji moj odgovor gdje sam lijepo navela da me drugi puta kad budem čekalica bete netko podsjeti da ne čitam te simptome.
Obzirom da sam bila u ilegali sa postupkom, cijelo vrijeme sam virkala i proučavala ovu temu detaljno i višestruko   :Grin:   pa opet i opet  :Embarassed:  
Dakle moji simptomi su bili slijedeći:
grudi su me bolile ali još od štoperice pa sam to uredno pripisala choragonu a ne T, čak mi nisu nabubrile kao što bi znale već onako normalne ali bolne
negdje 10. dan me rano ujutro zabolila maternica ko da ću istog trena procuriti ali me je prošlo nakon par minuta
tu i tamo me žignuo jajnik ali bože moj bila je stimulacija pa mi je to i normalno
nakon stavljanja utrogestana svaki put bi osjećala kao da ću svaki čas procuriti 
nakon toga pojavi se 11. dan neka kapilarica na bijelom iscjetku od utrića
pa ujutro opet da bi popodne cijeli iscjedak poprimio smećkastu boju
E sad je to bilo previše čudno pa sam izvukla iz zalihe test na T i napravila i to popodne i ono u prvi mah ništa a nakon minutu dvije lagana crtica. Da li je to choragon od petka - pojma nemam.
I lijepo se ja odlučim ako je to već menga odoh ja sutra vadit betu da barem vidim da li je to možda biokemijska pa da znam.
I ostatak znate - beta je 13. dan 137,6 i smećkasti iscjedak malo ga nema pa malo ima ali se ništa ne pojačava.
Dakle ovaj puta je bilo totalno drugačije od svih drugih pokušaja.

----------


## uporna

Zaboravih još detaljić dva;
sva sam bila sentiš jedan dan sam se ulovila da sam pustila suzu nekoliko puta gledajući na TV raznorazne stvari a bez nekog jakog razloga
i zadnjih dva tri dana imam vjetrove  :Embarassed:  
zatvor da ne spominjem (sinoć je mm kuhao suhe šljive) i p.s. - djeluje

----------


## Gombica

> Zaboravih još detaljić dva;
> sva sam bila sentiš jedan dan sam se ulovila da sam pustila suzu nekoliko puta gledajući na TV raznorazne stvari a bez nekog jakog razloga
> i zadnjih dva tri dana imam vjetrove  
> zatvor da ne spominjem (sinoć je mm kuhao suhe šljive) i p.s. - djeluje


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  znaci suve sljive??
Ja se drzim tvojih simptoma kao pijan plota  :Smile:  ja sam isto jaaaako placljiva, a i onaj drugi deo sa vetrovima,.. hm,.. recimo samo da sam muza oterala da uvece vise ne sedi pored mene   :Laughing:   :Embarassed:

----------


## uporna

Joj Gombice, šljive su me spasile.
Vrlo važno gdje tm sjedi, koma je kad imaš goste  :Laughing:  pa sad ti budi fin.

----------


## ina33

> Joj Gombice, šljive su me spasile.
> Vrlo važno gdje tm sjedi, koma je kad imaš goste  pa sad ti budi fin.


  :Laughing:  !

----------


## tiki_a

Čak naglas se smijem   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
uporna veeelika   :Kiss:

----------


## zubica

Kad je tako ležerna atmosfera usudit ću se pitati nešto... proučavajući po stoti put sve te simptome zaključila sam da dva nikad nisam imala

- da cice mogu biti napuhnute i bolne ili ispuhnute kao meni sad to znam; ali nikad mi nisu bile osjetljive-bolne-svrbljive u području bradavica.
Ima li koja trudnica kojoj su bradavice u prva 3 tjedna bile sasvim normalne?

- većina njih kaže, ono jutro kad sam pila kavu i bila mi je bljak znala sam da sam trudna, ima li trudnica kojima je kava u prva tri tjedna bila fina?

eto to mene zanima..  :Embarassed:

----------


## uporna

Kako ima onih koje nisu imale nikakvih simptoma tako ne vidim razloga da tebi ne bi kavica bila fina ili da te svrbe bradavice.
Ja sam uspoređivala svoje sadašnje simptome u odnosu na moje prijašnje postupke i tu sam lovila razlike.
Ja ti ~~~~~ za +

----------


## andiko

> - većina njih kaže, ono jutro kad sam pila kavu i bila mi je bljak znala sam da sam trudna, ima li trudnica kojima je kava u prva tri tjedna bila fina?


Meni kava fina kao i prije. Od čipsa (kojeg inače obožavam) me pekla žgaravica. Prestala ga jest, kao rukom odnešeno.
Nikakvih posebnih želja, bez mučnina...evo do 4. mjeseca trudnoće...  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Meni su bile, iako MM kaže da su bile veće, ali ni izdaleka tako bolne kao od choragona itd. Svrab bradavica je kod mene počeo kasnije.

----------


## Gombica

Eh sad cure i ja da vas priupitam, a da ne pricamo o gasovima   :Laughing:  ,.. 'vako: mene su cice bolele posle 3 dana od ovulacije, ali ne cele, nego su me bradavice bolele i svrbele,.. a sada pijem ultric, pa me bole komplet, ne mogu na stomaku da spavam,.. Zanima me,.. Da li mogu da tumacim simptome dok pijem ultric? Jer me on poremeti, a i sta je znacio bol u bradavicama, jer ultric tada nisam pila,... Eh,.. kazite samo, jel moguce?  :Grin:

----------


## wellness31

moze pitanje iz znatizelje...citala sam o svim tim ranim simptomima trudnoce...a zanima me, kako Vam se trbuh ponasao..tj da li Vam je od pupka na dole u pocetku, bio mekan ili  malo napuhan-lagano napet?kad ste primjetile da se dole nesto desava...thanks   :Love:

----------


## Gombica

wellnes, meni je stomak svaki mesec tvrd pre nego sto stigne   :Evil or Very Mad:  ,....
ne znam,.. iskreno, ja sam vec odustala od tih "simptoma" samo sebi vece razocaranje stvorim kad dobijem,... 
al tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trudnocu  :Smile:  :Smile: 
svaka zena najbolje zna svoje telo, i sta je tipicno, a sta netipicno za njen organizam 
 :Heart:

----------


## wellness31

Hvala ti Gombice na savjetu...ali meni nažalost to ne treba zbog praktičnih razloga-nisam trudna jer MM je azoo...sad ćemo napraviti sve pretrage da utvrdimo razlog ali već nekako slutimo da ako ne bude ok i ako mu se ništa ne nađe i sa biopsijom, da ćemo otići put Praga na donora...  :Love:

----------


## mala garava

cure super ste,stvarno ste me i nasmijale sa nekim svojim simptomima ali neka se kakvi su bitno da ste trudne! Ja imam slijedeće pitanje- ET mije bio 30.11. a 14.12. trebam vaditi betu. Dakle danas 10.12. trebala sam dobiti mengu po proračunu-kad danas jedna lagana crtica svijetlo svijetlo smeđe boje...leđa bolna,trbuh napuhnut,isto tako plinovi  :Laughing:  
Ima li nade da je trudnoća? Izludjet ću još tih par dana do bete  :Cekam:

----------


## uporna

Meni je tako isto bilo 10,11.-ti dan od trasfera. Može biti i vibram za T~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lanaaa

Nadam se da je to sve zbog trudnoce izelim ti uskoro veliki debeli +.
sto et ice simptoma koje sam procitala od vas, malo sam se utjesila, jer najvidljiviji simptomi su mi grcevi u stomaku i probadanje jajnika sto nisam imala tako izrazeno ni poslije ivf-a, a sada poslije inseminacije imam ta probadanja u predjelu jajnika i maternice ali brzo prodju. Imam problem i sa zelucem, ali nisu to mucnine samo napetost i nekakva tezina u stomaku. Povecao mi se  apetiti  i to je ono sto je drugacije od proslog ivfa i inseminacije. 23.12. trebam dobiti ili raditi betu. 

 :Love:  Svim cekalicama zelim pozitivan rezultat sto prije

----------


## Gombica

nije bitno kako se vidi druga crta, bitno je da se vidi  :Smile:  svako pojavljivanje, pa cak i blago znaci trudnocu  :Smile:  ma jeste, mora da bude ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

mala garava ovo miriši na dobro   :Smile:  ... mislim crtica   :Grin:

----------


## uporna

mala garava malo sam  :? 
Jesi ti to radila testić ili imaš smeđu crticu na gaćicama????

----------


## Ginger

> mala garava malo sam  :? 
> Jesi ti to radila testić ili imaš smeđu crticu na gaćicama????


e to sam se i ja pitala... :?

----------


## mala garava

:Laughing:  Na gaćicama cure! Jutros crta postala točkica a sada opet smeđa crta.E sada više nisam imala živaca pa sam išla upravo dati krv za betu.Sutra ujutro će biti nalaz. I ja se nekako nadam da je to možda dobar znak,bar dok se boja ne promjeni u crvenu (u gaćicama  :Laughing:  ).Čula sam negdje da postoji kada je trudnoća da na dan kada bi inače stigla menga dođe ovako slabo krvarenje.E sada treba čekati sutra...  :Cekam:

----------


## Ginger

za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lanaaa

mala garava, cekam da nam se javis sa pozitivnim rezultatima, saljem ti  :Love:  i da sve bude ok

----------


## Lili75

Ista stvar kod mene kao i kod garave. Beta također u petak, 14.12., al sinoć na *ulošku smeđkasta mrlja*, a jutros nešto manje smeđkasto. nakon toga ne vidim ništa. Bazalna temperatura mi je jutros bila 37.2-3 oko 9:00h, pa sam sad zbunjena. Otprilike je sad ovih dana trebala biti i menga.

Ne osjećam predmenstrualnu bol (koja je inače jako intenzivna kod mene), ali nekako onako vlažno dolje kao pred mengu, a s druge strane nije mi se spustila temp. Uz to ovaj put sam imala od 7.-10. dana nakon transfera, povremena žiganja u jajnicima u jednom pa u drugom, što ja nikad prije u životu nisam osjetila.

Ne znam jel mogu utrići ako se radi o mengi zaustaviti je ili ako je menga krenula uz utriće i doći će i uz njih. Šta vi mislite?
Iskreno se nadam da se radi o T.  :Smile:  

Totalna sam zbunjola, molim vas pomozite mi ako je netko imao slična iskustva.

----------


## lanaaa

Draga Lili to mi djeluje kao dobar znak ako se smedjkasta mrlja smanjila. Meni je dr rekla sve dok se pojavljuju mrlje a ne prava krv nema razloga za tugu, cak bi to moglo biti i dobar znak za trudnocu. Meni utrici produze 2 dana M, ali nakon toga ona kad dolazi ona dodje bez pardona. Nadam se da je to znak za trudnocu i javi nam sto prije...ima nade  :Love:

----------


## diva7

da vas vratim na simptome   :Smile:  ...dok još nisam ni saznala da sam trudna...dakle jako rano, bila sam strašno žedna (na prazan želudac), a od gladi sam se znala probuditi. To je moj skroman prilog ovoj temi...možda se netko rano prepozna   :Love:

----------


## Ginger

> a od gladi sam se znala probuditi.


ovo se meni događa vrlo često   :Laughing:  a i inače sam totalni gladuš  :Mljac:  
možda će kod mene kad ostanem T biti suprotno   :Grin:

----------


## mala garava

:Crying or Very sad:  Stavila sam na odbrojavanje da nisam izdržala čekati betu 14.12. pa sam danas provjerila ali = 0  :Crying or Very sad:  .No najviše me muči što i dalje imam taj smeđkasti iscjedak a ne pravu mengu.Dokt.mi telef.poručio da i dalje uzimam utrogestane a sutra k njemu na ultrazvuk.Sada me strah što to znači.Molim pomagajte mi sa savjetom....  :Sad:

----------


## Lili75

Draga Lanaaa,

hvala na odgovoru, nadam se da će bit nešto, vidjet ćemo.
Javim vam u svakom slučaju u petak.

pusaaaa

----------


## runi

Podižem ovo jer neke od nas upravo provjeravaju imaju li kakve simptome.  :?

----------


## Joanna

Evo i mene s mojim iskustvom  :D 

U ovom posljednjem postupku kad smo došli do trudnoće imala sam implatacijsko krvarenje 13 dana od punkcije i to je bio jedini konkretni simptom.
Imala sam žgaravicu nekoliko dana prije bete ali to sam imala još jedan put kad je bila negativna beta  :/ 
Meni su u svim pokušajima (a bilo ih je) grudi i bradavice na dan bete postale neosjetljive a u ovom bingo ciklusu su bile još osjetljivije.
Dan prije bete sam imala okus metala u ustima i to bi bilo to.
Znači ovi simptomi su se pojavili par dana prije vađenja bete a prije toga ništa.
Svima koji čekaju bete silno želim velike trocifrene brojke   :Love:

----------


## Kikica1

Moji simptomi: imala sam impozantno poprsje koje se doslovce preko noci ispuhalo, ostale mi grudi malo vece ali nisu bile nesto posebno bolne, onako kao kad se ispusu pred stvari. Nakon par dana opet postale malo osjetljive na dodir ali nije nista strasno i do danas su ostale takve. I moja mama kaze da se bas nije mogla pohvaliti nekim cicama u trudnoci   :Razz:   Svrab ili bolne bradavice = 0.

Drugo zbog cega sam trebala posumnjati je bilo sto inace volim zacinjenu hranu a dosta mi je tesko padala, onako kao da me zeludac pece. Ali - ja nekad imam mucnine i povracanje prije menge a i gastriticar sam od malih nogu pa mi svasta zna nadraziti zeludac.

I trece je cinjenica da ako su mi roditelji genetski nesto stvarno kvalitetno prenijeli (osim svih obiteljskih bolesti) su zdravi, dobri nokti koji bez malo truda izgledaju njegovano, ni u kojim uvjetima se ne listaju i ne pucaju. E, pa sad vise nisu takvi i stalno su okrhnuti, unatoc tome sto pijem vitamine i stvarno jedem voce.

Naduta i "vjetrovita" sam bila ali me mucio zatvor a kasnije sam doznala i da sam imala blagu hiperstimulaciju.

Moj zakljucak = svaka cast onima sto "znaju" da su trudne ali meni su ti pocetni simptomi preopceniti i jedino pouzdano je test ili uzv.

----------


## sunchica

drage moje rodice, nadam se da još gledate ovaj topic  :Smile:  da li je ijedna od vas možda imala povišenu temperaturu u ranoj fazi trudnoće? zadnjih 10 dana balansiram na 36.9-37.1 a zdrava sam potpuno, vidila sam na netu da to može biti jedan od prvih znakova ali nijedna od vas to još dosad nije navela. imam mukicu, velike sisice i sve one ostale dražesne simptome koji znaju bit dvosmjerni pa bi mi vaš odgovor puno značio. veliki pozdrav!

----------


## pirica

> drage moje rodice, nadam se da još gledate ovaj topic  da li je ijedna od vas možda imala povišenu temperaturu u ranoj fazi trudnoće? zadnjih 10 dana balansiram na 36.9-37.1 a zdrava sam potpuno, vidila sam na netu da to može biti jedan od prvih znakova ali nijedna od vas to još dosad nije navela. imam mukicu, velike sisice i sve one ostale dražesne simptome koji znaju bit dvosmjerni pa bi mi vaš odgovor puno značio. veliki pozdrav!


povišena tempica je standarna u drugom djelu ciklusa, ona raste zbog progesterona, također je standardna i za T jer posteljica lući progesteron.

----------


## ina33

> sunchica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> drage moje rodice, nadam se da još gledate ovaj topic  da li je ijedna od vas možda imala povišenu temperaturu u ranoj fazi trudnoće? zadnjih 10 dana balansiram na 36.9-37.1 a zdrava sam potpuno, vidila sam na netu da to može biti jedan od prvih znakova ali nijedna od vas to još dosad nije navela. imam mukicu, velike sisice i sve one ostale dražesne simptome koji znaju bit dvosmjerni pa bi mi vaš odgovor puno značio. veliki pozdrav!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> povišena tempica je standarna u drugom djelu ciklusa, ona raste zbog progesterona, također je standardna i za T jer posteljica lući progesteron.


jes. još ako slučajno stavljaš utrogestan ili si pila klomifene ili bilo kakve hormone, zaboravi na mjerenje temperature. ja sam isto od onih bez ikakvih simptoma.

----------


## ina33

tj, bitno jače simptome sam imala u PMSu kad nisam bila ni na kakvim hormonima, nego sad kad sam ostala trudna.

----------


## anna

E pa meni je povisena temperatura bila jedini znak nade, a zatrudnila sam prirodno i tada bez ikakvih medikamenata u sebi. Ne zelim ti davati laznu nadu, ali kod mene je zaista bilo tako. 
Neka bude i tebi!   :Heart:

----------


## Joanna

Moje je iskustvo da povišena temperatura (ukoliko čekaš betu nakon MPO postupka) ne znači baš ništa. Ja sam u svih 9 pokušaja imala povišenu temperaturu u drugom dijelu ciklusa a samo je u posljednjem beta bila pozitivna. Tomu su uzrok hormoni koje primamo. Kod trudnoća koje nisu dio MPO povišena temperatura može biti jako dobar znak. 
U svakom slučaju ja ti želim pozitivnu betu   :Kiss:  .

----------


## ina33

> Kod trudnoća koje nisu dio MPO povišena temperatura može biti jako dobar znak.


... a ne mora ni značiti ništa - evo, meni je uvijek u drugom dijelu ciklusa tako oko 37,2... Jedino ako menga kasni značajno, a temperatura i dalje tako visoka onda po meni... Prvi dio ciklusa 36,2-36,4... Nebrojeno puta sam već u prirodnima bila uvjerena da sam trudna - ma, totalno uvjerena - simtoma hrpetina - gastritis, mukica lagana, prsi otkidaju, temperatura... A u ovome ništa od toga - prsi niks, gastritis ništa, jedino malo jače lučenje sline, ali možda je to i bilo prije, ali ga nisam pratila kao simptom - to lučenje sline sam počela pratit nakon jedne bete koja je bila 10 - blaga biokemijska..

----------


## ina33

U biti, treba najbolje sam sebe upoznat - ako ti se nikad ne diže temperatura u drugom dijelu ciklusa toliko, onda to možda nešto znači, ako se u svakom ciklusu tako diže, onda nema značenja..

----------


## sunchica

ništa cure moje, menga došla, temperatura nestala...  :Sad:

----------


## Joanna

Jako mi je žao sunchica   :Sad:

----------


## ina33

> ništa cure moje, menga došla, temperatura nestala...


Sunchica, žao mi je. Najbolje ne slušat simptome, ali lakše reći nego učiniti...

----------


## uporna

Potpisujem inu33.

----------


## borka

Evo da i ja dam svoj doprinos simptomima: povećano lučenje sline. 

Naime danas mi je 10 dpo, a ja već 2  dana imam puna usta sline. Prije  nisam čula da je to jedan od simptoma, no kada sam išla malo istraživati, jer sam trenutno u toj fazi   :Embarassed:  vidjela sam da je Ina33 spomenula lučenje sline, pa mi se sada moj simptom i ne čini tako bedast   :Grin:

----------


## Maya ZG

Evo da podignem ovaj topic jer je pobjegao na drugu stranu. Nadam se da ima još onih koje ovo sve čitaju po ko zna koji puta kao i ja. Ne nalazim kod sebe baš neke simptome. Jedino neka žgaravica ali to može biti i onak bezveze. Ipak jedem malo više nego inače pa ko zna! 

Uglavnom, koma je to čekanje, kaj ne?

----------


## životna želja

Ja sam jučer jela kisele krastavce koje inače jako volim. 
Jedem prvi ima mi neki čudan okus, jedem drugi ista stvar, kod trećeg sam sve bacila u smeće. 
Brzo šaljem frendicama poruku..... Sad se već i za slamke hvatam   :Smile:  
Inače sve ostalo što je je od utrića.....   :Sad:

----------


## alec

*životna želja*~~~~~~~~~~ da ti kiseli krastavci donesu sreću   :Heart:  .

----------


## skandy

Ja nisam imala nikakve uobičajene rane trudničke simptome,ali sječam se da sam jedan dan jela pomfri i jaja i to mi je tako počelo smrdit(jaja nisu bila pokvarena)da je sve završilo u smeću.A jadnog muža sam zamolila da prestane jesti svoje bombončiće jer su i oni odjednom počeli odvratno smrditi.

----------


## Maya ZG

I dalje nikakvih simptoma ne uočavam. Jedino kaj me poboljkava oko lijevog jajnika, a punkcija mi je bila na desnom. Ne kužim ali osjećaj otprilike ko kad je ovulacija. Što se hrane tiče sve je uobičajeno. Moram se suzdržavati da ne jedem pretjerano ali nikoja hrana mi nije ni mrska ni osobito primamljiva!

----------


## tiki_a

Drage moje friške trudnice napišite nešto za utjehu čekalicama bete   :Wink:

----------


## prima

ja se osjetila prozvana   :Laughing:  

Simptomi prije bete: baš nikakvi
Simptomi poslije bete: baš nikakvi

Ali stvarno, sve isto kao nakon bilo kojeg transfera, malo boli, malo žiga, osjećaj da ću dobit, pa svi osjećaji prođu....
...jedina razlika kou sam ja primjetila, a kao kobac sam vrebala i najmanji simptom, jesu vrlo izražene vene na (.)(.) od 6 dana poslije transfera, i to još traje....

Na žalost mnogih (sama ovo nikad nisam voljela pročitat) prvi simptom je druga crtica na testu ili poz. beta   :Razz:

----------


## Ginger

i ja sam imala jaaaako izražene vene na (.)(.) pa ipak ništa   :Sad:

----------


## tiki_a

Ginger i kod mene vidljive vene u zadnja dva postupka, prije nikada.

prima simptomi su ti super   :Grin:  , to mi se najviše sviđa.

----------


## zubica

Podižem temu.

Ima puno friških trudnica, molim vas zabilježite svoja zapažanja...

----------


## v&v

> ...


Evo da i ja dam svoj doprinos u opisivanju simptoma budući je test nacrtao + i beta 16. dan nakon ET-a bila 1583,00.
Mučnina/ povraćanje - NE
Pojačano osjetilo mirisa i okusa - UVIJEK (valjda zato što sam nepušač)
Učestalo mokrenje - DA
Napetost u grudima - DA
Umor - DA
Izostanak menstruacije /grčevi / bolovi u leđima/ glavobolje - samo izostanak M
Lagano krvarenje - NE
Vrtoglavica/nesvjestica - NE
Zatvor - NE (čak niti od Utrogestana)
Nervoza - NE (osim od iščekivanja   :Embarassed:  )
Žgaravica - NE
Promjene u tenu - NE
Pojačan iscjedak - DA
Gubitak težine  - NE
... još bih dodala lagano pojačano ličenje sline, ali samo nekoliko dana, a onda je prestalo

----------


## Jill

thx v&v, nama čekalicama bete svako slovo o simptomima mnogo znači. Kod mene 2. dan od FET, leškariću još sutra a onda u normalu, na posao, samo da ne počnem da mislim o simptomima. Kakve su preporuke posle FET, koliko da se miruje? Sve to mi je čudno, prosto mi ne ide u glavu da se embrioni ponašaju prema sili zemljine teže. Mislim, je li glupo ležati makar i 2-3 dana?

----------


## v&v

> Mislim, je li glupo ležati makar i 2-3 dana?


Meni je sugeriran potpuni sedmodnevni odmor. Nisam ležala, ali nisam ni išla na posao. Jedina obveza bilo mi je kuhanje ručka, a koliko se sjećam, ponekad bi me i to prilično iscrpilo.
Mislim da ove preporuke za mirovanjem nisu bezveze.

----------


## tia_16

Moji normalni pms simptomi-nervoza,promjene raspoloženja,nadutost,apetit do neba,i lagani grčevi(2-3 dana prije)
Nakon transfera- jaki bolovi u jajnicima,turbo pojačani pms,bolovi u križima,cice napete,bole,svrbe(posebno bradavice),nervoza,prvi tjedan sam obično happy,drugi tjedan od transfera sam   :Crying or Very sad:   :Grin:  ,kašnjenje M,glavobolja,nadutost,pojačan apetit...
i na kraju tri debela --------- na testu!!Dakle simptomi  :Nope:  ,znam da je teško ne primjetiti ih,ali fakat se ne treba zanositi s njima, jer znače jedno veliko NIŠTA!!!!beta je beta, ionako pravi simptomi počinju tek nakon poz.bete...

----------


## Ginger

evo ja se osjetila prozvanom među novim trudnicama  :Grin:  

i sad ću napisati ono što nikad nisam volila pročitati - ne pratititi simptome

dakle:
meni su grudi bile povećane, bolne, prošarane venama, svrbile me
spavalo mi se poprilično
jednom po noći obavezno piškiti
povremeno pikanje u predjelu jajnika
apetit kako kad - nekad bolji, nekad lošiji

međutim, sve iste siptome sam imala i u prethodnom neuspjelom stimuliranom ciklusu - i većinu ih pripisujem utrogestanu

ono što sam osjetila različito kod ovog dobitnog jest da mi je koža po cijelom tijelu bila izuzetno suha i svrbila me, a nikad prije s tim nisam imala problema - to se pojavilo kojih 7 dana nakon transfera
i čini mi se da sam osjetila ono što zovu "metalni okus" - ali ne cijelo vrijeme
taj metalni okus je meni izgledao kao da sam rasjekla usnicu ili su jako raspucane pa mi ide krv - ono, kad jezik povučete preko usnica, taj neki čudan okus 
ta dva gore navedena simptoma su me i ponukala da 10. dan od ET-a i napravim prvi test s poslijepodnevnim urinom na kojem je bila ona mikroskopska crta (čitaj: vidljiva samo meni)

svi ostali simtomi su se javili nakon pozitivnih beta, tj. kad sam već bila sigurna da sam trudna (zatvor, povremene mučnine...)

i stvarno mi se nekako čini da sam više simptoma dok nisam bila trudna...

----------


## Arwen1

evo imam i ja jedno pitanje, 
trenutno sam  u iscekivanju pozitivnog rezultata, jako sam nestrpljiva
 :Grin:  

Dakle, 7 dana prije ocekivane M: jako mi se spavalo jedno tri dana za redom.. i tako me jednu vecer uhvatila neka euforija,nisam se mogla prestati smijati, u biti sam se smijala i plakala (nisam se mogla odluciti) a suze koje su mi tekle su bile toliko slane da su me oci pekle
Mucila me zgaravica, jednu noc sam se probudila koliko me mucila zgaravica, i cijeli taj dan mi je bilo slabo, i dan poslije..
E sad 3 dana prije ocekivane M - jako su me bolili jajnici....
2 dana prije ocekivane M- sve mi je cudno, kao da mi se vid promijenio, boje vidim  drukcije....
Na dan ocekivane M- ujutro sam bila vesela, kasnije sam postala toliko zivcana da sam htjela pobjeci s posla...
 :Evil or Very Mad:  
E da ne zaboravim- cijeli tjedan imam cesto "vjetrove"(sad se malo smirilo)
Isto tako imala sam prekjucer zuti isjedak( kao da je netko uzeo zuti bojcu i obojio) dosta jak, trajao je dva dana..sad je vec bjeduljavo zuti....
Danas,na dan ocekivane M, lagani skroz lagani bolovi kao da cu dobiti, onako jedva osjetljivi, inace uvijek dan ili noc prije osjetim jake bolove pa znam da cu dobiti, sada nista...jos uvijek nema M, a zadnja 3 mj mi nije kasnila...
Radila test 5 dana prije ocekivane M- negativan,
                 3 dana prije- negativan
                 2 dana prije-negativan
                 1 dan prije- negativan
Ako ne dode za dva dana radim opet...........
Sta mislite, cure? :/

----------


## Lambi

arwen1,možeš napraviti betu,pa ćeš biti sto posto sigurna
vibram za pozitivan rezultat,pusti simptome  :Kiss:

----------


## Arwen1

eto, ovaj tjedan sam se osjecala trudno kao nikada dosad  :Grin:  ...
Mislila sam to je to sto posto, a danas mi dosla M, kasnila je samo jedan dan, dakle od bebe ni b  :Sad:  . Vise necu razmisljati o simptomima, definitivno...
Smijesno, citam negdje "slusajte svoje tijelo, znati cete..."  :Laughing:  
Nema veze, novi mjesec nova nada  :Smile:  ...Svima zelim punooo beba  :Love:  ..

----------


## enya22

Evo da i ja dam svoj doprinos... prije bih mogla reci da imam trudnicke nesimptome  :Grin: . Osjecam se bolje nego ikada, jedino me malo cicke bole i brze se umorim. Prvih desetak dana poslije ET-a mi se dosta spavalo, od 4. do 9. dp ET osjecala sam pritisak dolje kao da stize M. 
10. dp ET sam primijetila suhi smeckasti trag na papiru, trajalo je dva brisanja.
Sad sam puna energije i nadam se da ce tako i ostati bar neko vrijeme.

----------


## rotty

Ja nemam nikakve simptome   :Sad:  .
Pristići su mi izbili na licu od Utrogestana, napuhnuta sam od Utrogestana, piški mi se zbog povećanih jajnika, grudi me ne bole već samo bradavice, to pripisujem Bromergonu.... Sve sam te simptome, možda još i izraženije, imala i prije ET-a.
Tu i tamo me malo nešto štrecne u predjelu maternice i to je to.

----------


## seka

Evo da se i ja pridružim čekalicama bete i onima koje osluškuju simptome.
Jako je teško biti cijeli dan doma i ne osluškivati simptome, makar ti razum govorio da je za to itekako prerano.
Ja naravno nemam nikakvih simptoma jer 2. dan mi je od FET-a. Jedino me (.)(.) jako svrbe, što pripisujem lijekovima (utrogestan, estrofem, coragon i decapeptyl).

Cure svima vam držim fige.

----------


## Naomi

Betu vadim ovaj cetvrtak...  :/ 
Od simptoma nemam nista, cak ni kao da cu dobiti M. Da nisam bila u AIH-u ovaj ciklus ne bi ni vjerovala da sam imala ovulaciju. Nisam bas optimisticna da ce od bete nesto biti. Jedan jedini put kad sam bila trudna (spontani u 6. tj.) imala sam uzasno bolne grudi (morala spavati u grudnjaku), sveopci umor, i onaj osjecaj da se dogadja nesto novo i drugacije u mom tijelu...i sto je najbitnije od svega, ti simptomi su se bili javili vec par dana nakon ovulacije odnosno oplodnje.

----------


## Pepita

Evo da vas Pepita utješi, ulazim u 7 tj. trudnoće i još uvijek nemam niti jedan simptom trudnoće osim što su mi grudi zbilja natekle i bole na dodir, ostalo ništa   :Love:  e da i stomak je malo opušteniji.

----------


## Pepita

I još nešto, nikad od niti jedne trudnice koja je prirodno zanijela nisam čula da ima neke simptome trudnoće  :? Moram priznati da ni ja po ničemu nisam mogla slutiti da sam trudna, osim kad je već prošao svaki rok za čekanje vještice i nije došla ni nakon 38 dana, tek onda sam kupila test i eto...

----------


## dim

Mene zanima "simptom" menstruacije. Naime dali se nekome dogodilo da je u početku trudnoće dobio slabu manstruaciju. Naime ja sam bila u postupku za IVF i uredno sam se javila 3. dan ciklusa na ultrazvuk. Tada je dok. utvrdio da nastalo krvarenje nije menstruacija i da mi je endometrij maternice debljine 9.5 mm na što je on posumnjao na trudnoću. Ja naporavila test (isto popodne) koji je bio negativan i nemam snage ponoviti ga, a opet možda je i bolje da nema trudnoće jer bi ovo krvarenje značilo samo probleme. Zar ne?!?! Uglavnom zbunjena sam jer je ultrazvuk pokazao moguću trudnoću, grudi su mi naotečene, mući me žgaravica i malo mi se više piški, ali s druge strane to krvarenje i negativan test.....Dal je netko bio u sličnoj situaciji?

----------


## uporna

dim odi vaditi betu to ti je najsigurniji pokazatelj.

----------


## dim

Spremam se otić drugi tjedan vadit betu, ali sve se bojim velike nule, jer je dok. rekao da mi možda dođe i ona prava menstruacija za koji dan. Još ću malo pričekati pa što bude bude.

----------


## Lambi

sve koje radimo  duže vrijeme na trudnoći ,osluškujemo svoje tijelo nebi li uočile neku promjenu,i ulijevamo si nadu a kad tamo ništa  :Sad:  , i tako iz mj., u mj.
sve moje prijateljice, ostale su trudne u kratkom roku, nisu imale nikakve simptome niti su pretjerano promatrale sebe
meni je nekako lakše kada analiziram sebe i par dana prije m ., mislim da sam 100% trudna ,i onda se nekaj prelomi postanem nervozna, i to je znak da stiže m.
čekam dan kada će me prevariti osjećaj  :Grin:

----------


## seka

Bok čekalice bete!

Evo meni je danas 9. dan od ET. Nemam nikakvih simptoma trudnoće (osim da sam u nekoliko navrata osjetila mučninu i nagon na povraćanje i povrenenih čudnih bolova u jajnicima).
Eto ne mogu bez osluškivanja simptoma.
Divim se curama koje odu na ET i bez problema čekaju 14 dana do bete.

----------


## Isabel

Evo kako je kod mene bilo. Živi sam primjer trudnice koja nema simptoma!! 
Prvi i jedini puta kad nam je uspjelo, nakon bezbroj pokušaja, sam imala najmanje i nikakve simptome nego inače, jasno. 
Imala sam APSOLUTNO NIŠTA! Uvijek prije brijala bi u 2ww da imam slinjenje, mirise, pa čak i mučnine, zatvor i sve one ostale, no sve je to bila fikcija moje mašte i ogromne želje... 
Kad smo bili na IVF-u i kad sam znala da je ovo naša prva prava šansa, pokušavala sam ne osluškivati i ne opterećivati se tim simptomima, jer sam se dotada već s njima ubila, no nije to tako lako... Ovako je bilo od plusića :D pa nadalje...
Mučnina/ povraćanje - NE
Pojačano osjetilo mirisa i okusa - NE
Učestalo mokrenje - NE (tek nakon 10tog tjedna)
Napetost u grudima - DA
Umor - NE
Izostanak menstruacije /grčevi / bolovi u leđima/ glavobolje - sve NE
Lagano krvarenje - NE
Vrtoglavica/nesvjestica - NE
Zatvor - NE (čak niti od Utrogestana)
Nervoza i netrpeljivost - NE (osim od iščekivanja i neizvjesnosti)
Žgaravica - NE
Promjene u tenu - NE
Pojačan iscjedak - NE
Gubitak težine - NE
Pred kraj, odn. taman prije testa i bete sam počela osjećati lagani pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha (onako kao par dana pred M) i radi toga sam se bojala da će M doći... Baš su mi bili simptomi M. 
Zadnja dana nije bilo više za izdržati, iako sam stalno bila živa pozitiva i tako si u glavi razmišljala, u par me navrata a posebno zadnja 2 dana uhvatio strah, nervoza, plač, nepovjerenje u uspjeh... No, uspjela ga se riješiti i nastavila s pozitivom  :Grin: . 

Sada od simptoma imam samo učestalije mokrenje, brže se umaram i raste mi buša  :D

----------


## Maya_78

Mučnina/ povraćanje - DA (ali bez povraćanja... dizanje hrane)


Pojačano osjetilo mirisa i okusa - DA (kupila kozmetiku bez mirisa)


Učestalo mokrenje - DA (par puta noću, inače nikad)

Napetost u grudima - DA (boljele su užasno, inače nikad)

Umor - DA (stalno sam spavala)

Izostanak menstruacije /grčevi / bolovi u leđima/ glavobolje - da / da / da / ne

Lagano krvarenje - ne

Vrtoglavica/ nesvjestica - ne

Zatvor - DA (ali i inače zbog željeza)

Nervoza - DA (više OSJETLJIVOST)

Žgaravica - ne

Promjene u tenu - ne

Pojačan iscjedak - ne

Gubitak težine  - ne, samo odmah stomačić osjetila zbog hlača...

a to sve i prije nego sam napravila test, kad sam napravila s 5 tjedana, svi simptomi su se udvostručili  :Wink:

----------


## leed

znam posve, POSVE  siguran NAJRANIJI znak trudnoce. kako ne znam javlja li se vise tko ovdje, da ne bih taj podatak ostavila u slijepoj ulici, molim vas javite se na pp

----------


## fritulica1

> znam posve, POSVE siguran NAJRANIJI znak trudnoce. kako ne znam javlja li se vise tko ovdje, da ne bih taj podatak ostavila u slijepoj ulici, molim vas javite se na pp


Ma stavi ga slobodno ovdje, baš me zanima, a vjerujem i druge cure...


*Nove trudnice*, molimo izvještaj o simptomima   :Grin:  !

----------


## annabell

Daj, daj  :D  i mene jako zanima ako znas!! 
Sigurno nije nesto sto bi moralo na pp  :/ 
Ja sam čekalica bete i pratim svaki znak   :Rolling Eyes:   i baš me zanima koji je zo SIGURAN  :D

----------


## iva_luca

Hm hm, ja sam mislila da umišljam i da je sve to on "što se babi ¨htjelo, to se babi snilo", ali, mislim da sam imala neke tipične simptome trudnoće i prije bete. Pa da krenem: 

Mučnina/ povraćanje - NE
Izostanak menstruacije /grčevi / bolovi u leđima/ glavobolje - sve NE
Lagano krvarenje - NE
Vrtoglavica/nesvjestica - NE
Žgaravica - NE
Gubitak težine - NE 

Pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha - DA
Učestalo mokrenje - DA - u početku čak i noću
Napetost u grudima - STRAŠNO
Umor - JAKO
Plačljivost -DA
Zatvor - DA - spašava me Donat Mg 
Pojačano osjetilo mirisa i okusa - JAKO
Nervoza i netrpeljivost - AJME  
Promjene u tenu - DA - hihihi, ponovo imam bubuljice ko sa 15 
Pojačan iscjedak - DA - sezona poplave  nikako da prođe
Neuobičejeno rano buđenje -DA - inače sam spavalica

Vaga i dalje kaže NE al ja kažem da sam se proširila i da mi se trbuh već naslućuje. Napetost u donjem dijelu trbuha je nestala, nervoza se smirila, al sve ostalo je i dalje prisutno. Ne mogu spavati s grudnjakom  :/  pa kad se probudim u rano jutro radi odlaska na wc, grudi moram pridržavati rukama  :shock: da ne zacvilim!

----------


## diona

Koliko poslije ET-a ste imali simptome?

----------


## leed

da, vec su mi se javljale cure na pp. kako ima interesa, evo sve u detalje:
ja sam bila na potpomognutoj oplodnji - dva puta icsi, drugi put uspjesno. Muz i ja smo, naravno, bili vrlo nestrpljivi da znamo je li uspjelo ili nije. On je lijecnik, ali nije ginekolog. Listala sam njegove knjige iz ginekologije i porodnistva i naisla na jedan udzbenik koji nisu koristili na faksu, ali netko mu ga je preporucio rekavsi da je to biblija ginekologije i porodnostva. Svakako, knjiga je bila stoput ispotcrtana i poluraspadnuta, ali u njoj sam nasla sto je taj najraniji znak. Prvi put kod mene tog znaka nije bilo - ali drugi put jest! I moj muz je ostao iznenadjen koliko je to bilo vidljivo VRLO BRZO nakon transfera, iako se sad vise ne sjecam koliko brzo. Svakako prije bete i svega ostalog.
Stari profesor u knjizi kaze da je iz svog dugog iskustva shvatio da je najraniji i najsigurniji rani znak trudnoce boja usmina (vanjskog dijela vagine - mislim, usput, da sam nekome u pp-u slucajno napisala 'vanjksog dijela maternice', sto je, naravno, lapsus).
Boja toga dijela je obicno tamnocrvena do smeđa/smećkasta, ali uvijek na crvenu nijansu. U trudnoci boja se mijenja u purpurnu, ljubicastu, i to sedefasto ljubicastu. Promjena je vidljiva. Ne moze se pogrijesiti. mislim, ljudi kad zele dijete zele sve znakove staviti u svoju sluzbu, pa vide i cega nema, ali ovo je - govorim iz vlastitog iskustva - vidljivo. To priznaje i moj muz, realist do skeptik, covjek s obje noge na zemlji, koji se zna nezavaravati.
Pomaze ako znate kako te vanjske, velike, ili kakve vec usne inace izgledaju i kakva im je boja, pa je onda i promjenu lakse vidjeti. A i ona sedefastost je uocljiva (jos je se sjecam!). Ne znam kako bih to opisala. Ovako nekako: povrsina koze na tom dijelu, pogotovo kad se rastegne, ima sedefasti preljev, svijetao, sa sjajem i diskretnim bojama, bas kao sedef na skoljci.
Voljela bih da sve imate to iskustvo kao ja. I javite mi, ovdje ili na pp. steta da ljudi to ne znaju i ne raduju se unaprijed. Ako nekoga zanima, mogu naci sto doslovno pise u knjizi, kako se zove i tko je autor (valjda to jos imam, knjige nismo bacali).
Eto. pisala sam na brzinu (zurim), pa sam mozda neko sjecanje ili neki detalj preskocila.
Logirala sam se jutros, inace, samo da bih ovo rekla (a sasvim sam slucajno dosla na Rodu).
pozdrav i sretno svima!

----------


## leed

da, vec su mi se javljale cure na pp. kako ima interesa, evo sve u detalje:
ja sam bila na potpomognutoj oplodnji - dva puta icsi, drugi put uspjesno. Muz i ja smo, naravno, bili vrlo nestrpljivi da znamo je li uspjelo ili nije. On je lijecnik, ali nije ginekolog. Listala sam njegove knjige iz ginekologije i porodnistva i naisla na jedan udzbenik koji nisu koristili na faksu, ali netko mu ga je preporucio rekavsi da je to biblija ginekologije i porodnostva. Svakako, knjiga je bila stoput ispotcrtana i poluraspadnuta, ali u njoj sam nasla sto je taj najraniji znak. Prvi put kod mene tog znaka nije bilo - ali drugi put jest! I moj muz je ostao iznenadjen koliko je to bilo vidljivo VRLO BRZO nakon transfera, iako se sad vise ne sjecam koliko brzo. Svakako prije bete i svega ostalog.
Stari profesor u knjizi kaze da je iz svog dugog iskustva shvatio da je najraniji i najsigurniji rani znak trudnoce boja usmina (vanjskog dijela vagine - mislim, usput, da sam nekome u pp-u slucajno napisala 'vanjksog dijela maternice', sto je, naravno, lapsus).
Boja toga dijela je obicno tamnocrvena do smeđa/smećkasta, ali uvijek na crvenu nijansu. U trudnoci boja se mijenja u purpurnu, ljubicastu, i to sedefasto ljubicastu. Promjena je vidljiva. Ne moze se pogrijesiti. mislim, ljudi kad zele dijete zele sve znakove staviti u svoju sluzbu, pa vide i cega nema, ali ovo je - govorim iz vlastitog iskustva - vidljivo. To priznaje i moj muz, realist do skeptik, covjek s obje noge na zemlji, koji se zna nezavaravati.
Pomaze ako znate kako te vanjske, velike, ili kakve vec usne inace izgledaju i kakva im je boja, pa je onda i promjenu lakse vidjeti. A i ona sedefastost je uocljiva (jos je se sjecam!). Ne znam kako bih to opisala. Ovako nekako: povrsina koze na tom dijelu, pogotovo kad se rastegne, ima sedefasti preljev, svijetao, sa sjajem i diskretnim bojama, bas kao sedef na skoljci.
Voljela bih da sve imate to iskustvo kao ja. I javite mi, ovdje ili na pp. steta da ljudi to ne znaju i ne raduju se unaprijed. Ako nekoga zanima, mogu naci sto doslovno pise u knjizi, kako se zove i tko je autor (valjda to jos imam, knjige nismo bacali).
Eto. pisala sam na brzinu (zurim), pa sam mozda neko sjecanje ili neki detalj preskocila.
Logirala sam se jutros, inace, samo da bih ovo rekla (a sasvim sam slucajno dosla na Rodu).
pozdrav i sretno svima!

----------


## diona

_Boja toga dijela je obicno tamnocrvena do smeđa/smećkasta, ali uvijek na crvenu nijansu. U trudnoci boja se mijenja u purpurnu, ljubicastu, i to sedefasto ljubicastu. Promjena je vidljiva._

Moram priznati da za ovo prvi put čujem. Nakon koliko ta promjena nastupa? 
Trudnice, što kažete?    :Smile:

----------


## fritulica1

Krasno, do sada smo proučavale i prepipkavale samo grudi i bradavice, a sad se bacamo i na vaginu.   :Laughing:  

Zvuči zanimljivo, iako ja nemam pojma na koje se to tzv. usmine odnosi. Evo ja sam malo ispregledala svoju   :Grin:  , ma ni traga nekom sedefu, boja je neka svijetlo-smeđe-ružičasta (ne znam jel gledam na dobrom mjestu), iako da, sjaji se na odr. njestima. Bit će opet nisam trudna... :/ 

Što kažu trudnice?  :Laughing:  

Sve se mislim da je dam MM-u malo na pregled, ali zabranjen nam je sex do bete, pa nije fer da mu je sad serviram, samo u "znanstvene" svrhe.   :Grin:

----------


## andream

Interesantno. U knjigama se nailazi na podatak da je opisano tamnije boje, ali ništa više od toga nisam pročitala. Pogotovo ne ovo sa sedefastim odsjajem. Eh, mogu zamisliti koliko će nas sada pretraživati i taj dio tijela ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

Hebemu misha, kaj mi vrijedi da gledam koje su mi boje usmine kad ne znam kakve su prije bile   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . Čini mi se da su na ljubičasto vukle oduvijek!

----------


## Ginger

zanimljivo, ja proučavala svoju   :Grin:   al ne vidim baš najbolje od trbuha.... a ne znam baš ni kakva je boja bila prije...
zaposlit ću mm-a kad dođe, možda on uspije nešto vidjeti...

----------


## ZO

ovo za boju je fakat istina......kada sam bila prvi put trudna ( napravila test ) i došla na pregled prvi put nesigurna da li je to uopće istina, čim sam legla na stol i razvalila se doktoru da me pregleda u sekundi mi je  rekao da sam ziher trudna jer je dolje sve ljubičasto.......

----------


## Pepita

aha istina...postane nekako nevina i lijepa i jakoooooo vlažna   :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

> aha istina...postane nekako nevina i lijepa i jakoooooo vlažna


Pepita, to si ti samo napaljena   :Laughing: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

> Pepita, to si ti samo napaljena


  :Laughing:  


A Ginger, jel tebe pregledao muž?   :Cekam:  

Kod mene baš i nije ljubičasto... :/

----------


## Ginger

> A Ginger, jel tebe pregledao muž?


pregled gotov   :Grin:  
kaže on ovako: boja plavo-ljubičasta i nešto se presijava (po mom tumačenju to znači sedefasto)
to sedefasto se najbolje vidi na malim usminama (s nutarnje strane)
kaže još da je boja prije bila crvena-tamnocrvena
eto, to je nalaz stručnjaka   :Laughing:

----------


## diona

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ginger čestitke TM na stručnosti!

----------


## iva_luca

Ja provjerila: ljubičasto i srebrnkasto!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Pepita

Gle kod mene malene mašnice   :Laughing:  

*fritulica1* pogledaj ti još jednom pod svjetlom za točniji rezultat   :Wink:  

*Ginger*  :Embarassed:  ali zbilja jest stalno mokrooo   :Laughing:

----------


## uporna

Dobro sad ću lijepo zadužiti da MM dobro snimi (i poslika sadašnje stanje) pa ćemo poslije transfera imat znanstveni rad na temu: Sve bih dala da je mala sedefasta!   :Laughing:  
Vidiš kako to stari doktori znaju. U svakom slučaju hvala na infu.

----------


## wewa

> Dobro sad ću lijepo zadužiti da MM dobro snimi (i poslika sadašnje stanje) pa ćemo poslije transfera imat znanstveni rad na temu: Sve bih dala da je mala sedefasta!   
> Vidiš kako to stari doktori znaju. U svakom slučaju hvala na infu.


kraljevstvo za sedef!   :Laughing:

----------


## Mariel

O neeee, još jedan simptom. Ja ih sve do sada imala, a nikad bila trudna...
Sad ću malu još počet farbati sjenilima za oči, kak sam nekad znala i crtat po testovima crtice i plusiče tek toliko da vidim kak bi to izgledalo kad bi stvarno bilo...   :Laughing:

----------


## tiki_a

Dakle cure, pa ovo je stvarno zabavno   :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

:Laughing:  jedna luđa od druge!

----------


## Sunflower98

Hvala vam cure   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  neznam kad sam se ovako od srca nasmijala, zakon ste
hvala vama trudnicama da ste priložile dokaze ovom vrlo bitnom simptomu T
i kako kaže uporna najprije ćemo poslikati sadašnje stanje da bi mogli usporedit sa stanjem nakon  :Wink:

----------


## bebomanka

E pa moj najraniji znak T je bio jos u iscekivanju bete..negdje oko 6.dnt.lagane,povremene vrtoglavice koje su se ponavljale nekoliko dana za redom.Par dana prije testa su mi osjetno narasle cike ali su se cak dan prije testa i pomalo ispuhale pa sve do sada variraju...povecane jesu ali u pocetku su bile dosta bolne a sad je ta bol popustila.Osjetljivost na mirise i mucnine su tek pocele od 6.tjedna T.
Mislim da svaka zena ima razlicite simptome u ranoj T ili ih nikako nema..

SRETNO svima koje ih jos ocekujete za sto brza iskustva!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## uporna

> E pa moj najraniji znak T je bio jos u iscekivanju bete..negdje oko 6.dnt.lagane,povremene vrtoglavice koje su se ponavljale nekoliko dana za redom.Par dana prije testa su mi osjetno narasle cike ali su se cak dan prije testa i pomalo ispuhale pa sve do sada variraju...povecane jesu ali u pocetku su bile dosta bolne a sad je ta bol popustila.Osjetljivost na mirise i mucnine su tek pocele od 6.tjedna T.
> Mislim da svaka zena ima razlicite simptome u ranoj T ili ih nikako nema..
> 
> SRETNO svima koje ih jos ocekujete za sto brza iskustva!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


E da je ova informacija bila prije i ti bi draga razgledavala jel ima sedefa il nema?!  :Laughing:   :Kiss:  
Dobro reče wewa: "Kraljevstvo za sedef!"

----------


## bebomanka

Eh...koje li tragikomedije..  :Laughing:  
Ma najbolje je nakljukati se normabelcekima i prespavati do testa ili bete..I tako cemo izgraditi budue generacije sa motom *"LIVE IN PEACE"* 8)

----------


## kik@

evo da se i ja malo ukljucim,ja sam imala uzasne grceve toliko me bolilo kao kad dobim mengu pa tako da sam bila uvjerena da nema nist od mog   :Saint:  ...jedino sto mi je bilo cudno je to sto su me cike jako bolile nekih 5 dana nakon transfera pa su me prestale boliti a onda opet dva dana prije bete pocele me ponovo boliti

----------


## Reni76

> evo da se i ja malo ukljucim,ja sam imala uzasne grceve toliko me bolilo kao kad dobim mengu pa tako da sam bila uvjerena da nema nist od mog   ...jedino sto mi je bilo cudno je to sto su me cike jako bolile nekih 5 dana nakon transfera pa su me prestale boliti a onda opet dva dana prije bete pocele me ponovo boliti


 A jesi li koristila utrogestan?
Čekam betu, ali imam grčeve, donji dio kičme me jako boliti, muka mi je, vrti mi se i dosta sam umorna, ali ja to sve pripisujem utrogestanu

----------


## Pepita

*Reni76* meni se čini da to nije od utrogestana   :Heart:  sve se meni čini da si ti nama T   :Love:

----------


## kik@

*Reni 76-*ja isto mislim da ti to nije od utrica i ja sam ih svaki put koristila al nikada nisam imala nikakvih simptoma samo sada zadnji put,al to su bili simptomi T  :Saint:

----------


## Pepita

Kad sam ja zatrudnila stavljala sam utriće tri puta dnevno i to po dva, znači najjaču dozu, a simptoma  :? niti jedan ili ga nisam primijetila   :Grin:  to meni miriše na T   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

> ....Čekam betu, ali imam grčeve, donji dio kičme me jako boliti, muka mi je, vrti mi se i dosta sam umorna, ali ja to sve pripisujem utrogestanu


 Ja bih rekla   :Saint:

----------


## annabell

Cure, jutros sam HITNO (vidi vrijeme   :Grin:  ) otvorila ovu temu da vas pitam.... Naime, čekam betu (srijeda ili četvrtak) i jučer i noćas- grčevi kao da ću svaki čas dobit M i to najjačeg intenziteta! Baš takav osjećaj da sam mislila, svaki put kad idem na WC, da ću vidjeti M.
A sada, otvorim ovaj forum, a vi o grčevima koji su dobar znak! Ma  :D  :D  :D , hvala vam , vi ste izvor svih informacija. Već sam razmišljala da zovem i dr, nisam očekivala tako snažne grčeve, ali mislim da ipak nemam što zvati. Uz vašu podršku, čekam betu još koji dan...
Uh, tako sam se prestrašila u vezi tih grčeva. To su pravi menstrualni grčevi. Jednostavno meni je osjećaj apsolutno isti.
A vi pogodile temu, kao da ste znale....
Reni, nadam se da ti danas imaš troznamenkastu!!

Inače u srijedu mi je 14 dan nakon ET. Mislite li da bih mogla ujutro napraviti test (prije vađenja bete)?
Uh...  :Cekam:

----------


## božana

kako sam sretna jutros kad vidim da i vas boli trbuh :D 
naravno zbog dobrog razloga... ja sam koristila prošli mjesec prvi put lh trakice i imala ciljane odnose pa jednostavno ne mogu vjerovat da bi nam moglo uspjeti od prve. ovaj vikend sam preležala od bolova i mislila sam da sam se prehladila (možda i jesam), no sad kad čitam vaše postove nada je veća nego ikada da je to prvi simptom trudnoće. samo mi nije jasno zašto boli kad je to sve još u mikroskopskim razmjerima ako je trudnoća!
sljedeća očekivana M je 15.7., znate li iz iskustva kad najranije mogu napraviti test na urin jer idem na more pa da se bolje čuvam ako sam zbilja trudna?

----------


## iva_luca

> ...Inače u srijedu mi je 14 dan nakon ET. Mislite li da bih mogla ujutro napraviti test (prije vađenja bete)? Uh...


Naravno da možeš, to bi bio 13 dan, šroperica se već davno apsorbirala.....
Navijam za plusić!

----------


## iva_luca

> ..... očekivana M je 15.7., znate li iz iskustva kad najranije mogu napraviti test na urin jer idem na more pa da se bolje čuvam ako sam zbilja trudna?


Ako bude kasnila barem jedan dan, testić bi mogao pokazati.... Oplođena js kod tebe treba doputovati do maternice i ukopati se.... dakle, najsigurnije bi bilo par dana po kašnjenju M 
Navijam i za tebe!

----------


## annabell

iva_luca daj molim te objasni meni laiku, koja je rezlika kad radimo kućni test mi IVF čekalice ili prirodne čekalice?
Jeli to u ona 3 dana dok njima oplođena JS doputuje do maternice, a nama je odmah ET-om ubačena na mjesto? Dali to znači da mi možemo probati sa testom cca 3 dana prije pravog izostanka M tj. ne čekati taj 14 dan?    :Cekam:  
Sad si me zaintrigirala da probam jedan testić već sutra  :?  :/
Hvala ti   :Kiss:

----------


## kik@

*annabell-*ja sam test radila 12 dan i pokazala se crtica a 13 dan sam vadila betu nisam mogla izdrzati do 14-tog dana  :Kiss:

----------


## BubaSanja

Danas mi je 14. dan od AIH. Od samog postupka nadalje sam povremeno osjećala probadanja u jajniku koja su bila dosta jaka i česta prvih par dana, a onda samo povremeno. Bila sam ovaj vikend na moru i kod plivanja (laganog, bez forsiranja i naprezanja) me znalo baš jako probosti, ali brzo bi prošlo.

Sad me poboljeva ko pred mengu. 

Znam da bih danas mogla raditi test, ali nekako mi se ne da, što je velika promjena za razliku od prva 2 puta. Koliko mengi treba da dođe ako nema trudnoće ako ja nastavim s uzimanjem utrića?

----------


## alec

*BubaSanja* - može ti proći još par dana da dobiješ m pod utrićima. ja se nadam da si nam ti t   :Kiss:  .

----------


## rahela

Buba Sanja, vibram za plusić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

annabell, i tebi za plusić i betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pepita

> Danas mi je 14. dan od AIH. Od samog postupka nadalje sam povremeno osjećala probadanja u jajniku koja su bila dosta jaka i česta prvih par dana, a onda samo povremeno. Bila sam ovaj vikend na moru i kod plivanja (laganog, bez forsiranja i naprezanja) me znalo baš jako probosti, ali brzo bi prošlo.
> 
> Sad me poboljeva ko pred mengu. 
> 
> Znam da bih danas mogla raditi test, ali nekako mi se ne da, što je velika promjena za razliku od prva 2 puta. Koliko mengi treba da dođe ako nema trudnoće ako ja nastavim s uzimanjem utrića?


Poznata su mi ta probadanja   :Heart:  Možda da izvadiš betu???

----------


## annabell

kik@, 12. dan?  :shock: 
Ma ja ga idem sutra napravit pa što bilo! Wish me luck  :Embarassed:  
Rahela hvala na pozitivnim vibricama.

Uh, ludo je ovo iščekivanje. Više ne znam dali stvarno osjećam sve simptome o kojima pričate ili sve umišljam od silne želje.... 
Ma javit cu vam sutra. 
BubaSanja, ja sam isto htjela na kupanje, al me bilo strah... rekli su NE prevelikom fizičkom naporu, pa neke moguće infekcije, hladno more i sl. A ja oprezna (čitaj:paničarka)   :Grin:  
Što vi ostali mislite o kupanju dok se čeka beta ili nakon pozitivne bete tj. u ranoj (osjetljivoj) trudnoći? (Uh, ja sad ne bih htjela ništa krivo napraviti  :Rolling Eyes:  , a ljeto vrućeee..)
Pusa,   :Bye:

----------


## kik@

*annabell-*evo draga od   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba za plus na testu i veelliku betu
*BubaSanja-*takoder i za tebe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## Reni76

*Pepita kik@ iva_luca* *anabell* hvala vam cure na odgovorima   :Kiss:  
Pepita i ja stavljam 3x2
*anabell* i ja tek sutra idem vaditi i šaljem ti vibre za ogromnu beturinu
ja bih sa kupanjem pričekala
javljam se sutra  8)

----------


## Reni76

*BubaSanja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu veliku

----------


## BubaSanja

Ja sam se kupala jer su mi rekli da normalno živim bez ograničenja. Čak ni voda nije bila hladna, ali čim bih se umočila i zaplivala, odmah bi me presjeklo pa sam uglavnom išla van odmah nakon toga, zlu ne trebalo.

----------


## wewa

> Ja sam se kupala jer su mi rekli da normalno živim bez ograničenja. Čak ni voda nije bila hladna, ali čim bih se umočila i zaplivala, odmah bi me presjeklo pa sam uglavnom išla van odmah nakon toga, zlu ne trebalo.


Bubooooooooooooooooo, mirises mi na bebu!  :D

----------


## Ginger

anabell ja sam test radila 11 dan nakon ET-a s poslijepodnevnim urinom i dobila laganu drugu crtu
isti taj dan, nekoliko sati kasnije beta je bila 51 
nekad se dogodi da je kasnija implantacija, ali mislim da je 12 dana od ET-a sasvim dovoljno (ja ne bih mogla dulje čekati)

----------


## Norafora

Pozdrav 
Ja od kraja drugog dana od transfera blastice osjećam lagani pritisak s vrlo blagom boli  danas mi je 6 dana od transfera i još uvijek je isto .
To što osjećam definitivno nije umišljeno sad je samo pitanje da li je to to ili organizam signalizira nešto drugo.
Inače ja nemam nikakve signale iz područja zdjelice pred mengu samo mi grudi nabujaju. 
Ali kao što je već puno puta rečeno može značiti sve i ništa   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## uporna

Hm nitko ne spominje sada jel mala sedefasta ili nije. Ajmo cure izvještaje na sunce to mi je zanimljivije od probadanja  :Laughing:  
Inače danas mi je kolegica razgovarala sa jednom svojom frendicom-trudnicom na telefon i sva joj u čudu priča za ovaj rani simptom trudnoće i ona ti njoj (trudnici) veli: Daj vidi jel ti dolje sedefasto? i naravno ona pogleda i veli:"Je!"
A jesmo mi ženske opaljene.  :Laughing:

----------


## Pepita

> Hm nitko ne spominje sada jel mala sedefasta ili nije. Ajmo cure izvještaje na sunce to mi je zanimljivije od probadanja  
> Inače danas mi je kolegica razgovarala sa jednom svojom frendicom-trudnicom na telefon i sva joj u čudu priča za ovaj rani simptom trudnoće i ona ti njoj (trudnici) veli: Daj vidi jel ti dolje sedefasto? i naravno ona pogleda i veli:"Je!"
> A jesmo mi ženske opaljene.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  što ne kažeš da bi pričala o sedefu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  pa evo javljam se na tu temu. Meni je sada glatka, nekako mekana i naravno sedefasta, svilenkasta nekako cijela prelijepa   :Grin:  bi li bilo previše da je slikam pa sačuvam sliku   :Laughing:

----------


## annabell

Cure, jutros sam (oko 4.30   :Rolling Eyes:  ) ipak prije vađenja bete napravila kućni test: *dvije debele crte*! :shock:  :shock:  :shock: Debele ko autoput!! Nije im trebalo 3 minute kako piše na testu. Odmah su narasle! 

Uh... još ne znam što bih mislila.
Sutra ću vadit poslijepodne betu. Zna li netko do kolko poslijepodne se može u Breyer?
 :Love:

----------


## Sunflower98

annabell super vijesti  :D  :D  :D 

a nisi nam rekla dal ti je mala već sada sedefasta ili nije  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (nadam se da se ne ljutiš)

----------


## annabell

Pa moglo bi se reći da... je   :Smile:  . Da sad ne idem u detalje tipa čini mi se više na vrhu ali ne sastrane..  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ipak, moji rani simptomi su svakako bili vrlo slični hiperstimulaciji: nadutost, bolne grudi, probadanje (kao menstrualni grčevi)...

----------


## BubaSanja

Annabell, odlična vijest!!!!

(mislim na ove dvije debele crtice)   :Grin:  


Ja još nisam smogla hrabrosti za testove....

----------


## uporna

> bi li bilo previše da je slikam pa sačuvam sliku


Ma kakvi draga samo ti okini jednu i u album pored testića sa dvije crtice - nek se povijest obilježi ipak je to za pamćenje.   :Laughing:  
p.s. ja to ozbiljno

----------


## Reni76

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  bi li bilo previše da je slikam pa sačuvam sliku  
> 
> 
> Ma kakvi draga samo ti okini jednu i u album pored testića sa dvije crtice - nek se povijest obilježi ipak je to za pamćenje.   
> p.s. ja to ozbiljno


  :Laughing:   ti si luda    :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
stavila bih još ovih koji se cere, ali ubiće me pujica

----------


## Reni76

Koliko si me uporna nasmijala ja zaboravila da moram napisati  da su oni simptomi definitivno od utrogestana, jer je beta 0.

----------


## dundo

Ja sam svoju išla pogledati odmah čim sam pročitala o toj ljubičastoj boji i nije mi baš izgledala ljubičasto. Doduše nikada prije je nisam tako pažljivo promatrala. A što se tiče ostalih simptoma: jako probadanje u jajnicima čak mi se bol spuštala u nogu dok sjedim, svrbila me koža pogotovo leđa, trbuh i guza, vrtoglavice i velike cike ali bez bolova.
Moj test je pokazao + na 24 dc ( inače su mi se u zadnje vrijeme ciklusi skratili na 25-26 dana)

----------


## Superman

> Hm nitko ne spominje sada jel mala sedefasta ili nije. Ajmo cure izvještaje na sunce to mi je zanimljivije od probadanja


He, he, vidim i ja da su se svi ušutili oko sedefaste....a ja danas po prvi puta zrcalo u ruke i promatranje, al idem ja to poslikati, što je sigurno, sigurno je,  tek toliko da imamo "0" stanje   :Laughing:   Idem sad tražiti od mm da me uslika, past će u nesvjest   :Laughing:  
Al već mi padaju i nove ideje: recimo, poslikati u različitim fazama ciklusa, pa onda komparativna analiza, možda i tu ima kakvih oscilacija u boji...   :Laughing:

----------


## BubaSanja

Niš kod mene.....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dundo

BubaSanja   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## enya22

> Sutra ću vadit poslijepodne betu. Zna li netko do kolko poslijepodne se može u Breyer?


*annabell*  :D U Breyeru mozes vaditi betu do 18h (ili 18.30), nalaz ti je gotov za 1 sat.

----------


## Pepita

> Ja sam svoju išla pogledati odmah čim sam pročitala o toj ljubičastoj boji i nije mi baš izgledala ljubičasto. Doduše nikada prije je nisam tako pažljivo promatrala. A što se tiče ostalih simptoma: jako probadanje u jajnicima čak mi se bol spuštala u nogu dok sjedim, svrbila me koža pogotovo leđa, trbuh i guza, vrtoglavice i velike cike ali bez bolova.
> Moj test je pokazao + na 24 dc ( inače su mi se u zadnje vrijeme ciklusi skratili na 25-26 dana)


*dundo* polako bit će ljubičasta   :Embarassed:  i sedefasta, e tad ti je najbolja   :Grin:  

*uporna*  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  do suza!!!

----------


## annabell

*Enya* hvala na informaciji, baš sam gledala i na njihovoj web stranici. Rezultati za jedan sat- ma to super zvuči! (ne piše na webu)
Inače dosta me sve probada (makar to nije atraktivno kao sedef   :Grin:  ) i bole cike i sva sam usporena i leži mi se... Eto, to nabrajam sve kao neke simptome (pod ovim naslovom). 

*BubaSanja*  :Love:

----------


## wewa

Bubic, zao mi je   :Sad:  
A da vi zaboravite na AIH-e i pridruzite nam se u Mb  :Wink:  pa da trudnicimo skupa!   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

BubaSanja draga žao mi je.  :Love:

----------


## draga

Buba jako mi je jako žao...

Glavu gore draga bit će neki jesenski IVF bebač....  :Heart:  

 :Love:

----------


## marija maša

Čitam vas cure već duže i puno ste mi pomogle zato hvala.Moj prvi IVF poslije svih pustih probavanja ins,lap,itd. je upravo jučer završio neuspjehom.Beta 0 a svi simtomi su bili tu čak sam bila i ljubičasta tj sedefasta.A bila sam tako uvjerena da je to to samo je moj mm rekao da i ona vremenom mijenja boju .Sad sam padobranac kod vas skužajte ali u ovih 15 bila sa vama po cile dane.Hvala

----------


## tiki_a

marija maša   :Love:  , uspjet ćeš prije ili kasnije. Hvala za korisne informacije na ovu temu   :Kiss:

----------


## Sunflower98

*marija maša*, dobro došla jedan virtualni zagrljaj  :Taps:  za tebe da ti bude malo lakše, 

lijepo da si nam se odlučila pridružit, lakše je kad znaš da nisi sama u svemu tome, 
uspjet će jednog dana, strpljenje i upornost su naše najjače oružje na putu do zajedničkog cilja  :Saint:

----------


## marija maša

Hvala cure na dobrodošlici i lipim željama.A čini mi se da je najbolje biti bez simtoma ,i opustiti se ako je ikako moguće što je kod mene malo teže.A znam da ćemo sve uspiti kad može indijka od 70 možemo i mi upola mlađe.Dobićemo i mi svoj dar sa neba !

----------


## tonili

> A znam da ćemo sve uspiti kad može indijka od 70 možemo i mi upola mlađe.Dobićemo i mi svoj dar sa neba !


_________________
Potpisujem!  :Love:

----------


## †vanesax

Drage moje, moram opet da vas priupitam nešto, jer sam zabrinuta:

Do sada sam nekoliko puta bila trudna, ali samo jednom uspešno iznesena trudnoća do kraja. Nikada nisam imala nekih naročitih simptoma, koliko se sećam (bilo je to davno, pre 8 i 9 godina). Sećam se samo umora i želje za spavanjem u prva tri meseca.
Evo sad sam ponovo trudna, juče sam ušla u 6. nedelju i brine me što sam pročitala da je često mokrenje jedan od najvažnijih simptoma trudnoće. Inače, još nisam bila na pregledu kod gin. Ja sada daleko ređe idem na wc, nego dok nisam bila trudna. Drugih simptoma takođe nemam baš. Ne spava mi se previše, grudi i bradavice tek malo povećane, ne naročito osetljive, samo malo teže (kao u PMS-u). Zanimaju me vaša iskustva sa imanjem - nemanjem simptoma, a naročito ovog oko odlaska na wc. Možda je još rano za simptome :?

----------


## diona

> Drage moje, moram opet da vas priupitam nešto, jer sam zabrinuta:
> 
> Do sada sam nekoliko puta bila trudna, ali samo jednom uspešno iznesena trudnoća do kraja. Nikada nisam imala nekih naročitih simptoma, koliko se sećam (bilo je to davno, pre 8 i 9 godina). Sećam se samo umora i želje za spavanjem u prva tri meseca.
> Evo sad sam ponovo trudna, juče sam ušla u 6. nedelju i brine me što sam pročitala da je često mokrenje jedan od najvažnijih simptoma trudnoće. Inače, još nisam bila na pregledu kod gin. Ja sada daleko ređe idem na wc, nego dok nisam bila trudna. Drugih simptoma takođe nemam baš. Ne spava mi se previše, grudi i bradavice tek malo povećane, ne naročito osetljive, samo malo teže (kao u PMS-u). Zanimaju me vaša iskustva sa imanjem - nemanjem simptoma, a naročito ovog oko odlaska na wc. Možda je još rano za simptome :?


 :/  Ista stvar je i kod mene, mislim da sam u 5.tjednu. Nuspojava nema, ne idem često na WC, ne spava mi se previše (kao i obično), ni cice mi nisu puno bolne!    :Unsure:

----------


## Shanti

Hm... evo, da srušimo teoriju o simptomima još malo...   :Grin:  

Vas ste dvije trudne, a nemate simptoma. Ja nisam trudna, trebala sam daaavno dobiti m, endometrij mi je maksimalno zadebljan, a m ne dolazi zbog folikularne ciste koju će mi, kako je najavljeno ako u sljedeća tri dana ne dobijem m punktirati, a:
- ne spavam više od 4 sati u komadu jer moram odjuriti piškiti
- bradavice su mi neopisivo osjetljive na dodir (i ljubičasto sedefaste, ajd bar nešto da je sedefasto  :Grin:  )
- neobično mi se spava (i rano, i puno - sad sam budna samo zato jer sam prospavala cijelo popodne a i prisiljavam se biti budna iako mi se oči već tri sata sklapaju   :Grin:  )
- umorna sam
- nabubrena sam i osjećam se tromo
- ujutro a i tijekom dana imam mučnine
- plačljiva sam i hiperosjetljiva
- boli me u trbuhu kao da ću dobiti već desetak dana 

Ma sve u svemu, imam koješta što bi mogli biti simptomi, jedino što nedostaje je - pozitivna beta.   :Wink:  

Zato... bez brige, simptomi sami po sebi ne znače trudnoću, a vaši testići i vaše bete je pak - znače.   :Love:

----------


## †vanesax

Draga *Shanti*, već se bolje osećam! Ma i sama sam imala sto puta simptome T, iako to nisam bila. A vidi me sad. Nama nikad udovoljiti...
To znači da smo *Diona* i ja sretnice, jer smo bez nekih uobičajenih simptoma?
Ja se ranije nisam brinula zbog toga, jer sam premalo znala. Zapravo mi je bilo super jer sam pošteđena svih trudničkih muka. Sad kako više znam o svemu tome, zabrinutija sam.

----------


## annabell

Ma eto dokaza da svako pravilo ima iznimaka ili da nema pravila, kako hoćete.
Ipak, bez obzira što sve nemamo iste simptome, ovi vaši postovi su jaako bitni jer nas smire, odgovore na pitanja na koje dr-i ne odgovore, utješe nas, daju nam novu ideju...
Zato samo naprijed, o sedefu i ostalim pikanterijama  :Grin:  . 
Mene je oduževio podatak o "menstrualnim" grčevima kao znaku trudnoće jer sam ih stvarno imala i nište drugo nisam mogla pomisliti nego da dolazi M i biti razočarana... a kad ono    :Saint:  
*Diona i vanesax*, čuvajte svoje mrvice i budite sretne da vam je trudnoća tako ugodna, a bete pozitivne. 
*Shanti*, želim ti da svi ti simptomi koje imaš uskoro postanu pravi znak trudnoće. Samo, budući da si navikla možda nećeš ni skužiti o čemu se radi   :Laughing: , a biti će BINGO!!! To ti želim od sveg srca!!

----------


## nenicamawa

Drage moje slucajno sam naisla na ovaj forum i odlucila da vam se prikljucim  :Smile: 
Ja sam inseminaciju radila 05.07. i sad sam u iscekivanju   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ne pijem nista osim folne,samo to.
Zadnjih par dana osjecam umor,nisam ni za sta...sve mi je mrsko  :/ 
Nemam bolove u grudima.
Ludim jos par dana do bete...mada cu ja vec u nedelju napraviti kucni test......
Drago mi je da postoje ovakvi forumi i da ste svi tako pozitivni i puni lijepih rijeci..pusa za sveeeeeeee  :D 
Samo da kazem da mi je ovo prva inseminacija,ne ocekujem mnogo ali ko zna,mozda mi se posreci

----------


## Superman

*nenicamawa*, dobro nam došla (i što prije se preselila na trudničke podforume)! Gdje si obavila inseminaciju? Nadam se da koristiš Utrogestan, to je dio standardne procedure nakon postupaka (AIH, IVF...). Vibram za uspjeh iz prve!

----------


## †vanesax

> Ma eto dokaza da svako pravilo ima iznimaka ili da nema pravila, kako hoćete.
> Ipak, bez obzira što sve nemamo iste simptome, ovi vaši postovi su jaako bitni jer nas smire, odgovore na pitanja na koje dr-i ne odgovore, utješe nas, daju nam novu ideju...
> 
> *Shanti*, želim ti da svi ti simptomi koje imaš uskoro postanu pravi znak trudnoće. Samo, budući da si navikla možda nećeš ni skužiti o čemu se radi  , a biti će BINGO!!! To ti želim od sveg srca!!


Potpis   :Heart:  

*nenicamawa* Dobrodošla! I da se za nedelju dana makneš s ovog i preseliš na trudnički podforum!

----------


## nenicamawa

Hvala vam punooo i od srca.  :Kiss: 
Inseminaciju sam radila u Banja Luci,odakle sam i inace.
Pitala sam da li treba da koristim jos nesto osim folne a rekli su mi da ne treba,mada sam cula od nekih zena(iz cekaonice) da koriste utrogestan.
Inace radi se o privatnoj klinici.
Joj sad sam se bas onako zabrinula...nisam smjela na svoju ruku uzeti,mada sam cula da nastetiti ne moze  :/ 
Valjda ce biti ok,ovo mi je pocetak..idem do kraja..jednom nam svima uspjeti mora
Ljubim vas   :Heart:

----------


## nadia7

MM ima asthenoterathozoospermiu,ja sam imala povišen tsh i počela sam uzimati terapiju eutyroxa 50 mg ima mjesec dana....menstruacija mi kasni 7 dana,test je pokazao pozitivno :D .....jel moguće da sam trudna???? :shock:

----------


## kik@

*nadia-*naravno da je moguce ma ne naravno nego to je to.
S obzirom da je rano za uvz najbolje ti je sutra trk vaditi betu  :Kiss:

----------


## nadia7

> *nadia-*naravno da je moguce ma ne naravno nego to je to.
> S obzirom da je rano za uvz najbolje ti je sutra trk vaditi betu


ajme rasplakat ću se...nemoguće da se meni to desilo  :Laughing:

----------


## kik@

znam draga i ja kad sam ostala trudna iako IVF nisam mogla vjerovati da se to meni dogodilo,dva dana sam neprekidno plakala naravno od srece..
zelim ti ljepu i školsku trudnocu a sada uzivaj u svojoj sreci  :Kiss:

----------


## nadia7

> znam draga i ja kad sam ostala trudna iako IVF nisam mogla vjerovati da se to meni dogodilo,dva dana sam neprekidno plakala naravno od srece..
> zelim ti ljepu i školsku trudnocu a sada uzivaj u svojoj sreci


  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Indi

Drage moje, samo par riječi i od mene glede ranih simptoma, a  *vanesax* draga, ne brini ako ih nema jer to ništa ne znači, ja sam ti dokaz!!!
Ja na početku svoje trudnoće nisam imala nikakvih klasičnih simptoma, npr.grudi su mi uvijek napete pred M, ovaj put bile ispuhane i zato uopće nisam sumnjala da će M doći i da nisam T. Postale su bolne i napete oko 6.tjedna tek.
Kako je polako T odmicala, osim mokrenja (koje je kod mene konstanta i inače, pa i nije neko mjerilo) nisam imala nikakve posebne simptome, tj. nisam osjećala umor, nisam imala napade spavanja, nisam imala mučnine, a osjetljivost na mirise je trajala valjda 4,5 dana maksimalno. Jedini simptom koji je došao oko 9.tjedna je glad te raspoloženje je nalikovalo malo jačem agresivnom PMS-u.


*nadia*, moguće je, moguće. ČESTITAM ti od   :Heart:   :D 

I svima vama želim što prije da ostanete T, bez obzira na simptome ili ne!!!  :Love:

----------


## nadia7

hvala ti    :Kiss:  
meni su samo natečene grudi i malo me bolu i primječujem da malo češće idem na wc! e sad isto ponekad zaboli u donjem dijelu stomaka pa se nadam da je i to normalno  :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

odlucila sam ne otvarati ovaj topic i ne traziti simptome, al na otvaranje me je ponukala bol u desnom jajniku. nije stalna, vec onako - prosvira, danas kroz cijeli dan. danas mi je 6. dan nakon aih. vidit cemo jel ovo bio simptom ili ne   :Laughing:

----------


## H2O

Pinki normalno je da te pikaju jajnici.Meni još tri dana do testa i ne mogu više izdržati.Ja bi radila test ujutru 12 dan poslije aih.  :Embarassed:  Simtoma naravno da ima a jesu li to trudnički ili pms simptomi :?

----------


## rebeca

H20 javi ako budeš uradila test, baš me zanima ja bi radila u četvratak ako ne dobijem, a opet vidjet ćemo što će donjeti jutro  :Wink:

----------


## H2O

ma gledat ću ipak da čekam do četvrtka.Naravno vama javljam čim uradim test.  :Kiss:

----------


## dt

Pozdrav svima,
nova sam da ne mogu biti novija, citam vas od sijecnja ove godine i tek sam sad skupila hrabrosti javiti se, znam da nas ima strasno puno, koji samo iscitavamo i nemamo hrabrosti krenuti. Kao i vecina trazim ranije simptome T, imala sam simptome, bila uvjerena da je to to, bila mirna, sretna, sve,  i jucer i danas nista, nema niti jednog simptoma i opet down. Ako ima netko iskustva, jeli moguce imati reakciju na implataciju i da poslije nema nikakvih simptoma a da je T ipak tu? Hvala, pozdrav svima i zelim svima + betu (koji ju cekaju)  :Heart:

----------


## Sunflower98

*dt* dobro došla, šta da ti kažem, sa simptomima stalno svi muku mučimo, sve je moguće, 
netko ima sve simpome, netko ni jednog
ja u prvoj T nisam imala ni jednog, a sad stalno imam neke a od trudnoće ni T
šaljem ti puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da su tvoji simptomi ipak pravi

----------


## tiki_a

dt prošla sam puno transfera (vidi u potpisu) i uvijek bi pretraživala po toj temi - najraniji simptomi T...no u zadnjih nekoliko postupaka ova tema postala mi je najmanje zanimljiva (ne bih vjerovala da mi je to netko ranije rekao). Kad sam krenula s IVF-ovima smetalo mi je ako sam nešto osjećala, kasnije sam se veselila ako nešto osjećam...e sada ne pridajem pažnje tzv simptomima već (nažalost) krećem jako rano s testovima (ne savjetujem to nikako).
Dosta je cura imalo PMS simptome, druge opet gotovo da nisu ništa osjećale, treće su imale simptome pa bi oni opet nestali... (govorim o našim trudnicama).
I na kraju ono što je na početku trebalu biti - dt dobro nam došla i što prije došla do cilja   :Saint:

----------


## dt

Sunflower i Tikice, hvala Vam na dobrodoslici, na vibrama i na svemu. Kao i svima tako i Vama zelim sto prije ostvarenje vasih zelja   :Kiss:

----------


## kuva

Prijavljujem simptome  (Jutros otkrila +): nadutost, često mokrenje, bolne grudi, pojačani iscjedak ( no to sve  može biti i od utrogestana) i sve druge simptome PMS -a.

----------


## Pinky

> Draga Shanti,mislim da je tih prvih 15 dana do bete jako rano da bi imali išta od simptoma.Ja osobno,ne mogu ništa reći osim da me je bolio stomak kao da ću dobit M i plakala sam jer sam bila sigurna da ću dobit.Kad ono TRUDNA!
> Želim vam svima isto što prije.


jedino me jos ovaj post drzi u raspolozenju   :Laughing:   al bojim se da ce u mene ipak biti bol zbog mengaca   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## rozalija

Pinky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za ogromnu betu.  :Love:   :Love:  
A ti simptomi ne obraćaj pažnju na njih oni su mene ovaj put izludili, te jedan dan imam simptome menge a sutra vidi mi grudi, bolne, prošarane venema koje su veoma izražajne, a bradavice dobile ljubičasti boju, pa možda i jesam trudna. I tako iz dana u dan svih 14 dana, čas sam trudna, čas nisam trudna, samo sam se sebe psihički izmeltretirala i onda na kraju beta 0.

Zato draga ne gledaj te simptome, opusti se a vrijeme će pokazati svoje.
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Ordep

imala sam embriotransfer 25.07 i sad čekam da prođe tih 14 dana, što svakako izluđuje.
Ležala sam prvi dan , doktor rekao mirovati, ali ja drugo nisam ni mogla jer mi je jak pritisak bio u stomaku, , od tog pritiska ja već od prvog dana idem češće na wc.
Danas je pritisak malo popustio, ali dođe mi loše, ne povraća mi se, al mi dođe kao da ću pasti u nesvijest ako duže stojim.
Svaki dan malo prošetam, jer ne valja ni ležati stalno, tako drage moje da ja sad više ne znam šta bih ni  sama  mislila.
jedva ćekam napravit test pa da znam na čemu sam.
meni je ovo prvi put da sam imala ET.

----------


## uporna

Ordep ne osluškuj simptome jer ćeš izluditi. Čitaj knjige surfaj, gledaj filmove samo se nemoj osluškivati.
Simptoma i može biti i nemora i nema smisla analizirati iz minute u minut jel te nešto štrecnulo, napuhalo i sl.
Uživaj ako si doma u lijepom vremenu i zaokupiraj se nečim da ne misliš. Znam da je teško ali bolje ćeš se osjećati.  :Love:

----------


## rebeca

I ja mislim da ti simptomi mogu izluditi. Ja sam u obadvije trudnoće osjećala isto, kao da će menga svaki čas, sve je upućivalo kao pravi pms. I tek nakon nekoliko dana kad je izostala počele su me boliti cice, i zatezati stomak. Uvijek ćeš nešto tražiti, kad je test pokazao +, onda sam nastavila tražiti dalje, kako bi se uvjerila jeli sve uredu. Pa gledaj cice, pa smeta li mi ovo ono... Jedino po čemu se meni stvarno može vidjeti da sam trudna je moj stomak, već je veliki dosta, ali i to može biti i od stimulacije koja je bila velika. Ja sam inače mršava pa 1 kg. se na meni vidi pa tako i stomak kad se najedem on poskoči, i čim otvorim oči odmah moram jesti  :Laughing:

----------


## potočnica

Imala sam Aih 23.07. i sad čekam. Jedino što mi je čudno je što me bole bradavice na dodir, to do sada nisam imala :/ 
E, sad, prerano mi je za bilo kakve simptome pa sam i ovo odlučila zanemariti.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ordep

uh koliko svi mi nešto tražimo simptome, da stvarno čovjek izludi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  postaje i smješno, tek sad vidim, ja danas čas imam simtome čas ne pa se već i sama sebi smijem  :Laughing:  ...još 8 dana....

----------


## rebeca

Ja sad malo bolje kad sagledam stvari, cijelo ljeto će mi proći u simptomima, a tako sam ga isčekivala, i GO. I ja moram prestati i malo uživati, poslije ćemi biti žao kad pođem raditi i prođe ljeto

----------


## Ordep

draga rebeca sretno sutra  :Love:  i javi odmah kako je bilo u doktora .  :Kiss:

----------


## lida011

Evo i ja da se ukljucim, imam pitanje u vezi boje usnica?
Da li Koriscenje Promitriuma(vaginalno) utice na boju???

----------


## aneumona

Nova sam na ovom forumu i imam puno pitanja. Ocekujem da NE DOBIJEM menstruaciju slijedecu srijedu, napravila sam test al nema nista, pa se nadam da nema nista zato sto je prerano. Imam bolove u doljnejm dijelu jos nakon ovulacije. Imam jedno pitanje za one iskusnije i koje su vec bile trudne. Da li je moguce (ako se oplodnja dogodila) da se u tijeku odnosa osijeti ostar bol? Cula sam da se maternica spusti nakon oplodnje i da je to moguce al nisam sigurna da li su to bapske price ili istina pa ako netko zna neka mi odgovori. Unaprijed hvala! Svima koje kao i ja ocekuju pozitivan test zelim da to i docekaju ovaj mjesec!!!! :D  :D

----------


## rebeca

Ja sam trudna 6+6 i od transfera pa do daljnjega su mi strogo zabranjeni odnosi pa ti o toj boli ne mogu reći. Ali općenito i dok sam primala stimulaciju, i nakon transfera pa i sada uvijek je neki pritisak i povremena boluckanja u donjem dijelu stomaka. I znam da nakon oplodnje maternica širi pa se i to može osjetiti ponekad
Želim ti +

----------


## lanaaa

Kao i obicno svaki mjesec ponovo otvaram ovaj post sa simptomima, a svaki put kazem necu vise. Sada sam u iscekivanju histeroskopije pa cekam M,  a ona kasni. (samo 2 dana, ali i to je nesto). Pocinjem se ponovo nadati s obzirom da je sad kod MM normospermia i ponovo posmatram grudi sad su nekako najbolnije jer ne mogu da hodam ni sa grudnjakom ni bez njega, a bradavice pravo ljubicaste. Nisam uzimala nikakve tablete, ali opet ne mora nista znaciti. Ovo pisem zato sto mi je lakse, a sve mi je kristalno jasno da nista ne mora da znaci. Ali eto po koji komentar uvijek popravi raspolozenje.

jedino sto mi je malo cudno sto zadnjih par dana osjecam stalnu strepnju i ponekad kao da sam u bestezinskom stanju pa me to malo iznenadilo, ne znam je li to ista znaci i da li se uvrstava u kakve trudnicke simptome ?  :Smile:

----------


## Superman

*lanaaa*, sutra ujutro lijepo napravi testić i riješi dvojbe! a ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude pozitivan!   :Kiss:

----------


## lanaaa

Ima li smisla da uzmem onaj jeftiniji, vise mi je muka od davanja para dzaba...?

----------


## Dodirko

Ima smisla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

Sretno lanaaa i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Superman

> Ima smisla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem.
I još nešto: ja koristim one jeftine testove naručene preko interneta (komad dođe cca. 2 kn). Kako je moja seka nedavno ostala trudna, iskoristila sam situaciju za "testiranje" testova.   :Wink:  Nalaz je sljedeći: na moje veliko iznenađenje, pri ßhcg u koncentraciji oko 200 IU, test je pokazao sasvim blijedu drugu crtu!   :Mad:   Tek oko tjedan dana kasnije, crtica je postala tamna gotovo kao i kontrolna.   :Mad:  Test je deklariran na osjetljivost od 20 IU.  Sad sam malo  :Mad:  na proizvođače testova....zašto lijepo ne deklariraju pri kojoj koncentraciji očekivati jednaku obojenost kao na kontrolnoj crti???
Zaključak: curke, na dan izostale m. (ili koji dan poslje)  ne možemo drugo ni očekivati nego blijedunjavu, slabašnu drugu crticu (uz puno sreće, naravno...)

----------


## rozalija

I ja sam dva puta nakon AIH koristila one jeftine testiće sa interneta i mogu reci za moje velike dvojbe u te testiće. Obadva puta mi se pojavila bledunjava druga crtica što je u meni izazvalo nadu da sam možda trudnica a na kraju ipak jedna velika 0 i ništa od trudnoce.

Kasnije sam ipak kupovala one malo bolje testiće koji pokažu puno bolje je li trudnoca u pitanju ili ne.
Moje iskustvo sa tim jeftinim testićima je bilo takvo, što ipak draga lanaaa ne mora značiti, druge curke su možda imale povoljnije iskustvo, ali jednostavno sam morala napisati kako se meni desilo.

Draga želim ti od   :Heart:   da ti ugledaš jedan ogroman + i da nas obraduješ sa lijepom viješću o  trudnoći.  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## lanaaa

Hvala vam za iskustva, sutra cu kupiti oba  :Laughing:   pa valjda jedan pokaze plus  :Laughing:  ako ne onda cu ga sebi nacrtati (od muke covjek mora i da s esali). Hvala cure

----------


## jo1974

pozz za sve ja kada sam ostala tdrudna jednom davno prvo što sam primjetila je da su mi bradavice od roskaste boje počele mi tamniti ,i poprimavati sve tamniju boju,i još oko tih testova ja sam se zaklela da ih neču niti kupovati jer to što se je meni desilo izbacilo me je iz takta,prvo kupila test u apoteki i to jedan od skupljih -  ,nakon dva dana odem u bolnicu jer me je gin. naručio i rade mi njihov test i opet - neg. plakala sam dva dana da bi nakon pet dana išla na uzv gdje su ustanovili da sam trudna više od 6 tjedana ,nažalost nakon 38 tjedana druženja sa mojim sinom u mom trbuhu morali smo se rastati on je morao poči na neko ljepše mjesto a mama je sada tu i bori se i grebe da jednoga dana ugleda jedan veliki +.
isto svima vama od srca želim samo velikih+ 
pozz  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## rozalija

jo1974  žao mi je draga.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Drži se draga i želim ti od sveg   :Heart:   da uskoro ponovno ugledaš jedan ogromni +.  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

jo1974,generacijo moja,žao mi je   :Taps:   nadam se da ćeš što prije ponovno ugledati + i dočekati svog malog   :Saint:   :Love:

----------


## lanaaa

jo1974 tek sad vidim post i strasno mi je zao, uskoro ces ti nas obradovati jednim +  :Love:  

ja sam malo prije uradila test onaj malo jeftiniji i nema ni jedne crte (ni kontrolne) izgleda da nije ispravan. Sutra cu sacekati da vidim hocu li dobiti jer me pomalo ziga stomak, ako ne onda cu prekosutra uzeti onaj bolji test pa sta bude.

----------


## bebica26

vidim pominju se grcevi u stomaku....ja sam danas bas imala jedan onako poduzi i to jako jak da sam pomislila da moram u toalet,ali nisam mogla zatvor vec danima.inace mi je 14-ti dan od prvog dana menstruacije....

----------


## diva7

nisam čitala sve, ali evo i mog skromnog priloga...kod mene je bila prisutna bol kao da ću svakog trena dobiti m., i ono neobično do tada...bila sam jaaaaaako gladna rano ujutro i žedna na prazan želudac....ali jako, jako žedna

----------

Pozdrav svima, pratim vas već duže vrijeme, pa se evo i ja odlučih registrirati  :Smile:   Iz mjeseca u mjesec očekujem trudnoću i svaki put mi se učini da imam simptome, ali opet ništa  :?  Imam 24 godine, dragi 38, i silno bi željeli bebicu  :Heart:   Zadnja menga prije 20 dana, a zadnji tjedan dana se čudno osjećam: prije 3 dana iznenadno probadanje u području maternice, kao da ću svaki tren dobit mengu, a svaki dan lagani bolovi u jajnicima, naročito lijevom, više kao neko štrecanje  :?  Trbuh mi je lagano napuhnut, grudi su se povećale ali nisu bolne, pogoršanje tena, inače sam spavalica ali sad bi doslovno mogla spavati i ležati stalno...I lagani zatvor, te me jako muče vjetrovi...Možda sam od silne želje opet sve umislila, al nekako mi čudno, ipak bi za 15-ak dana trebala dobiti sljedeću mengu, nekako mi rano za simptome :? 
Pusa svima

----------


## lanaaa

draga novaaa, sve tvoje simptome sam imala ali neposredno pred m (2 do tri dana a narocito kad mi je kasnika 7 dana. Svi ti simptomi mogu biti a i ne moraju to ti govorim iz iskustva svog i ostalih cura na forumu. Ono sto je meni bilo drugacije od simptoma kad nisam bila trudna i sad kad jesam je cesto mokrenje (u noci od 6 do 7 puta). Tebi zelim da tvoji simptomi budu pravi trudnicki   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## babyB

moj prvi simptom je bio 9.dan nakon transfer,slina u ustima u ogromnim količinama i nesanica

----------


## **Felicity**

kod mene su simptomi slijedili ovim redom:
1. suhoca
2. cesto mokrenje (i nocu)
3. izostanak M

onda sam napravila niz testova koji su pokazali ++++. :D ..i sada ulazim rekla bih u 5 tjedan. Pregled imam krajem mjeseca! :D 

daljnji simpotomi nakom izostanka M bili su:

UMOR---- spavala bih stalno
GLAD --- pojedem sve sto nadem pred sobom... i dobila sam vec barem 1 -1,5Kg :shock: 
GRCEVI--- u doljnjem dijelu trbuha, ne bolni ali prisutni.
GRUDI --- nabreknute malo ali ne bole i velike bradavice.

----------


## Lili75

Evo moji ranih simptoma:

-izrazita suhoća rodnice
-stalno pi-pi 
-pokoji prišt na čelu (inače ih nemam)
-neka "tvrdoća" trbuha iznutra (kao kad sam bila u postupcima)
-osjetljive cice

Kako imam jako bolne menge, počeo me boljeti trbuh ali nije dosegnuo ovaj "vrhunac boli" kao inače.

P.S.
Napokon da sam dočekala napisat svoje simptome.  :D

----------


## krumpiric

mokrenje bez kraja i konce
lagana mučnina
cice tvrde ko kamen i užasno bolne.
sve prije izostanka menge i plusa.

----------


## krumpiric

> mokrenje bez kraja i konce
> lagana mučnina
> cice tvrde ko kamen i užasno bolne.
> sve prije izostanka menge i plusa.


zaboravih napomenut onu jaku bol u jajniku koja presječe...i odma prodje.

----------


## **Felicity**

opcenito bih savjetovala da kupite vise testova, razlicite marke i OBAVEZNO kontrolirajte rok trajanja.

... a ja...citala ja po webu i otkrila da sam trudna 7 tjedana +1 dan :shock: 
Na svu srecu sljedeci tjedan sam kod ginekologa!

i jos... novi simptomi u zadnjih par dana:
- mucinica
- boli me lijeva cica... samo lijeva :?

----------


## iva_luca

> ..........- boli me lijeva cica... samo lijeva :?


I ja sam imala bol u dojkama u različito vrijeme... sve do negdje 14-tog tjedna.

----------


## katica

Prije  4 dana  bila na transfer smrzlića i primila injekciju 2500j. profasia. Ne uzimam utrogestane jer dr odlučio da idemo na "prirodni" postupak.
Jucer i danas imam bolne grudi, kako profasi ima hCG pretpostavljam da je to od njega. Imate li vi iskustva glede toga?

----------


## katica

Krivo napisala lijek nije bio profasi  već 1/2 ampula pregnyla 5000

----------


## marta26

ej curke, pozz! evo i ja u iscekivanju bete surfam sve u 16. transfer bio u cetvrtak, dan nakon me donji dio ledja boli i ne prestaje do danas, nadam se da se nije nesto posemerilo zbog hormona. inace mi vratili 2 blastice  :Smile:

----------


## Superman

Draga *marta26*! 
Moj jedini, ali zaista jedini simptom u ovom zadnjem dobitnom postupku bio je bol u donjem dijelu leđa, već od 1. dp ET   :Wink:  Međutim, nekako je i ta bol izgubila na intenzitetu oko 7-8 dp ET, i bila sam sigurna da neće biti ništa niti ovaj put.....na moju veliku sreću - prevarila sam se!   :Grin:  
Danas sam 5+2 tt, donji dio leđa i dalje pomalo boli.....
Držim palčeve!   :Love:

----------


## marta26

hvala, hvala draga. ne preostaje nista do cekanja, al eto, bar imam jedan simptomcek pa mi je lakse  :Grin:

----------


## mijumiju

ej drage moje,

da se i ja priključim ženama sa simptomima M.stalno trčim u wc da vidim što se događa,jeli stigla...
pa se rastužim i plačem ko kiša.
BOLOVI U STOMAKU IDENTIČNO PRED M
sad su me utješile ove što su ostale T a imale ovakve simpt.
bojim se ipak...
želim beby...
čekam betu u petak 10.10.2008
bojim se uradit test jer ako mi pokaže - sasaditi ću se skroz do petka.

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  
Ja ´86 ok
MM  ´77 oligospermija

----------


## mijumiju

pozz svim curama! koma mi je ova tema za boju pi-pi,ja svoju još nisam gledala   :Laughing:   8) 
Ja ´86 ok
MM `77 oligospermija
1 IVF cito split

----------


## nataša

> Prije  4 dana  bila na transfer smrzlića i primila injekciju 2500j. profasia. Ne uzimam utrogestane jer dr odlučio da idemo na "prirodni" postupak.
> Jucer i danas imam bolne grudi, kako profasi ima hCG pretpostavljam da je to od njega. Imate li vi iskustva glede toga?


obožavam čitati ovako neizvjesne postove sa  naknadno dodanim poptisom kao ovdje, npr. visoka beta!!!

bravo *katice*

ja sam imala potpuno identične simptome kao da ću dobiti M , ali jednostavno ju nisam dobila, moj drugi IVF, stimulirani, radila betu, i ona ogroooomna..

ustvari, postojala je razlika u simptomima: i inače me pred M bole grudi, međutim sad su me još uz to *jako bolile bradavice*, inače su poptuno neosjetljive, e tu je bila razlika

----------


## mijumiju

nadam se da će biti velika betica...i naravno svim onima koji je čekaju  :Saint:

----------


## TAMARA27

evo da se i ja pridružim jer sam čekalica bete.danas mi je 10 dan od insiminacije,pila sam klomifen,a sada pijem utriće. od samog početka korištenja utrića imam neke grčeve u stomaku,a žućkasti iscjedak mi se povećavao iz dana u dan,dok je prije 2-3 dana bio obilniji toliko da sam se stvarno zabrinila,ali su mi neke cure sa rode rekle da se to zove sunčani iscjedak i da je to prvi znak T. iskreno ne želim stvarati neku preveliku pozitivu u glavi,jer ako ne budem trudna bit će mi još gore. e i još,užasno budem gladna,obavezno se probudim oko 4-5 ujutro,pa zvirlam po sobi,cice su mi jako bolne. sve to ne mora ništa značiti,ali mi je lakše kada imam s kim podijeliti   :Smile:

----------


## mijumiju

[b]tamara,

ja sam još jedan dan ˝do sada˝pregurala i nisam dobila M.imam nekakvu ludu bol u stomaku,kao kad sam primala decapepyl,zateže me i napuhana sam. ako se netko tako osjećao pliz savjeti,iskustva.
danas sam se mislila bi li kupila test ali ipak nisam,znam da ću u petak znati točno na čemu smo pa se bojim tih blijedih + ili nikakvih+,a kod mene utrići stalno izlaze pa trka u wc da vidim da nisam slučajno dobila,ŠOKOVI. :/

----------


## k&s

Simptome koje sam imala ovaj put su: 
                      - bol u doljnjem dijelu leđa (traje još uvijek)
                      - bol u trbuhu - kao pred M
                      - napuhnut trbuh (valjda od utrogestana)
                      - temperatura do 37,3 - 37,4 (traje još uvijek)
                      - ne mogu spavati na trbuhu jer su mi cice narasle (šta uopće nije loše) i bole me bradavice
                       - često mokrenje
                       - 11 DC smeđe brljanje (trajalo 2 dana).

----------


## bibi33

simptoma nisam uopće imala, možda ponekad osjećaj kao da ću dobiti mengu (bol u donjem dijelu trbuha) - sve ovo ostalo, temperatura, bolne cicke, zatvor (to sve sam imala) je od utrića, tako mi doktor rekao

----------


## mijumiju

meni su prestali oni bolovi kao da će stići M.samo me sinoć jako zabolilo u lijevom jajniku morala sam se skupiti da mi lakše bude. sutra je ß pa će mo vidjeti kakva nam je sudbina...
javim vam se ...kissy  :Kiss:

----------


## mijumiju

POMOZITE

JUTROS SAM RADILA ß NALAZ MI JE U 3,A SADA MI SE POJAVILO NEŠTO KAO ROZO,PA TAMNIJE ŽUTO, SKRENUT ĆU S PAMETI...

----------


## Ordep

mijumiju draga ja ti mislim da ti se može pojaviti tako malo rozo, smeđe i ako si trudna jer ti je u ovo vrijeme trebala doć   :Evil or Very Mad:   tako da se nemoj nervirati. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da beta bude velika   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## storiatriste

cure, do bete ću šiznit, pročitala sam cijeli ovaj topic i čak išla s malim zrcalom tražit ljubičasto sedefastu boju   :Laughing:   :Embarassed:  ...šta je najgore ja sam je i pronašla, a sad nisam sigurna jesam li to umislila ili...   :Grin:   :?   :Rolling Eyes:   :/   :Laughing:

----------


## mijumiju

storia triste sretno za betu.

moja je nula,test negativan,katastrofa...

----------


## Siky

Kad sam ja bila trudna (nažalost bio je spontani, prirodna trudnoća) uopće nisam skužila da je trudnoća, a do tada sam u postupcima koji su svi odreda završili negativnim betama imala sve gore spomenute simptome.  Gledajući retrogradno moji simptomi su bili: 
-popodnevno spavanje (inače nikad ne spavam popodne), 
-menstrualni bolovi koji su trajali samo jedan dan i onda prestali, 
-užasan zatvor i vjetrovi, te podrigivanje (inače zatvor nemam nikad, pa čak ni pod utrogestanima)
-žgaravica u najgorem mogućem obliku (javila se vrlo rano, 7 dana prije testa, čak mi ni Peptoran nije pomogao)
Kad sam već saznala da sam trudna virinila sam malo i "dolje", te zaključila da nema ništa od ljubičaste boje koja se na ovom forumu navodi kao siguran simptom, a čak me ni grudi nisu previše boljele, ali su bile nekako ogromne. I još nešto, moja sestra koja inače ne govori takve stvari je rekla da zračim, ten mi je bio predivan (inače mi pred menstruaciju uvijek izbace prištići). Ona me je i nagovorila da napravim test jer je bila uvjerena da sam trudna, a ja nakon 8 pokušaja i 7 godina braka uvjerena 100% kako se meni ne može dogoditi prirodna trudnoća. 
Test mi je na popodnevni urin i betu koju sam nakon toga vadila (89,80) pokazao vrlo blijedu crticu, a sutradan ponovno na popodnevni urin bila je jasno vidljiva. (najjeftiniji internetski test) 
Eto nadam se da sam nekome pomogla sa svojim iskustvom.

----------


## runi

Ja bih malo podigla ovu temu!

 :Naklon:  svim novim trudnicama i naravno čestitke  :Klap:  ,
pa bih htjela da nas netrudnice  :Sad:  , a koje žele žarko to biti
počastite svojim iskustvom!!!!!

----------


## Superman

Evo, sa velikim zadovoljstvom, i moj skroman prilog "najranijim znacima trudnoće":   :Smile:  
- već 1. dp ET bol u donjem dijelu leđa (oko 8.-9. dp ET oslabilo, bila sam sigurna da nema ničega...)
- što se tiče ostalih simptoma: *ništa, ništa i još malo ničega*
Odmah po pozitivnoj ß provjeravam situaciju obojenosti vanjskog dijela spolovila: potvrđujem da ljubičaste boje i "sedefa" nema.   :Grin:  

I mali dodatak: sad, u 9. tt, još uvijek nikakvi simptomi. Tek osjetljive bradavice, ali ništa ekstra, kao u uobičajenoj luteinskoj fazi ciklusa...Da ne znam da sam trudna, ne bih znala i nikada ne bih predpostavila...."Sedefu" još uvijek ni traga.   :Grin:

----------


## runi

> "Sedefu" još uvijek ni traga.


E sad mi je lakše  :Laughing:  , hvala draga i nek bude to jedna školska trudnoća!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Da ja malo utješim sve cure koje nemaju simptoma. Ja od prvog do zadnjeg dana trudnoće nisam imala nikakve simptome, osim što sam rasla   :Wink:  . Nije bilo mučnina, umora, žgaravice i sl.  A opet, test sam napravila dan prije izostanka M (i imala sam blijedu crticu na IntimPlus-u) jer sam jednostavno osjetila. Nadam se da ćete sve vi koje čekate uskoro jednostavno osjetiti da u vama kuca novo srce, bez simptoma i bez mučnina i umora.

----------


## tonili

Evo da i ja prijavim svoje trudničke simptome - zapravo ih ni nisam imala! Napuhnutost i bolne cike sam pripisivala utrogestanu, sad kad pogledam unazad javilo se nešto ubrzo nakon transfera - podrigivanje!
Na početku nisam obraćala pažnju na to, no sada mislim da je to fakat od trudnoće jer evo i sad, podrigujem ko zvijer!!!  :Embarassed:   Mislim, prestrašno, čak i kad ležim toliko ne tiska da moram sjesti i onda se olakšam ko kakva bebica!
Cike su mi velike i bolne i dalje (najugodnije mi je bez grudnjaka), a moram prizbati i još jednu stvar - gospodična mi je fakat ljubičasta i svjetluca se! I to sam primjetila i prije vađenja bete, a i doc mi je potvrdio da je to jedan od stvarnih simptoma.

----------


## rikikiki

> gospodična mi je fakat ljubičasta i svjetluca se! I to sam primjetila i prije vađenja bete, a i doc mi je potvrdio da je to jedan od stvarnih simptoma.


Meni ovaj simptom fakat fascinira  8)  ali nikako ne mogu to prepoznati ... mislim, nemam s čime usporediti jer nikad prije nisam gledala kako "ona" izgleda i koje je nijanse ... pa ne mogu ni sada prepoznati promjenu. Nije ljubičasta nego crveno roza, ali ima malo sjaja, kao neki sjajni sloj preko kože. Ne mogu vjerovati što vam opisujem   :Laughing:

----------


## tonili

Ma i meni je to bilo smiješno, al mi vrag nije dao mira i išla sam pogledat.  Razliku sam odmah skužila jer mi gospodična ima friz samo na brežuljku, ostalo je golo ( ooooo da, ni ja nemrem vjerovat kaj pišem  :Razz:  ) - inače je bila tamno crveno-smećkasta, a tad je fakat promijenila boju u tamno ljubičasto ( velike usmine) - onak, ko da joj je zima!  8) 
I sad mi je takva  :Embarassed:  
Vejrujem da je to ko i svi ostali simptomi, netko ga ima, netko ne. Ak sam išta ovdje naučila, to je sa smo fakat sve različite i da recepta nema ni za što!!!

----------


## Pepita

Ja stalno govorim da "moja" svjetluca, ali nitko oko mene mi ne vjeruje.

Koža na stomaku mi svjetluca i drugačija je.

----------


## SNOOPY

> Da ja malo utješim sve cure koje nemaju simptoma. Ja od prvog do zadnjeg dana trudnoće nisam imala nikakve simptome, osim što sam rasla   . Nije bilo mučnina, umora, žgaravice i sl.  A opet, test sam napravila dan prije izostanka M (i imala sam blijedu crticu na IntimPlus-u) jer sam jednostavno osjetila. Nadam se da ćete sve vi koje čekate uskoro jednostavno osjetiti da u vama kuca novo srce, bez simptoma i bez mučnina i umora.


Potpisujem sve osim "osjećaja da sam trudna". Ja sam dan prije testa (tri dana prije M) bila uvjerena da opet ništa. Da se uvjerim radila sam test odmah ujutro i crtica se toliko jedva vidjela da sam sama sebi rekla - bila sam u pravu. Tek drugi pogled na test pokazao je blaaaaaagu crticu i onda sam blejala u test ko magare! Probudila dragog u 6 ujutro da on to bolje vidi, jer ja još nisam stavila leće, pa je onda on blejao u test ko magare i onda smo znali! Onda je pao još jedan, pa za dva dana još dva testa i svi su pokazali blagu crticu. Ajme sreće!

----------


## nikka

> tonili prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> gospodična mi je fakat ljubičasta i svjetluca se! I to sam primjetila i prije vađenja bete, a i doc mi je potvrdio da je to jedan od stvarnih simptoma.
> 
> 
> Meni ovaj simptom fakat fascinira  8)  ali nikako ne mogu to prepoznati ... mislim, nemam s čime usporediti jer nikad prije nisam gledala kako "ona" izgleda i koje je nijanse ... pa ne mogu ni sada prepoznati promjenu. Nije ljubičasta nego crveno roza, ali ima malo sjaja, kao neki sjajni sloj preko kože. Ne mogu vjerovati što vam opisujem


I mene je to kopkalo, pa sam i ja malo proučila svoju gospodičnu  :Grin:   ali kod mene nema nikakve ljubičaste boje, neko isto kao
kod Rikikiki crveno roza. A kad se ta ljubičasta boja počinje pojavljivati??? Meni je danas 7 dpt...možda je još prerano za bilo kakvu farbicu   :Grin:

----------


## storiatriste

ja sam već ovdje bila rekla da sam uzela malo ogledalo i krenula u promatranje negdje 5.-6.dnT i stvarno sam vidjela ljubičastu boju, al ipak nisam bila sigurna jesam li to umislila, jel to odsjaj od kupaoničkih pločica ili sam postala daltonistica   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

od drugih simptoma jedino podrigivanje i vjetrovi koje ću vjerojatno imati do poroda   :Grin:

----------


## nikka

A je li ljubičasta boja bila onako jedva vidljiva ili dosta? I imaš li je još uvijek  :Grin:

----------


## uporna

> Odmah po pozitivnoj ß provjeravam situaciju obojenosti vanjskog dijela spolovila: potvrđujem da ljubičaste boje i "sedefa" nema.


Tebe ne računam kao reprezentativni uzorak jer ipak nosiš malog Superman-a  :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## Superman

> Superman prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Odmah po pozitivnoj ß provjeravam situaciju obojenosti vanjskog dijela spolovila: potvrđujem da ljubičaste boje i "sedefa" nema.   
> 
> 
> Tebe ne računam kao reprezentativni uzorak jer ipak nosiš malog Superman-a


Ajd dobro!   :Wink:  Curke, ali zaista, pa nemojte se toliko opterećivati "sedefom", izgleda da je u ranoj trudnoći i taj "sigurni znak" stvarno individualan, baš kao i svi drugi simptomi i ne-simptomi.... Znam da ćete me sad mrziti, ali jedini siguran znak je prisutnost hCG-a u serumu ili urinu.

----------


## Dodirko

Da mi je dočekati taj siguran znak....   :Smile:

----------


## storiatriste

> A je li ljubičasta boja bila onako jedva vidljiva ili dosta? I imaš li je još uvijek


Bila je svijetlo ljubičasta, a sad je tamnija   :Embarassed:   , i stvarno, jedini pravi pokazatelj T je ßHcg   :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

> Meni ovaj simptom fakat fascinira  8)  ali nikako ne mogu to prepoznati ... mislim, nemam s čime usporediti jer nikad prije nisam gledala kako "ona" izgleda i koje je nijanse ... pa ne mogu ni sada prepoznati promjenu.


nisam ni ja gledala koje je boje bila prije, pa sam zato pitala mm-a
ako netko zna - to je on   :Grin:  
i on je potvrdio da je ljubičasto-sedefasta   :Smile:

----------


## nikka

Jučer sam zaposlila SM da on baci oko na gđicu, on veli da je ljubičasto sedefasta  :Grin:  s vanjske strane ali kad usmine malo razmakne
sa untarnje strane je roskasta boja koja je jako svijetla   :Laughing: 
  ...e pa sad ti budi pametan  :Grin:

----------


## iva_luca

Moja gospođica nije ni sad baš ljubičasta; al jeste tamnija i svjetluca!!! 
Onak, ko da usne premažete sjajilom! I bez obzira jel vlažna il netom pažljivo izbrisana   :Grin:  .....

Tonili, i ja sam mislila da treniram za svjetsko prvenstvo u podrigivanju!   :Laughing:   Isto je bilo i s vjetrovima. Stanje se blago umirilo ali još uvijek sam "glasnija" od ljubljenog (a to ipak jest neka mjera!).

----------


## nikka

iva_luca ima nade za mene  :Grin:  
i temperatura mi je ujutro 37-37,1 a tokom dana 37,2-37,3, za vrijeme inseminacija mi nije bila viša od 36,8.
ja se ne podrigivam i nemam vjetrova...nego zatvor. 
pijem kavu jako zaslađenu i donat...mogu reći da mi pomaže.
e da i danas mi se javio onaj pritisak kao pred M, nije jako ali osijećam ga :/

----------


## Ginger

nikka, ja sam taj osjećaj kao pred m imala još tjednima nakon pozitivne bete   :Smile:  
a sad pred kraj se opet povremeno javi...

----------


## nikka

Ginger  :Kiss:    danas mi je 9 dpt i mislim da je stvarno prerano za M, ali opreza nikad dosta  :Grin:

----------


## adriana

Ja sam svoje simptome već zaboravila ali... nakon šta samo otkrila da sam trudna skužila sam da 2 tjedna od transfera uopće nisam pila mliko a inače ga pijem toliko da bi mi vrlo isplativo bilo kupit kravu.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

A ja cijelu trudnoću nisam pojela ni jedan kiseli kukumar. A inače ih obožavam.
A htjedoh reći, sjetila sam se jednog simptoma - krvarenje, ali stvarno mizerno (ono koje primjetimo samo mi koje čekamo i analiziramo svaki papir nakon brisanja) par dana prije nego što sam trebala dobit M. Otud valjda i onaj osjećaj, kako se nije nastavilo usudila sam se pomisliti da je implantacijsko i ponadati... I konačno, nisam oplakala nakon nadanja.

----------


## skandy

Dva puta sam bila u ranoj trudnoći,pa evo da i ja ukratko opišem svoje simptome.
Lagano povišena temperatura i osjećaj temperature u očima počeo je negdje krajem prvog tj. poslje  ET. Zatim počinje učestalo mokrenje(mokrenje moguće od utrića).
Osjećaj da ću dobiti M kao i pikanje nekad jednog nekad drugog jajanika pratilo  me od samog početka pa do 10 tj.kada sam i izgubila obje trudnoće.
Jutarnje mučnine i mučnina na hranu od 8 tj.

----------


## Ginger

ja ne znam jesam li već prije napisala, al meni je koža svega par dana nakon ovog uspješnog et-a bila jaaako suha, sve me svrbilo
a nikad prije nisam imala problema sa suhom kožom
tako da mislim da je meni i to bio jedan od najranijih simptoma

----------


## Ladda

U periodu iscekivanja ... apsolutno nista  8) , sve isto kao kad pred svaki ciklus (glavobolja, ziganje jajnika, bubuljice, ispuhane grudi).
Simpotomi koji se pominju, neki od njih, tek poslije pozitivne bete (naduvenost trbuha, gasovi, podrigivanje - bljaks, suva koza, bolne cike itd)

----------


## skandy

...e da,zaboravila sam dodati za napete cike,osjetljive i potamnjene bradavice,uočljivije žile po njima.Pojačana dlakavost opčenito po tjelu.

----------


## tonili

> Pojačana dlakavost opčenito po tjelu.


Apsolutno potpisujem! Meni na nogama u 10 dana izrasle dlaketine ko da sam Jeti!!! Inače nisam nešto posebno dlakava  :Grin:

----------


## skandy

Ja sam inače dlakavija i mislila sam da će se sa trudnoćom to promjeniti kad ono...još gore. :shock: 
Čitala sam negdje da te dlake nije preporučljivo skidat jer se ionako sve vrati u normalu poslje poroda.Neću više off topic  :Embarassed:

----------


## bebica26

cao cekalice i trudnice

ja sam bila na klomifenu,primila pregnyl i imala tri ciljana odnosa

meni je danas 14-ti dan od prvog ciljanog odnosa,
12-ti od primanja pregnyla i drugog ciljanog odnosa,
i 10-ti od treceg ciljanog odnosa.

SIMPTOMI: rano su pocele da me bole grudi ,nisu tvrde ali bole jako i to pogotovo uvece, uvece su mi bradavice (sredina)bele a okolo na ivicama bradavice su  jako tamne , cesce mokrim ali ne abnormalno,non stop sekret cak i sluzav,gadi mi se riba(koju obozavam),bleda sam kao krpa,spavam po 12 sati...e sad nista drugacije nego pms osim onog dela sa ribom i bradavicama.imam i ziganja sve po redu  :Smile:  

ima li iko savet da li da radim test i koji(preko krvi ili urina),treba da NE DOBIJEM u nedelju...pomagajte poludeh

----------


## Superman

*bebica26*, znam da je teško, ali pokušaj se opustiti....a urinarni test na hCG ne savjetujem nikako prije nedjelje! Puno sreće ti želim!   :Smile:

----------


## bebica26

hvala superman....i ja sam skeptik za urinarne testove.....a strah me vaditi krv...od moguceg razocarenje...nekako mi je dolazak vestice blazi....

----------


## nikka

I moj savijet ti je da radiš betu  :Kiss:

----------


## bebica26

hvala nikka ,mozda skupim hrabrosti pa je i uradim ujutro....mada nemam neki osecaj da sam trudna,(hahaha ronija,ne znam ni sta treba da osecam)

----------


## nikka

mene osjećaj nikad ne vara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za + na testu  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

mene danas 6dpt cice bole za izluditi a do danas me boljela donji dio ledja i danas stalo.....to bi trebao biti dobar znak sto ne? ali nije li malo rano za simptome...mozda je to samo reakcija na Utrogestan  :/

----------


## nikka

a da li si primila kakve injekcije nakon transfera, ak nisi onda je to jakooo
dobar znak  :Smile:

----------


## skandy

> mene danas 6dpt cice bole za izluditi a do danas me boljela donji dio ledja i danas stalo.....to bi trebao biti dobar znak sto ne? ali nije li malo rano za simptome...mozda je to samo reakcija na Utrogestan  :/



Nije tikica rano.Tako je bilo i kod mene.Sjećam se tih bolova u donjem djelu leđa.oba dva puta.

----------


## tikica_69

> a da li si primila kakve injekcije nakon transfera, ak nisi onda je to jakooo
> dobar znak


Primila sam 2 Choragona.....kaj od njih???

----------


## tikica_69

> tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mene danas 6dpt cice bole za izluditi a do danas me boljela donji dio ledja i danas stalo.....to bi trebao biti dobar znak sto ne? ali nije li malo rano za simptome...mozda je to samo reakcija na Utrogestan  :/
> 
> 
> 
> Nije tikica rano.Tako je bilo i kod mene.Sjećam se tih bolova u donjem djelu leđa.oba dva puta.


Ajoj....da je bar to, to...
zao mi je zbog tvojih beba   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## skandy

i ja kažem da je barem to, to.Da ti napokon uspije.Držim palčeve za tvoj uspjeh

----------


## bebica26

uradila sam test preko mokrace i negativan je nazalost.imam jake bolove u materici i krstima kao kada dobijem ali jos nicega nema.....

----------


## nikka

bebica26   :Love:   nema predaje...idemo u nove pobjede  :Kiss:

----------


## enya22

Podizem... Evo malo simptoma od jedne friske trudnice: 
nisam skoro nista osjecala sve do 15. dpo, kad sam posumnjala na T (zbog laganog pritiska u cicama) i isla vaditi ß. Od tada me prate blage mucnine cijeli dan, osobito navecer. Osim toga, samo podrigivanje   :Embarassed:  i svaka 2-3 sata moram ici piskiti.   :Grin:  Zelim vam svima sto prije slicne slatke muke!

----------


## laky

> Podizem... Evo malo simptoma od jedne friske trudnice: 
> nisam skoro nista osjecala sve do 15. dpo, kad sam posumnjala na T (zbog laganog pritiska u cicama) i isla vaditi ß. Od tada me prate blage mucnine cijeli dan, osobito navecer. Osim toga, samo podrigivanje   i svaka 2-3 sata moram ici piskiti.   Zelim vam svima sto prije slicne slatke muke!


ti si simptome obila tek kad si saznala da si trudna   :Grin:  .ja nemam bas nikakve simptome i   :Sad:  a do bete još 6 dana  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## laky

> enya22 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Podizem... Evo malo simptoma od jedne friske trudnice: 
> nisam skoro nista osjecala sve do 15. dpo, kad sam posumnjala na T (zbog laganog pritiska u cicama) i isla vaditi ß. Od tada me prate blage mucnine cijeli dan, osobito navecer. Osim toga, samo podrigivanje   i svaka 2-3 sata moram ici piskiti.   Zelim vam svima sto prije slicne slatke muke!
> 
> 
> ti si simptome dobila tek kad si saznala da si trudna   .ja nemam bas nikakve simptome i   a do bete još 6 dana

----------


## pirica

*laky* ja nemam nikakvih simptoma T

----------


## Superman

> ja nemam bas nikakve simptome i   a do bete još 6 dana


A ja u 12. tjednu trudnoće - još uvijek nema nikakvih simptoma.   :Laughing:  
*laky*, be cool!  8)

----------


## mačkulina

simptomi su kao da trebate dobiti menstruaciju ali eto ne dolazi...

napuhnuti ste, nervozni, i to je to

----------


## Sonja29

Nikad ne pratim simptome jer kada sam bila T nisam imala ama baš nikakvih simptoma  a u ostalim postupcima svaki put bilo drugaćije pa ništa.Ovog puta me stomak konstantno boli i tijelo me svrbi neizdrživo a dali će što biti vidjet ćemo.

----------


## laky

jedino me puca apstinencijska kriza   :Grin:   i zato sam grozno nervozna kao PMS je.

----------


## iva_luca

> jedino me puca apstinencijska kriza    i zato sam grozno nervozna kao PMS je.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Da apstinencijska kriza! Nemaš ti pojma draga šta je kriza! Pitaj mene i bebomanku!   :Embarassed:

----------


## laky

> laky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jedino me puca apstinencijska kriza    i zato sam grozno nervozna kao PMS je.
> 
> 
>      Da apstinencijska kriza! Nemaš ti pojma draga šta je kriza! Pitaj mene i bebomanku!


a nadam se da ću osjetiti i to   :Embarassed:  .imam jednu anegdotu ali bas nije za forum   :Embarassed:

----------


## aneumona

Nije me dugo bilo...i dalje sam u ocekivanju, evo vec 4 mjeseca pokusavamo i nista. Na simptome vise ni ne obracam paznju. Muzic je isao ne pretrage, s njim je sve ok i ja sam knacno isla na provjeru jajovoda (hysterosalpingogram) i hvala Bogu sve je ok. Jajovodi su prohodni i sad se samo trebamo moliti da ce uskoro biti nesto. Za sve oni koji se pitaju da li je hysterosalpingogram bolan, odgovor je DA! Ali sve se istrpi kad je razlog bebica! Sretno svima koji su u iscekivanju.

----------


## pirica

8tj T još nikakvih simptoma išla sam tražit i tu famoznu ljubičasto sedefastu boju, ali ništa

----------


## kjb

Pirice ni ja nemam izraženih simptoma, osim da nemam problema zaspat ni u koje doba dana (po noći malo teže).
Što se mučnina tiče mislim da ih nemam, nisam baš skroz super u želucu ali mi nije ni jako zlo - onako sve bez veze.
I nisam baš nešto sjajno raspoložena :/ 
Cure, simptomi su mit, bar u mom slučaju (u 8. tjednu sam).

----------


## pirica

kjb sad mi je malo lakše, već sam počela mislit da s menom nešto nije uredu, ni je nemam mučnina, ali recimo danas mi se desilo da sam bila jako gladna a nisam mogla jest doslovce sam se natjerala pojest juhu, kaže moja mama da je to genetski

----------


## laky

potpisujem sve osim sto mi je simptom da me bradavice bole jako

----------


## pirica

> potpisujem sve osim sto mi je simptom da me bradavice bole jako


ti imaš bar nešto po čemu znaš da si T, ja stvarno ništa  :?

----------


## Vali

*pirice*, baš ništa? Kak ti je inače u ciklusima poslije O? Ima kakve razlike? Ja sam, nažalost, opet u fazi prepipavanja i uspoređivanja.  :?

----------


## pirica

> *pirice*, baš ništa? Kak ti je inače u ciklusima poslije O? Ima kakve razlike? Ja sam, nažalost, opet u fazi prepipavanja i uspoređivanja.  :?


inaće me nakon O bole grudi i bolile su do 6.tj i onda je sve stalo tako da sad baš NIŠTA

----------


## Vali

> Vali prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *pirice*, baš ništa? Kak ti je inače u ciklusima poslije O? Ima kakve razlike? Ja sam, nažalost, opet u fazi prepipavanja i uspoređivanja.  :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inaće me nakon O bole grudi i bolile su do 6.tj i onda je sve stalo tako da sad baš NIŠTA


Još jedno pitanje.   :Embarassed:   Jel bilo menstrualnih grčeva? Kakvog pikanja u jajnicima?

----------


## pirica

> pirica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bilo je i to poprilično jakih pojačali su se nakon ß i zbog njih me dr stavio na mirovanje

----------


## Vali

Hvala!   :Kiss:   Grudi me bole, no to je uvijek tako, a danas sam osjetila dva-tri grčića pa sam već mislila da je sve palo u vodu. Bilo bi mi lakše da samo jedna stvar bude drukčija, ali opet je sve isto.  :/

----------


## laky

> Vali prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *pirice*, baš ništa? Kak ti je inače u ciklusima poslije O? Ima kakve razlike? Ja sam, nažalost, opet u fazi prepipavanja i uspoređivanja.  :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inaće me nakon O bole grudi i bolile su do 6.tj i onda je sve stalo tako da sad baš NIŠTA


i meni je isto a još nije 6 tj.u utorak je.a bolovi kao menstrualni ostaju ali manji intenzitet.dr Radončić mi je objasnio da je nakon ultrića to ok i zbog rasta bete.....sad manje boli ali ponekad zna bas presiječi

----------


## pirica

i još moram dodat a me na dan kad sam vadila betu tako jako bolilo da sam mislila da neću dočekat nalaz bez menge

----------


## Vali

Hvala, cure. Lakše mi je. Danas sam sva potonula kad me zaboljelo na stari poznati način. A niš, idem dalje dan po dan.

----------


## alec

evo još jedne trudnice bez simptoma   :Grin:  . nema mučnina, grudi me ništa ne bole niti su uvećane, apetiti isti kao i prije ( znači jedem malo kao vrabac   :Grin:  ) .... tako da me mama svaki dan zabrinuto pita da li sam ja stvarno trudnica   :Laughing:  .

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ni kod mene simptoma, osim veće pospanosti. Jedno vrijeme gubitak apetita, međutim eto ga, vratio se.  :Laughing:  A grčevi su me dobro šibali jedno vrijeme, mislila sam da ću svaki čas procuriti.

----------


## BubaSanja

Meni je danas 6. dan nakon transfera i probada me između jajnika, dolje cca 5 prstiju od pupka. Probadanje je oštro, kao da peče, traje cca sekundu i pusti, ali javlja se povremeno i nije baš ugodno. Nije kao grčevi pred mengu, oni su kod mene dosta tup bol, ovo je oštro, iako vrlo kratko.

 :/

----------


## Vali

> Meni je danas 6. dan nakon transfera i probada me između jajnika, dolje cca 5 prstiju od pupka. Probadanje je oštro, kao da peče, traje cca sekundu i pusti, ali javlja se povremeno i nije baš ugodno. Nije kao grčevi pred mengu, oni su kod mene dosta tup bol, ovo je oštro, iako vrlo kratko.
> 
>  :/


Dobro mi zvuči. Ja se vodim za onom, čim je nešto novo, to je dobro.

----------


## pirica

> Ni kod mene simptoma, osim veće pospanosti. Jedno vrijeme gubitak apetita, međutim eto ga, vratio se.  A grčevi su me dobro šibali jedno vrijeme, mislila sam da ću svaki čas procuriti.


ustala se jutros u 9:30 pa otišla spavt u 11:00 pa se probudila u 14:10   :Embarassed:  
BubaSanja tako je mene peckalo, ali baš peckalo jedno mjesto iznad lijevog jajnika ja bila uvjerena kako tu malac ali mi bilo bed pitat dr.a i kad mi je radio uzv malo ga je lijevo namjestio

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ustala se jutros u 9:30 pa otišla spavt u 11:00 pa se probudila u 14:10


Ja sam neki dan ustala u 6:15, odradila posao do 8:30, vratila se doma u 9 i natrag u krpe, spavala do 11:30.  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## laky

i ja sam slična.s tim sto stucam ,ponekad podrignem   :Embarassed:  ,vjetrovi.....

----------


## Bebel

> i ja sam slična.s tim sto stucam ,ponekad podrignem   ,vjetrovi.....


laky,
vjerojatno zbog toga to zovu blaženo stanje   :Laughing:

----------


## Bebel

Ponovno podižem jer imamo novih trudnica ( :D  :D  za njih i njihove mrvice) pa ih molim da s nama podjele svoje simptome i ne-simptome.
 :Love:

----------


## laky

pokusaj jedan dan umjesto"stavljanja" ultrića popiti ih,ako osjetis suhoću obar je znak.ja sam to skuzila slučajno jer sam ih morala jednom popiti vanka a ne ubaciti i to sam skuzila

----------


## Bebel

laky   :Love:

----------


## uporna

Bebel, vidim ja da si nestrpljiva da čuješ sve nove simptomiće.
Dakle ovaj put kako nisam bila u postupku nisam niti osluškivala svoje tijelo iz dana u dan. U vrijeme kad sam trebala dobiti M tako me je i frkalo i grudi su bile bolne ali onako malo da malo ne i ispuhane. Dakle nikakvi konkretni simptomi.
Ono kaj sam prvo primjetila je zapuhanost kad idem po stepenicama, probadanje jajnika i sada su grudi osjetljve, bolne na dodir a ako sjedim duže dolje mi je pritisak i paše mi kad se izvalim na leđa. 
E da gledala i dolje i nisam primjetila sedef  8)

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Napokon i ja mogu dati svoj doprinos ovoj temi!:D  :D 





> _____________________________
> 
> 
> Učestalo mokrenje
> Napetost u grudima
> Zatvor


Ovo da - od trenutka kad sam počela uzimati Utriće, 5 dana prije transfera. Bila sam trudna dok su moji embriji još tulumarili u labu. 8) 





> Promjene u tenu


Da. Nikad nije bio bolji.:? Obično mi u pms-u izbije poneki prištić. Sada ništa.




> Umor


Da, ali samo nakon injekcija. Poslije svakog Choragona bila sam potpuno smoždena sljedeća tri dana. Kasnije se nastavilo. Od početka trudnoće jako puno spavam. Blistav ten + izglađeni podočnjaci = sad mi je jasno zašto trudnoću zovu blaženim stanjem.   :Wink:  




> Nervoza


Ne toliko nervoza, koliko promjene raspoloženja. Od potpune uvjerenosti u uspjeh, do preosjetljivosti, nestrpljivosti, uzbuđenja, tjeskobe, osjećaja beznadnosti i natrag do nirvane koju ništa ne može narušiti - bilo je svega tih dana. Valjda je i to za ljude dok uz toliku hormonsku buru čekaš vijest koja će ti promijeniti život.




> Izostanak menstruacije /grčevi / bolovi u leđima/ glavobolje


Da.
Da. U početku im nisam pripisivala nikakvo značenje, ali sad mislim da su ga ipak imali. Inače nikad nemam grčeve prije menstruacije, nego samo 1. dc, a sad sam ih osjetila u dane kad bih imala m i povremeno su bili toliko jaki da su me jedne noći čak i probudili. 
Bolove u leđima također nikad nemam, sad sam ih imala samo kao posljedicu nepravilnog držanja (zbog bolova i natečenosti uslijed blage hs nekoliko se dana nisam mogla ispraviti). 
Glavobolja - 0 bodova, ako ne računam utjecaj Choragona - nakon njega me boljelo doslovno sve, ali je, srećom, brzo prošlo.




> Žgaravica
> Pojačano osjetilo mirisa i okusa
> Mučnina/ povraćanje
> Pojačan iscjedak


Ovo se pojavilo dobra dva tjedna nakon pozitivne bete, uz napomenu da me žgaravica mučila samo jedan dan i prestala.





> Lagano krvarenje 
> Vrtoglavica/ nesvjestica
> Gubitak težine


Ovo nisam imala, a nemam ni sad.


Rezime: Kao ivf trudnica većinu svojih ranih "simptoma" pripisujem lijekovima. Da sam kojim slučajem ostala trudna prirodno, vjerujem da do testa ne bi bilo nikakvih simptoma ili barem ne toliko upečatljivih da bih ih sa sigurnošću mogla smatrati povezanima s trudnoćom. Jedino su mi ti grčevi 8. dpt. sumnjivi tj. mislim da su imali veze s implantacijom.

----------


## sretna35

* GLAD* dok još nisam znala rezultate ovog postupka primjetila sam da toliko ogladnim da mi ruke počinju drhtati, a jednom sam u restoranu čekajući da mi donesu jelo skoro ćopila nešto susjedima sa stola

*GRUDI* prije bih rekla da su nabrekle i postale teške, a onda su me počele i svrbiti

*POJAČANO OSJETILO MIRISA I OKUSA* ovo da jako, kava mi ima toliko intenzivan okus da je gotovo uopće ne pijem, jako mi smeta miris duhana i sredstava za čišćenje, i inače, sve mirise puno intenzivnije osjećam

*UČESTALO MOKRENJE* da nažalost to je jako ometajuće naročito kod spavanja, očito je neki poseban pritisak na mjehur dok sam ispružena na krevetu

*UMOR* o da, da, ali to liječim pojačanim spavanjem, ponekad zaspem čitajući potpuno nesvjesna da sam izgubila svijest, poanta je samo biti u ležećem položaju

*RASPOLOŽENJE* prekrasno kao da me netko nakljukao sedativima, uvijek dobro raspoložena

*GLAVOBOLJA* što je to uopće?

želim vam čim prije vlastiti set simptoma svima

 :Kiss:

----------


## melina...

s obzirom da sam danas uradila betu i saznala da sam trudna evo da vam kazem svoje prve simptome. inace, ovo je bila moja druga inseminacije koja je, eto hvala Bogu, sad i uspjela!!!
inace me bole sike pred menzis, sad me ne bole nikako, imala sam neki bijeli, kremasti iscjedak i to mi je bio prvi znak jer to nisam imala nikada prije pred mecu. jedino sto me je boljelo i sto me trenutno bolucka ili bolje reci zateze, a to su ledja...eto to je jedino sto mi je slutilo na trudnocu. nista posebno mi se ne jede, nemam mucnine ni vrtoglavice kao niti neke od ostalih simptoma koji su karakteristicni za pocetak trudnoce.
zelim vam svima da sto prije i vi ugledate te carobne dvije crtice i da osjetite srecu kao sto ja danas osjecam  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

melina, čestitiam :D   :Love:

----------


## marinci

MELINA  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  cestitam

----------


## melina...

ivica_k i marinci HVALA VAM  od sveg srca! da mi i vas dvije i ostale cure sto prije zabebite i budete najsretnije i najljepse debeljuce, heheheh...volim vas sve i sa vama sam...

----------


## Denny

*Melina* čestitam i sretno!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## sbonetic

*Melina* čestitam!  :Kiss:  [/b]

----------


## mamaineven

Ne znam baš koliko bi mogla otkriti trudnoću po simptomima, budući da sam kad sam ostala trudna s Emom tjedan dana nosila uloške, uvjerena da ću dobiti  :Laughing:  
Jedino kad sad o tom razmišljam, vidjele su mi se tamne žile po grudima, ono baš jako!
Sretno svima!

----------


## mamaineven

Melina čestitam od srca!

----------


## Maxime

Ja sam tocno tri dana nakon transfera znala da sam trudna. U dvije trudnoce sam osjecala strasnu bol negdje oko jajnika/maternice koja se povremeno ali zestoko javljala nekih 2 sata - sada se te 'boli' rado sjecam i uvijek mi se pri sjecanju na licu pojavi veliki osmjeh   :Heart:

----------


## tinaka

Imam pitanje za cure koje su ostale trudne.Danas mi je 13DPT.

Kada su vam prestali bolovi u jajnicima i donjem dijelu trbuha?! Ja se tako bojim tih bolova i samo se osluškujem i očekujem da će prestati, al sve je gore, pogotovo nakon nekih većih aktivnosti (recimo, hodanje po stepenicama  :Grin:   ).

----------


## Ginger

prestali su tjednima, tjednima i tjednima poslije
ne brini, sve je to normalno

----------


## tinaka

Hvala, Ginger.  :Kiss:  
Jel si ti mirovala ili bila ne nekom posebnom režimu zbog toga?!

----------


## Ginger

> Hvala, Ginger.  
> Jel si ti mirovala ili bila ne nekom posebnom režimu zbog toga?!


bila na strogom mirovanju jer sam prokvrvarila kojih tjedan dana nakon bete - zbog hematoma
ali to nije imalo veze s bolovima, oni su počeli odmah
dakle da nije bilo hematoma - ne bih mirovala zbog bolova u trbuhu i jajnicima
mislim, nemoj ići štihat vrt i to...

----------


## capka

ja čitam i čitam simptome kojih nemam,a onda se samo vraćam na *shanti i mamaineven* i najveća mi je utjeha ovo da žile na grudima postanu tamne.ja se prije tri dana proučavala pred ogledalom i uistinu se zabrinula kao da mi je koža postala prozirna vidim žile i na grudima i na trbuhu,to malo izgleda :shock: ..pa javim vam u petak ima li što u tome  :Wink:

----------


## amyx

Pa *capka* draga,šaljem ti puuuuuuuuuuuuno *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* da ima nešto i u tim žilama   :Kiss:

----------


## Strike

Evo,ovo su bili moji simptomi trudnoće nakon ET 5.dan:

  -3.,4.,i 5.dan od et 5 minutna jaka bol u jajniku,ko da me neko nožem   zarezao i to uvijek kasno noću dok bi spavala
 - nesanica negdje od 7.,8. dana na dalje od et
 - jaka žgaravica,nesanica
 - glad(noću bi zaželjela  spageti bolognese,i to bi se svaku večer  događalo)

----------


## tinaka

> bila na strogom mirovanju jer sam prokvrvarila kojih tjedan dana nakon bete - zbog hematoma
> ali to nije imalo veze s bolovima, oni su počeli odmah
> dakle da nije bilo hematoma - ne bih mirovala zbog bolova u trbuhu i jajnicima
> mislim, nemoj ići štihat vrt i to...


Hvala na savjetima!   :Smile:

----------


## nataša

PODIŽEM  :Smile:

----------


## vinalina

Bok cure. Ja danas brojim 9 dpt i jučer mi bila šogorica. Rekla ona meni ovak: Ako ti se oči zamute znala buš da si trudna!

HALLO trudnice, nisam pročitala tak šta u simptomima, upomoć, jel to istina ili ona samo baljezga??

----------


## Ordep

mislim da ne postoje sipmtomi trudnoće, to je sve individualno i ne bi se trebalo zamarati s tim, ali sve se mi zamaramo s tim i pokušavamo skužiti neki trudnički simptom, neke imaju sve simptome, neke nijedan, osim kad drob počme rast pa po tome znaju  :Laughing:  , tako da opusti se , bar pokušaj ne misliti o tome, i sama sam znala umisliti simptome od velike želje da su tu, pa mi se povračalo, spavalo puno, i sl. beta je jedini pravi pokazatelj

----------


## nataša

> Bok cure. Ja danas brojim 9 dpt i jučer mi bila šogorica. Rekla ona meni ovak: Ako ti se oči zamute znala buš da si trudna!
> 
> HALLO trudnice, nisam pročitala tak šta u simptomima, upomoć, jel to istina ili ona samo baljezga??


Kako zamute?! ne kontam :?

----------


## vinalina

Niti ja, zato i pitam one koje su bile trudne, ja nažalost nisam, pa ti neznam reći, možda, velim baljezga gluposti, jer to stvarno nisam NIGDJE pročitala, mislim, taj simptom rane trudnoće, ali ko zna možda je ona gledala nešto  na što nitko drugi nije obraćao pažnju, ali opet... :?  :?

----------


## rijecanka77

Danas je 28 dpt...
Tek jučer su počele prve jutarnje mučnine, znaju potrajati na mahove cijeli dan....vidim da mi pomaže kad jedem više malih obroka jer ako sam gladna, baš mi bude loše.  Zapravo, istodobno sam i gladna i gadi mi se hrana. Najgore mi je što se svaku noć dižem na wc i kad ispraznim mjehur, osjećam neopisivu glad...
Inače sam dosta pospana i umorna te imam laganu glavobolju konstantno.  Više je to zapravo neka vrsta napetosti u glavi, a možda je i od ovog ludog promjenjivog vremena.
I da nervozna sam dosta, malo me ljudi u zadnje vrijeme živciraju, nema posebnog razloga, više mi odgovara samoća.   :?  Možda je to i zato što moram mirovati zbog hiperstimulacije pa vrlo rijetko izlazim.  Hormoni rade svoje, definitivno.

Što se tiče simptoma trudnoće nakon ET do vađenja beta, pa nisam apsolutno ništa osjećala.  Jedino umor i možda nabujale grudi, ali to je sve ionako od utrića.

----------


## Mrva

cure, popila sam kroz 3 dana(ne za redom) par pića.
npr amaro, 2 čaše vina,dok nisam znala da sam trudna .
oko dana očekovane M.
sada ze grizem da sam naštetila bebi ...
pliz help

----------


## dani39

draga mrva,ne brini,bit će sve ok,tih par pića ne može naštetiti maloj mrvici.
za tebe i malu mrvicu   :Kiss:  i   :Love:

----------


## Mrva

> draga mrva,ne brini,bit će sve ok,tih par pića ne može naštetiti maloj mrvici.
> za tebe i malu mrvicu   i


hvala  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

Za cure koje kao i ja čitaju i čitaju i čitaju ove simptome. Dakle,ovo mi je bio 6-i transfer i uvijek sam mislila kako ću osjetiti i znati da sam trudna i da nekakvih simptoma mora biti.
E pa meni su simptomi nakon ovog 6.tog puta bili isti kao i svi prijašnji neuspješni tj malo me znalo zaboliti kao da ću dobiti, (.)(.) jedva malo bolne na jači dodir i to je to. Nikakva ljubičasta boja ni probadanja maternice ni spavanja ni vjetrovi ni bolovi u leđima,apsolutno ništa i eto,znam da nismo sve iste, ali beta ipak može biti pozitivna i kad smo u srcu sigurne(kako sam ja to MM govorila ) da nije uspjelo.

----------


## IRENA456

hvala ti andrejaaa to je ono šta mi je u ovom trenutku trebalo
prije 3 dana me bolilo kao da ću dobit svaki tren a evo već2 dana ništa ali baš ništa,ni stomak ni leđa ni (.)(.)
s nestrpljenjem sam čekala današnji dan a onda nakon šta sam noć prespavala kao beba(tek sam se probudila)nemam volju otić vadit ß :?

----------


## kika1208

kaj curke! evo imala sam prvi IVF proslu subotu u postojni. jeli netko imao IVF u postojni? kada se osjete prvi simptomi jer sam sva nestpljiva...nadam se da ce uspjeti    :Smile:

----------


## Ameli

kika1208 prvo da ti zaželim dobrodošlicu i da ti ovaj prvi ivf bude i zadnji.
nisam bila u postojni ali vjerujem da će ti se javiti cure koje su bile, a što se tiče simptoma mislim da je to individualno neke nemaju nikakve simptome pa su trudne a neke proučavaju svaku promjenu na svom tjelu pa nisu trudne. preporučam ti da se opustiš i četrnaesti dan nakon transfera izvadiš betu koja će ti sigurno pokazati dali si trudna ili nisi a ja ti naravno želim od   :Heart:  da jesi, sretno!

----------


## kika1208

hvala na podrsci! i ja se nadam da necu imati vise ivf ali nikada se ne zna..moram biti optimisticna

----------


## bublica3

draga kika, ovo šta ti slijedi je najteži period. Čekanje. Ja sam bila izluđena osluškivanjem svog tijela. 

A ma kraju neke žene imaju simptome jako rano i jednostavno znaju da su trudne, a neke nemaju nikakve jako dugo vremena. Probaj se opustit i što manje mislit, probaj.

Sretno

----------


## kika1208

znam cekanje ubija. i doktor mi je rekao da ne mislim i da se opustim. i ja cu tako do slijedeceg petka. samo sto imam vec sada slicne simptome mengi pa me strah da nista od toga...

----------


## kika1208

hi curke! danas mi je 8 dan od ET i radila sam test i negativann je. test sam radila jer me boli u krizima i nesto u donjem dijelu trbuha kao da cu dobiti mengu. Neznam jeli  sam prerano radila test i da li je netko imamo takve simptom pa je ipak beta bila dobra? Tek slijedeci petak moram vaditi betu. Imala sam ujutro osjecaj kao da imam tamno zuti iscjedak. cure utjesite me...

----------


## ksena28

kika, definitivno si prerano radila test. ja bih se na tvom mjestu maksimalno skulirala i mirovala do prave bete!

----------


## maja8

> hi curke! danas mi je 8 dan od ET i radila sam test i negativann je. test sam radila jer me boli u krizima i nesto u donjem dijelu trbuha kao da cu dobiti mengu. Neznam jeli  sam prerano radila test i da li je netko imamo takve simptom pa je ipak beta bila dobra? Tek slijedeci petak moram vaditi betu. Imala sam ujutro osjecaj kao da imam tamno zuti iscjedak. cure utjesite me...


test je definitivno prerano urađen a što se tiče boli kao pred mengu mislim da su je skoro sve cure imale a i ja također.  i što se tiče simptoma nisam ih baš ni imala misli  da je jedini pravi pokazatelj beta.

----------


## kika1208

hej cure! a jeli netko od vas imao kao tamno zuti icjedak i neke smede grudice? moze li mi netko objasniti sto je to FTE CITO?

----------


## kika1208

curke!! da li je netko imao smedi iscjedak nakon embriotransfera  i ipak bio trudan ? ako je tko imao takvo iskustvo neka pise....

----------


## ksena28

koji ti je dan od ET-a? FET CITO ili FTE CITO? FET ti je frozen embryo transfer - transfer smrznutog embrija

----------


## pčelica2009

Više u nikakve iscjedke ne vjerujem.Vjerujem samo u ß.

----------


## bublica3

kika prerano za test. 


~~~  :Smile:

----------


## kika1208

nisam ni docekala betu , danas sam prokrvarila...
rekao mi je doktor da slijedecu IVF trebam cekati 3-4 mjeseca
jeli takvo praksa i u RH?
sto izmedu 2 umjetne? da li je nekome uspjelo prirodnim putem nakon umjetne?

Hvala  :Sad:  

____________________________________
ja (74)-ok
MM (70) -ok
1IVF Postojna -nisam docekala betu

----------


## pčelica2009

Je,takva je praksa,pogotovo ako si privatno-onda bi te ugurali i za dva mjeseca da mogu.U državnim je gužvara pa se dugo čeka,a čuda su moguća i ako je ovo što vidim u tvom potpisu to,onda znači zašto ne bi mogla.  :Wink:  Sretno!

----------


## andream

> sto izmedu 2 umjetne? da li je nekome uspjelo prirodnim putem nakon umjetne?


Između dva stimulirana možeš raditi i prirodnjake, odnosno IVF bez stimulacije. Meni je dr rekao da se znaju dogoditi i prirodne trudnoće u ciklusu nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog postupka, pa pokušajte i s tim. Sretno!

----------


## kika1208

drage cure! da li ima netko da mu je uspjela IVF bez stimulacije tj. na prirodne jajne stanice? hvala

----------


## vinalina

Što se tiče najranijih simtoma, kakva je sluz nakon ovulacije u slučaju trudnoće???

Da li se nastavlja onako kao za vrijeme ovulacije? Rastezljiva i prozirna ili biva nekakvom drugačijom?
Neznam jesam li dobro pitala, ali još jednom, da li se može po sluzi zaključiti da si trudna?

----------


## vinalina

> drage cure! da li ima netko da mu je uspjela IVF bez stimulacije tj. na prirodne jajne stanice? hvala


Ima, pogledaj na odbrojavanju. Ali su rijeđe. Pokušaj je vrijedan truda. Ja sam bila na desetak prirodnih IVF, ali nažalost nisam te sreće.

----------


## vinalina

Da malo pobrišemo prašinu s ove teme.
10 dpt sam vadila betu i bila je 84, danas mi je 12 dpt. 

SIMPTOMI: ništa, ništa i ništa!

Poslije et cice su mi bile velike i bolne, nakon 3 dana se ispuhale. nije bilo implatacijske boli, bilo je samo menstrualna bol 10 dpt. I to jaka da sam u redu čekala i pitala se kaj tu uopće radim. Trajala je 10 - ak minuta. Poslije ništa. Od et do bete nisam ama baš ništa osjećala, isto kao i sva ostala čekanja bete!

----------


## vinalina

I da, promatrala sam čak i jel mi je ljubičasto sedefasta, ali nisam znala kakva je bila prije (žalosno) pa nisam mogla niti po tome naslutiti.

----------


## kinki

Šta se može beta vadit 10 dana nakon ET????   Nije prerano-mislim zbog štoperice, kolko treba da se ona očisti iz organizma?  Uffff meni je danas 8. dan od ET, simptomi nula bodova.  POLUDIT ĆU!!!!

----------


## paid

imam jedno dijete, ali u prvoj trudnoći nisam vodila računa o najranijim znakovima trudnoće. 
sada sumnjam na trudnoću, a zanima me ovaj simptom: nadutost i osjećaj kao da ću procuriti sigurno svaki čas.nesanica iako sam velika spavalica

----------


## sandra23

Nadutost je i meni bila,metalni okus u ustima(par dana prije nego sam trebala dobiti m) koji je nestao 3-4dana nakon što sam trebala dobiti M.Prsa su sva 3 puta otekla i boljela tek kad sam već znala da sam trudna.Od ostalih simptoma pospanost i osjećaj da ću svaki čas procuriti.

----------


## krojachica

paid, meni je nesanica prilično siguran znak da ću dobiti mengu.
obavezno koji dan prije nego dobijem ne spavam, nekad i cijelu noć,
a inače sam isto veeeliki medo pospanko. s druge strane velika pospanost
mi je bio prvi simptom trudnoće, samo što je sada projeće pa neznaš jel to 
proljetni umor...
nadutost sam imala ali je opet znam često imati i pred mengu

----------


## krojachica

E da da onda napišem i ostale jako rane znakove osim
umora:
jako žuti iscjedak - specifičan i javio se samo kad sam bila trudna
negdje u danima blizu očekivane menge
i neznam da li spada ovdje ali tada sam imala jako kvalitetnu i obilnu
ovulatornu sluz koja je doslovce curila pa sam točno znala dan ovulacije
(neznam da li inače ovuliram svaki mjesec, nikad radila uzv po tom pitanju,ali
takvu sluz imam samo ponekad)

----------


## crvenkapica77

danas  4dpt  mene bole.  ma rasturaju grudi.  to mi se ne sviđa....jer  sam   poslije  svake inseminacije  imala  te simptome i   beta bila 0 ....znaci bio samo pms......a  za   8 dana bi po pravilu  trebala  biti menga....mada  su mene pocele  grudi boliti  cim sam si pocela  davati inekcije,    od  1dc
 ali  sad me jace bole  i bradavice jako osjetljive......

----------


## frka

crvenkapice, bole od utrogestana u 99% slucajeva. to nema nikakve veze s uspjehom ili neuspjehom.
nastoj ne pratiti simptome (mada znam da je to ekvivalentno izjavi "nastoj ne disati" :Grin: ).

----------


## klara

Tražila sam u vezi one ljubičasto-sedefaste boje vaginalnih usana, piše da to može biti simptom trudnoće ali samo kod nekih trudnica. Evo:

Answer
The bluish-black to bluish-purple color can be a sign of pregnancy. It is called Chadwick's Sign. It is caused by increased blood flow to the cervix/uterus.
Answer
Inner vaginal lips can turn blue during pregnancy but this doesn't happen to every pregnant woman. 


Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_color...#ixzz16xZc3Nnd

----------


## sildad

Ajde hvala bogu, ja sa već pitala zašto toga kod mene nije bilo.

----------


## zlatta

bole me jajnici, oba, maternica i prepone... da li se to nekome događalo... da li je rezultat bila T ili ...
jer ostalo ništa... sve osluškujem ali ništa...

----------


## Bab

Ja sam sva tri puta kad je bila biokemijska tamo negdje oko 10 dnt osjetila tu neku bol/nelagodu u preponama i žiganje u jajnicima. E sad, dal je to bio simptom ili ne - ne znam. Ali mogao bi biti...rekla mi je moja kuma da su nju u obje trudnoće bolile prepone.

Držim fige da je to TO" !!!

----------


## koksy

Kod mene mucnine vec 8 dana nakon zaceca. Prvo bi pocelo jakom vrtoglavicom od koje mi je bilo mucno. Zgaravica me muci vec tjedan dana, sad sam 7 tj. trudna. Spavala bi, da mogu, 24 sata dnevno, konstantno sam umorna. I gladna  :Grin: 
Sise me bole brutalno jako, ponekad imam osjecaj da ce mi otpast koliku tezinu u njima osjecam.
Probadalo me u jajnicima i maternici kad sam bila u 3. tj. Osjecaj da cu dobit mengu jos uvijek povremeno imam.

Ovo mi je cetvrta trudnoca i sve ove simptome sam imala i u prve tri samo ne tako rano.

----------


## mirna26

ja povraćam cijelu večer..kako vam se to čini za prve simptome?8dnt

----------


## mirna26

užasno mi je...imam lavor u rukama i čekam..ja zaista rijetko povracam...ali ovo je nešto strašno..jedva sam ovo napisala..u pauzi za bljuvanje.bok cure idem na lavor

----------


## mirna26

je li i to od utrića? vrag ih odnio ako je

----------


## koksy

> ja povraćam cijelu večer..kako vam se to čini za prve simptome?8dnt


Mozda je samo viroza koja hara ovih dana...
Al drzim fige da je ipak simptom!

----------


## mirna26

dobro jutar svima....bollje mi je ali mučninu konstantno osjećam...pomisao na hranu mi diže želudac...nije virozica jer vanka nisam izlazila, nemam visoku temp i nemam probavnih smetnji..dobro sam se izbljuvala i za sada je ok dok ne dođe večer jer mi je uvijek pred večer lošije i to od 5dnt...moram nešto pojest jer ću smršavit ko niko :Sad: 
ne želim se veseliti da je T jer su za sve možda krivi utrići... :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

ja još nisam čula da netko od utrića povraća konstantno!? MOram priznati da sam čula za nuspojave ali ne i povraćanje, tko zna od čega je, može stvarno biti viroza može trudnoća, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da u miru dočekaš svoju betu.

----------


## mirna26

konstantno samo sinoć.tokom dana mi je bilo ok.ujutro se još osjećam relativno svježe ali kako dan uzmiće tako meni biva sve gore...ja se relativno dobro osjećam ali ne mogu više kuhati koliko mi se gadi hrana.a ja jako volim kuhati i volim papati.evo jedva sam pojela .ja jedem hranu a ona jede mene,kak se veli.jedem i slane krekere,samo da želudac nije prazan jer mi bude još gore.
hvala na lijepim željama i ja iskreno želim u miru dočekati betu.sva sreća da nije ujutro mučnina ako već mora biti,tako da mogu biti kolko tolko sposobna na poslu.inače sam od puno trudnica čula da te "jutarnje mučnine" i nisu baš često jutarnje,nego baš večernje.hehe

----------


## basina

> konstantno samo sinoć.tokom dana mi je bilo ok.ujutro se još osjećam relativno svježe ali kako dan uzmiće tako meni biva sve gore...ja se relativno dobro osjećam ali ne mogu više kuhati koliko mi se gadi hrana.a ja jako volim kuhati i volim papati.evo jedva sam pojela .ja jedem hranu a ona jede mene,kak se veli.jedem i slane krekere,samo da želudac nije prazan jer mi bude još gore.
> hvala na lijepim željama i ja iskreno želim u miru dočekati betu.sva sreća da nije ujutro mučnina ako već mora biti,tako da mogu biti kolko tolko sposobna na poslu.inače sam od puno trudnica čula da te "jutarnje mučnine" i nisu baš često jutarnje,nego baš večernje.hehe


po mučnini koja se pojavila 8dpt blastice znala sam da sam trudna. mučnina je i meni bila puno izraženija navečer. tako je trajalo cijeli prvi trimestar. 9 dpt radila test koji je bio pozitivan, 13 dpt beta 390. ja mislim da si trudna. držim palčeve!

----------


## mirna26

hm...to sam i ja pomislila ali fakat se ne bi čudila da dočekam betu=0 :Sad:

----------


## basina

meni je stimulacija isto izazivala gađenje ali ne na hranu već mi se gadila kava koju pijem isključivo ujutro. onda sam osjetila po prvi put mučninu navečer nevezano za hranu. od tad se pogoršavalo svakim danom i na hranu, najviše u večernjim satima. kasnije i po danu dok nisam ušla u drugi trimestar.

----------


## basina

> hm...to sam i ja pomislila ali fakat se ne bi čudila da dočekam betu=0


 popiški test ali obavezno ujutro. meni miriše na trudnoću.

----------


## mirna26

meni se te mučnine čine baš uranjeno pogotovo jer su mi vraćene 8st.ja sam 5dnt osjetila užasno grčenje koje je trajalo po noći i od tada samo mučnine i ništa drugo.menga mitreba biti u utorak(07.12.) i ako do tada ne bude ništa ja ću pričekati i do petka za betu jer me strah testa...prvi ivf me bio jako izbedirao kad je ispao negativan.

----------


## mirna26

do menge ili do bete ću sve pripisivati utrićima jer tako vjerojatno i jest.

----------


## mirna26

ja sam popodne pomislila...to je sve od utrića..ali mi odgovorite realno..zar utrići mogu djelovati tako da kaj god stavite u usta želite najradije povraćati?što god stavim u usta doslovce moram stati jer me tjera na povraćanje?????? :Shock: da li je nekome utrić djelovao na takav način..please help

----------


## linalena

joj mišek kak se mučiš, nije dovoljno samo to isčekivanje sada još i te nonstop mučnine. I da najbolje je za sada vjerovati da su od utrića ili zakšnjela reakcija na neki hormon???

Da li uzimaš još koji lijek, možda ti , ako uzimaš, smeta npr aspirin ili dex ili kaj ja znam

----------


## mirna26

ma nikaj ne uzimam...baš niš...kvragcu i sve

----------


## tiki_a

mirna26, ja ne bih rekla da je od utrića, jer nisam primijetila da je ikome bilo mučno od njih. Utrići naprave vrtoglavicu, od njih ti se spava, ja budem i malo bolje volje, ali mučnine nikako. Nadam se da će ovo tvoje ostati na ovoj temi kao jedan od najranijih simptoma trudnoće  :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

a draga moja tikica......ako budem ponavljala ivfove nadalje...ja ću pošandrcat ali samo zato jer ću morat trpit ove mučnine ako i jesu od utrića :Crying or Very sad: 
mrzim mučnine...
hvala tiki :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## basina

zaista se nadam da nisam u krivu jer ne bih htjela da ispadne da sam podgrijavala bezveze. kažem na temelju svog iskustva. i ja sam imala grčenje maternice, jake bolove i malo krvarenja točno dva dpt blastice što bi bilo jako blizu tvojih 5dpt 8staničnog. nadam se da je tad bila implantacija. ni ja nisam čula da utrogestani izazivaju mučninu. drži se!

----------


## mirna26

čitala sam unazad ovu temu i  par cura spominje da im je bilo muka od utrića, nekoj čak po cijeli dan.hm..niti jedna još nije imala jače mučnine,bar nije rekla.
ma kako bude, samo diskutiramo...nisam se ja toga uhvatila, kao što rekoh, sve ću to pripisati utrićima i lošoj probavi i izdržati.tnx

----------


## zlatta

mirna26, ništa nam se ne javljaš? si radila test?
držim palčeve da si trudna :Yes:

----------


## Pinky

nije  :Sad:  pogledajte malo odbrojavanje i nakon transfera

----------


## mirna26

radila radila...sve je objavljeno na temi "nakon transfera".beta je 0.živo sranje kako ta nula izgleda na papiru.onak očajno.samotnjački.osječala sam se ko jadničak,kao da me žena žali dok mi je nalaz davala.ma mislim se u sebi..ko šiša nulu,treba je ponosno uzet u ruke jer je to ipak moja nula,dolazi od mene.nek ide kvragu ali dolazi od mene.nemre sve biti pozitino non stop, pa ni beta.hehe.mogu vam reći da sam sve snažnija i snažnija i zaboli me koliko puta cu tu hebenu nulu ponoviti dok ne dođem do neke poštene brojke.ko i sve ostalo u životu.poslije kiše dolazi sunce i još je slađi dobitak kad se do njega dolazi mučenički.sad fakat zvučim kao mazohist.valjda se pretvaram u jednog.što ne znači da ne bih itekako voljela da mi je uspjelo iz prve.
Evo cure moje, sada i to znate,ja sam živi dokaz za to,da žene mogu intenzivnije reagirat na utrogestan :izrazite mučnine,povraćanje,metalni okus,odbojnost hrane,od jutra do mraka,ništa nisam mogla jesti,svaki zalogaj sam žvakala mučenički i pazila da mi se ne digne želudac,smrdila mi hrana na 20 metara,smrdili mi parfemi,sapuni,cigaretni dim,sve sve sve.temperatura mi se cijelo vrijeme kretala od nekih 36,5-36,7 a čim bi stavila utriće,skočila bi redovito nakon nekih pola ure na 37,0-37,2.
ne vjerujte  u nikakve simptome.prošli ivf uopće nisam na ovaj ekstreman način reagirala.zašto?ko će ti ga znat.
možda one cure koje su ostale trudne i osjetile su mučninu,uopće nije od bete već od utrića.utrići su zloćesta stvorenja...morate biti jako sumljičave..hehe...eto malo mog iskustva za doprinos zajednice.pusica

----------


## mirna26

ajde kad sam se već raspisala da napišem sve simptome utrogestana:
od 5dnt je krenulo većinom sve( tada sam osjetila izrazito rgčenje u maternici te sam zaključila da je to implantacija,tada su se počeli pojavljivati i svi simptomi)....sada to pripisujem tome da se koncentracija utrića dovoljno povećala u krvi da može izazvati sve ove simptome:
1.pišalo mi se non stop,žurila na wc a ono vrlo malo,ponekad i par kapi (vjerojatno se maternica povećala od utrića i olabavio se mišić na izlazu iz mjehura što me više tjeralo na mokrenje
2. mučnine sam već opiala,uz izraziti osjećaj metalnoga u ustima,bljutavoga.
3.vrtoglavice koje su mi i pojačale mučninu i zato mi vjerojatno olakšalo povraćanje
4.prištići su bili svuuuuuda
5.cike su mi bile ko Eifelov toranj velike, vruće, izražene žile-vene svuda oko cika,užasno osjetljive,mužu sam zabranila prilaz
6.ovog puta nisam bila gladna,dapače hrana mi se gadila,dok prvi ivf sam bila gladna non stop...hm
7.nije bilo ničeg plavog ni sedefastog :Smile: 
8.umor..pospanost....ali u isto vrijeme nisam mogla spavati,rano sam se budila...i zbog utrića i zbog stresa u isčekivanju
9.nervoza,plačljivost..razdražljivost
10.veeeeelika želja za keksom..prisilni orgazmi koje mi je vlastito tijelo priuštilo i to u snu,plus erotski snovi
11.temperatura povišena...gorila sam pola sata nakon stavljanja utrića
12puno sam pila pila i pila---žedna i žedna
13.nadutost,plinovi svuda u svakuda,podrigivanje i užasna žgaravica
14.povremeno pikanje i grčanje i štipanje u maternici nakon stavljanja utrića mi je bilo izraženo prošli ivf,ne ovaj sada


evo to je bilo uistinu tako.....ko bi reko da nisam trudna,ha?hehehe...pozdrav cure

----------


## GIZMOS

A što će bit tek zatrudniš?  :Shock:

----------


## sildad

Mirna hvala na iscrpnom objašnjenu i stvarno me nasmijalo šta si napisala, a ja ću te malo nadopunit dok mi je još sve svježe i nadovezat se na ovo tvoje.
Dakle da počnem, grčenja u maternici i probadanje u jajnicima sam imala u svim stimulacijama nakon ET i svaki put je beta bila 0, u ovom zadnjem sa pozitivnom betom samo menstrualne bolove od 9. dnt i to vrlo jake i izražene.
1. učestalo mokrenje - svaki put i to definitivno prepisujem povećanju progesterona koji dobivamo sa utrogestanima
2. mučnine - nekad da, nekad ne, u ovom zadnjem NE
3. vrtoglavice - nikad
4. prištići uglavnom da, ovaj zadnji put ne, ali mi se ten pogoršavao kasnije nakon 2 tjedna šta sam saznala da sam trudna, pa onda opet bio super
5. grudi me nikad ne bole previše pa ni ovaj zadnji put, vene su uvijek izražene jer imam blijedu put, a bradavice su mi je jedino osjetljive za ovulaciju
6. za prethodne pokušaje ne mogu se sjetit ništa u vezi gladi, ali ovaj put nisam definitivno bila gladna
7. nije bilo ničeg plavog ni sedefastog, gledala sam do 10.tjedna i ama baš ništa
8. umorna sam bila tek nakon pozitivne bete, negdje oko 8,9 tjedna, ali sam se svako jutro jako rano budila i to je bilo totalno neuobičajeno za mene, ali i u prijašnjim postupcima sam osjećala umor, ali se nisam baš tako rano budila


6.

----------


## sildad

da nastavim...
9.nervoza, plačljivost, razdražljivost - to je uvijek pred čekanje bete
10.želja za keksom (heheheh) jako izražena ovaj zadnji put i to sam uzela kao dobar znak
11. temperatura pod utrićima uvijek povišena
12. žeđ normalna kod svih čekanja bete
13. žgaravica mi se javila negdje oko 9 dnt i trajala je do 12 dnt, podrigivanje počelo isto oko 9 dnt, vjetrovi puno, puno kasnije
14. pikanje, grčenje i ostali svi mogući bolovi kao šta rekoh na početku bili prisutni nakon svakog ET, a u ovom sa pozitivnom betom, samo menstualni bolovi

----------


## mirna26

> A što će bit tek zatrudniš?


 
onda ko zainat neće biti ničega..heheheh..ja bih iskreni više željela da nemam niti jedan simptom....

----------


## klara

mirna26 je li moguće da si ti usput preboljela neku trbušnu virozu bez temperature?

----------


## mirna26

ne ne..čim sam prestala sa utrićima,sve se normaliziralo...mučnina je nestala..baš sve je nestalo....ko stara ja sam...viroza bi trajala duže i imala bi proljev..bar ja

----------


## zlatta

zašto je zastoj na ovoj temi? trudnice nove, javljajte nam se

----------


## GIZMOS

Moji simptomi od transfera do 14 tt:

*upala desni*: prije vađenja bete, došlo do pada imuniteta ali tada nisam ni slutila trudnoču
*menstruacijski bolovi:* samo na dan vađenja bete (to se nastavilo i u sljedećim mjesecima na dan kada bi trebala doći M)
*implantacijsko krvarenje*: 0 bodova
*grčenja maternice i sl*: 0 bodova
*mučnine*: 0 (javile se tek u 13 tt i trajale 8 dana, ali moguće je da je od nečeg drugog)
*grudi*: 0 (do 5 tt bile bolne i nadute i onda nestale netragom što je odmah izazvalo paniku, počele bujati u 13 tt)
*mirisi i okusi*: 0 (javili se tek u 13 tt skupa sa mučninama pa je smetalo sve-deterđenti, roba u buticima, ispušni plinovi, vožnja u autu, sve što nije bilo svježi zrak)
*prištići*: napali me u 6 tt, srećom su se brzo povukli
*strah nakon potvrđene trudnoče*: u neograničenim količinama
*nevjerica:* zbog malog tj. gotovo nevidljivog trbuha još i danas mi je teško povjerovati u trudnoču

Moram priznati da me neimanje simptoma često puta dovodilo do ludila i straha od onog što me čeka na ultrazvuku i da sam priželjkivala mučnine iako ni one nisu garancija (imala sam ih u prvoj trudnoči kada je završilo loše). Nisam baš neki šklski primjer, ali možda i moje iskustvo nekome pomogne, nekoga umiri...

----------


## Pinky

meni su jedini simptomi trudnoće, rani, bili podrigivanje, prđenje i oko 9.dpt menstrualni bolovi. ništa više.
imala sam i implantacijsko 9. dpt, kao 6-7 smeđih kapljica razbacanih po gaćicama.

a danas, u 10.tt imam tako malo simptoma da me je strah je li sve ok. iako mi stomak i grudi monstruozno rastu. ne povraćam, nemam mučnina (povremeno samo), spava mi se jako doduše. da, i grudi su mi jako osjetljive.
menstrualne bolove još povremeno imam pa me samo isprepadaju.

----------


## klara

Začepljen nos. Ne bih to ni povezala s trudnoćom da me nije mučilo i u prvoj.

----------


## zlatta

da li vas je boljela maternica?? odn. nije to neka jaka bol, više kao neugoda koja se ponekad pretvara u laganu bol.. ??   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zlatta

nema nitko ništa za napisati ovdje??
nove trudnice javite nam se   :Smile:

----------


## TwistedQ

U prvih 10 dana nisam osjećala ništa posebno šta nisam i u dotadašnjim neuspjelim postupcima.. Možda jedino nekakvo malo intezivnije grčenje koje sam osjetila kasno navečer oko implantacije.. Zajedno sa prvim pozitivnim testićima dok još nisam znala jeli trudnoća ili Choragon počele su lagane mučnine i podrigivanje.. Ja bi definitivno konstantno podrigivanje iza svakog pića i jela proglasila prvim i najspecifičnijim simptomom trudnoće koji sam ja imala..

----------


## TwistedQ

Imala i dalje imam!  :Grin:

----------


## amyx

Kod mene simptomi apsolutno kao pred mengu. Već sam preplakala postupak i čekala M a dočekala betu 308, pa slijedeću 780. Jedina slamčica za koju sam se hvatala su ble česte vrtoglavice tjedan dana nakon transfera...i dalje imam vrtoglavice  :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

tema zamrla??
a baš je zanimljiva i jedna od najradosnijih ovdje...

----------


## crvenkapica77

pisite   trudnice   :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

pa evo i mog priloga ovoj temi  :Smile: 
samo što sam ja bila u blaženom neznanju i naravno bez utjecaja utrogestana
cca 10 dana prije očekivanog ciklusa svakodnevno predmenstrualno rasturanje, šetanje s džemperom oko pasa i trčkaranje u WC svakih 30min.....
30 dana ciklusa (inače su redovni svakih 28 dana) počela osjećati cice (bol se povećavala svakim danom)
32 dana ciklusa pod prisilom M pišam test i dalje u uvjerenju da stvari samo što nisu došle jer se rasturanje križa nastavilo još par dana kao i trčanje na WC, međutim, test je pokazao dugo željeni +

----------


## bibi33

kratko disanje, ostajanje bez daha, podrigivanje, lakši menstrualni bolovi, teška plačljivost i razdražljivost

----------


## Sela

Podizem temicu;ima dosta novih trudnica pa da nam kazu nesto novo :Grin: 
I ja  se osluskujem iako znam da nikakvog smisla nema u tome(bila sam i ja kratko trudna),ali cekanje bete je jedan od najtezih sportova kojima sam se bavila..
pisite... :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

teže je čekanje na uzv-ove nakon bete, sve do iza 12 tjedna, nakon toga se malo opustimo. ali samo malo...

----------


## Mia Lilly

...umor.. danas sam toliko umorna cijeli dan da je to prestrašno.

Pinky, potpuno si u pravu!
I ovaj tjedan nikako da prođe. A jedva čekam subotu i drugi uzv.

----------


## Mojca

Istina, Pinky... ja sam jedva preživjela između 12. i 16. tjedna. Sad čekam uzv u 20. tj. i za sad sam ok..  :Smile:  vidjeti ćemo drugi tjedan.

----------


## Sela

Da,slazem se da je cekanje prvog UZV nakon poz bete i svakog sljedeceg,  posebna kategorija.I zaista se ne moze mjeriti sa cekanjem bete.

----------


## kika222

Ja sam danas 13 dan poslije inseminacije napravila test i negativan je, jel da idem vadit betu ili ne? Jel moguće da je test pokazao krivo pošto imam većinu simptoma koje ste navele... Dajte mi molim Vas neku nadu! Jel netko imao negativan test pa pozitivnu betu poslije??? :Sad:

----------


## sissy75

Beta ti je jedini sigurni pokazatelj a dok si dobila ovaj odgovor vjerovatno si je već vadila. Prija mi je bila preko 6tt a test je bio negativan. 
U mojoj kratkoj trudnoći(11tt) sječam se jedne noći prije nego je menga kasnila da me probudila bol u maternici kao grč ali nešto što ni u najgorem pms nisam osjetila ne po bolnosti nego je jednostavno bilo drugačije i trajalo je minut-dva. Svi ostali simptomi su došli nakon kašnjenja menge a prvi je bio glad ali kao da ču se izvrnit ako hitno nešto ne stavim u usta. Od tad je prošlo 5 god. a ja svaki pms mislim da sam trudna :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ja sam simptoma trudnoće imala jako jako malo na početku - malo žgaravice i mučnine (koja se mogla pripisati utrićima i nervozi od iščekivanja), malo grčeva maternice sličnih menstrualnim bolovima, malo (.)(.) nadute (ali to je moglo biti od utrića). Pravi simptomi su došli oko 8 tt - mučnine žestoke, bradavice ogromne i različite nego inače, glad na mahove neizdrživa, čudne željice (tipa ćufte ili sok od kruške - to mi je zadnja opsesija). Nema pravila i za vrijeme iščekivanja bete je izostanak simptoma najbolji simptom - koliko god paradoksalno zvučalo.

----------


## Vanchriban

Evo i mene a moji simptomi su stvarno rani, danas mi je 17 dan od AIH.
Uglavnom, znojim se ko luda i metabolizam mi je high, što god pojedem sagori u sekundi. Budim se u 5 ujutro ( inače za posao ustajem u 6) naspavana, čila i gladna. Inače pijem vode a sad kad mi je stalno vruće je pijem još više.
To je to zasad  :Smile:

----------


## Lupe

Da se i ja ubacim k vama...
Još nepotvrđeno od doktora ali dva pišnuta testića s *debelim* plusićem i hrpa nekakvih "simptoma".
Simptomi su pod navodnicima budući da tek u utorak idem giniću da mi potvrdi al zadnjih par dana mi stvarno neke nove pojave. Mučnina (za koju sam vas btw htjela pitat jel imate kakve pametne tips n' tricks kako ju odradit...neznam kak bi se izrazila),nadimanje i spuhavanje(ako me kužite), pa stalno neki grčići i ko leptirići po želucu...neke ko "sitne kretnje" po maternici i osjećaj ko da se nekaj događe, umor, u zadnje vrijeme osjetljivije bradavice...

Inaće po mojoj računici danas bi trebalo biti 4+1.Znam da je rano...možda su neki simptomi čak i više psihički al su tu.


Ps: a ja tek sad vidla da je tema na potpomognutoj...

----------


## sistina

> Da se i ja ubacim k vama...
> Još nepotvrđeno od doktora ali dva pišnuta testića s *debelim* plusićem i hrpa nekakvih "simptoma".
> Simptomi su pod navodnicima budući da tek u utorak idem giniću da mi potvrdi al zadnjih par dana mi stvarno neke nove pojave. Mučnina (za koju sam vas btw htjela pitat jel imate kakve pametne tips n' tricks kako ju odradit...neznam kak bi se izrazila),nadimanje i spuhavanje(ako me kužite), pa stalno neki grčići i ko leptirići po želucu...neke ko "sitne kretnje" po maternici i osjećaj ko da se nekaj događe, umor, u zadnje vrijeme osjetljivije bradavice...
> 
> Inaće po mojoj računici danas bi trebalo biti 4+1.Znam da je rano...možda su neki simptomi čak i više psihički al su tu.
> 
> 
> Ps: a ja tek sad vidla da je tema na potpomognutoj...


Ja sam radila po drugi put IVF, a prethodno inseminaciju. 18. 07. mi je urađen embriotranfer ( 2 ) i od od 4.tog dana nakon ET imam povremene probode u bradavicama uz osećaj napumpavanja; cice se nisu uvećale. Nema nikalve simprome tipa mučnine i gađenja, a vrtolglavicu imam ali je pripisujem dugom ležanju, u većem delu dana. Imam propode u oba jajnika i dve noći erotske snove. Javite se sa istim, sličnim simptomima, jer mi je čekanje bete, ako i vama predugačko!

----------


## eva133

Podižem malo temu.
Znam da svi gutamo sve o najranijim simptomima, a ima friških trudnica, pa ih lijepo molim da nam napišu svoja iskustva od transfera do bete.
Zahvaljujem cure unaprijed.

----------


## Mury

Ajde trudnice, jel koja od vas imala jaka probadanja u donjem dijelu trbuha ( kod mene više na desnoj strani), danas 4DNT, ali jako probadanje kao da mi nož zabija, i tako svakih 20-30 minuta,probudilo me u 5 ujutro i do podne stalo. I uvjek probadalo na istom mjestu..uh, hvatam se za slamku, ali sve mi se čini da ću još za viken procuriti  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mislim da sam već nekoliko puta pisala da sam imala užasne bolove od tranfera pa sve do 19 tt. Svaki dan sam mislila da ću procuriti.

----------


## Mury

Mia Lilly, hvala, ulila si mi malo nade  :Smile: , ma da počinju me noge boliti, a to je do sada bio nepogriješivi simptom vještice  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ma ja sam ti imala sve simptome ko da ću dobiti.

----------


## lasta

Draga Mury ja sam 6-ti dan nakon transfera bila na koncertu Gibonnia i dok su svi oko mene skakali ja sam se previjala nekih 10-ak minuta od bolova. Skroz dole kao da mi je netko zabio nož i okrece ga okrece. Skoro smo sa koncerta otisli koliko me bolilo. Kada sam dosla doma bilo je tolko krvi da danas pomislim da se malac i rukama i nogama i zubima prikacio za mene.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~pa neka i kod tebe bude tako neka se bebac ulovi cime stigne :Wink:

----------


## Mury

Oh, *lasta*, točno takva bol, skroz na dnu trbuha,i kao da mi nož zabija, možda se malac/ci ukopavaju  :Smile: 
Hvala cure na podijeljenim iskustvima  :Love:

----------


## malenab

poz cure...da se nadovežem Mury, i ja imam takav osjećaj...ali i skoro sve što ste napisale ,mogu se u njima pronaći...3 AIH  bio 25. i 10. idem vadiri betu...11.dan nakon inseminacije napravila test i bio je negativan...jučer su me jako počele grudi boljeti,do tada ništa..i iskočile mi žile na njima...jako peckanje u području jajnika i još mi je desni jako naotečen...od 5-9 dana poslije inseminacije nisam mogla do kraja u hodu ispružiti noge od zatezanja jajnika..nemam vrtoglavice niti mi se povraća niti imam kakvu želju za hranom...samo mi se jako spava...al to sve može biti od utrića..jedva čekam 10.pa da vidim na čemu sam...

----------


## malenab

> poz cure...da se nadovežem Mury, i ja imam takav osjećaj...ali i skoro sve što ste napisale ,mogu se u njima pronaći...3 AIH  bio 25. i 10. idem vadiri betu...11.dan nakon inseminacije napravila test i bio je negativan...jučer su me jako počele grudi boljeti,do tada ništa..i iskočile mi žile na njima...jako peckanje u području jajnika i još mi je desni jako naotečen...od 5-9 dana poslije inseminacije nisam mogla do kraja u hodu ispružiti noge od zatezanja jajnika..nemam vrtoglavice niti mi se povraća niti imam kakvu želju za hranom...samo mi se jako spava...al to sve može biti od utrića..jedva čekam 10.pa da vidim na čemu sam...


da se nadovežem......ništa od simptoma....nismo trudni  :Sad:

----------


## Marie81

Pozdrav svima, 

Evo ukratko da se predstavim. Inače, pratim rodin forum već cca 2,5 godine, koliko smo ja i suprug u pokušajima potpomognute oplodnje. 
Međutim, tek sam se sinoć registrirala, a to sam sama sebi obečala da sam obvezna napraviti barem nakon pozitivne bete, dakle podjeliti iskustva s onima koji to trebaju jer je ovaj forum i meni bio izvor vrijednih informacija. 
Pa da ne duljim, želim Vam prenjeti svoje simptome koji se nadam da su objektivni, bar donekle: :Smile: 
06.10. mi je bio 1dc, 14. dc (19.10.)je bila punkcija, a 21.10. su mi vraćena 3 dvodnevna embrija. 13. dnt u popodnevnim satima kućni test iz urina pokazao dvije crtice :Laughing: 
Beta 14.ti dnt dvodnevnih embrija iznosi 211,04, a 18.ti dnt 1238,79 :Very Happy: , sad sam u išćekivanju prvog uzv-a...
Od transfera koji je bio 21.10. pa do 30.10. nisam osjetila apsolutno ništa, osim što sam se nakon druge inekcije bhcg-a (prema protokolu) tj od 4dnt počela napuhavati. Trbuh mi se znatno povečao od pupka na gore, te je bilo malo otežano disanje. Ali, nikakvih drugih znakova HS- a nisam imala, mokrila uredno. Pila sam puno tekućine i odmarala. Ali, za razliku od prijašnjeg neuspješnog postupka trbuh mi se nije smanjio. Doduše varira, ujutro bude manji, u večernjim satima se poveća.
Za razliku od prijašnjih neuspješnih postupaka, temperatura mi cijelo vrijeme nije padala ispod 37,1. Najčešće je 37,2-37,3. Jednom, kad sam mjerila neposredno nakon tuširanja hladnijom vodom bila je 37. Međutim, mjerila sam je nakon 15-ak minuta pa je opet bila 37,1. Tako pretpostavljam da je "pala" od tuširanja.
Znači osim napuhnutosti koja je krenila nakon inekcije bhcg-a (5dnt) i temperature ja do 9dnt dvodnevnih embrija nisam ništa drugo osjetila. Čak me ni jajnici nisu bolili, i inače nekako mislim da je bol u jajnicima više znak nekakve izmorenosti od punkcije? (pretpostavljam...)
9 dnt me rezalo horizontalno nisko u području maternice (kojih 2 cm poviše pubične kosti) -prilično nelagodan osječaj. Sad nekako mislim da je to bila implantacija (moj subjektivni doživljaj)
Implatancijsko krvarenje nisam imala. 
10 dnt sam se vratila na posao i trbuh je i dalje bio napuhnut i od tog dana pa sve do pozitivnog testa iz urina kojeg sam radila 13 dnt dvodnevnih embrija sam imala osječaj pritiska u maternici te bolova u križima. Osječaj pritiska u maternici i bol u leđima bi mi dolazio na mahove, npr. svakih pola sata, a inače pred menstruaciju to mi bude podmuklo i jednolično. Čak sam i 12 dnt bila živčena ko pas pojela teglu linolade (kako i obično činim u PMS-u) te mislila kako će mi doći stvari.  Međutim, ono što mi je ukazivalo na različitost između PMS-a i eventualne trudnoće je bio taj pritisak dole koji je tad već trajao par dana ( a inače ja osječam pritisak prije nego što ću dobiti). Mislim da sam 12 dnt se digla mokriti pa mi se dosta zavrtilo u glavi na wc- u, imala sam osjećaj da bi mogla pasti u nesvjest. Dizala bi se mokriti po noći, ali tako uvjek nakon svakog ET-a.
Do 13-og dnt su to bili jedini simptomi dakle, temperatura, povečan opseg trbuha (koji ne splašnjava), i nakon nekog vremena jedan dan rezanje u maternici i nakon toga pritisak/nelagoda, par puta lagana vrtoglavica. 
13. dnt u večernjim satima popiškila kućni test iz urina - dvije crtice!!
14 ti dan nakon transfera vađenje prve beta koja iznosi 211,04. 18. dnt beta 1238,79.
Od 15 dnt svrbe cicke, ali zbilja svrbe što nikad nisam prije osjetila dok sam znala umišljati simptome. Ali, vidite mene su tek počele svrbiti nakon bete, tako da možda nema smisla očekivati te simptome prije?
Od 16 dnt razdražljivost, lagane mučnine najčešće ujutro, ali više kao nekakva bljutavoća u ustima, ne ide mi na povračanje. Kad stavim nešto u usta bude super. Sad sam 20. dnt i više nemam baš pritisak dole (već 3 dana) osim kad dugo stojim ili sjedim). Najčešće sam u horizontali i tad mi je najbolje. Najnoviji simptom je taj da se osječam tako nekako sleepy, a bome sam naspavana. Možda je to sto sam par dana već u karanteni i na strogom mirovanju, a možda je to ono što se zove drugo stanje! :Very Happy: 
Već sam se raspisala i nebi želila udaljiti se od ove teme, ali želim vam dati nadu da ne posustajete jer na kraju cete vidjeti tu drugu crtu na testiću. I samoj mi je nevjerojatno jer je ovo naš 8. pokušaj.
Koristim priliku da kažem da je našu najveću sreću ostvario dr. Lučinger i gđa biolog Lana! Da nam nije bilo njih sigurno Vam nebi još mogla pisati o simptomima... Šteta što za njih nismo znali prije, ali valjda za sve postoji neki razlog pa i za to koliko će nam biti trnovit put do zvijezda!
Drage moje i dragi moji, čim prije vam želim da ostvarite najveću sreću! Ma kakvi god simptomi bili  :Smile: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 7 ICSI-a (Poliklinika IVF, dr. Reš, Vinogradska)=0 
par promašenih prirodnjaka
 par puta odustali od stimualcije radi neadekvatnog odgovora jajnika
 8. ICSI - Bingo!!!
 dr. Lučinger - vraćene 3 mrve 2. dan
 14. dpt 211,04 - 18. dpt 1238,79

----------


## Marie81

Zaboravih: do bete sam imala dva puta dosta jaku glavobolju, nakon bete imam svako jutro laganu glavobolju.
...i cike su nekako punije i ljepše, možda malo tamnije oko bradavica, ali ne znatno...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
7 ICSI-a (Poliklinika IVF, dr. Reš, Vinogradska)=0 
par promašenih prirodnjaka
 par puta odustali od stimualcije radi neadekvatnog odgovora jajnika
 8. ICSI - Bingo!!!
 dr. Lučinger - vraćene 3 mrve 2. dan
 14. dpt 211,04 - 18. dpt 1238,79

----------


## cvijetić

Zaista detaljno opisano...hvala ti i jedno veliko BRAVO za dr. Lučingera i gđu Lanu!!!!!! Zaista je to jedan poseban tim koji se nikada ne zaboravlja.

Sretno od srca!!!!

----------


## karlita

:

----------


## karlita

danas mi je 5 dnt-IVF  VV idemo po drugu bebicu,tražim simptome bilo kakve.... ne nalazim ih :Rolling Eyes: 
zanimljivo s prvom trudnoćom ja do 10-og dana nisam imala nikakve simptome (nakon 10-og buđenje u tri ujutro -piškiti i bockanje u predjelu maternice) ,ali jednostavno sam znala nakon nakon 5-og dana ...jednostavno sam se osjećala drukčije...
a vi ? :Klap:

----------


## Luciana2

hmmm.... ja sam sad totalno izgubljena....jučer bila kod doktora napravio ultrazvuk i kaže da se još ništa ne vidi i da je rano, pa ponovo moram u petak na ultrazvuk, radila sam test 25.11 i on je negativan, a zadnja menstracija je bila 20.10. od simptoma imam većinu: umor, osjetljivost na hranu i mirise, često mokrenje, lagana bol u leđima i zadnja 2 tj. jako loše spavam, cigareta mi uopće ne paše, žgaravica...
pa sad ti znaj.....

----------


## renna

je neznam cure, mislim da je rano, po pričama drugih prirodnih trudnica, ali ja danas 4dnt osjećam mučninu i imam vjetrove :Laughing: , i boli me glava, e sad 
neznam mislim da je malo prerano, dali je od utrića ili čega ,neznam, mučnine nisu jake ali ono osjetim i podrigujem + napuhan stomak i povremeno probadanje
tko zna šta se dešava unutra!!!???!!! :Cool:

----------


## karlita

da sad treba izdržati ...još barem tjedan dana

----------


## anddu

Ne znam renna, kod svakoga je individualno s tim simptomima, i ja sam u zadnjem postupku imala vjetrove i mučnine, pa šipak. Tako da, najbolje je pokušati sve ignorirati, ja za sebe mislim da većinu toga zapravo umišljam, odnosno svakom i najmanje tračku boli, neugode, treperenja pridajem pažnju, a vjerujem da su normalne okolnosti da to ne bi opće primjećivala. tako da, strpljenja...

----------


## renna

ma potpisujem anddu sve što veliš, budem ljuta na sebe što upće šta bilo pomislim, a opet danas evo sam ok, malo samo probada i to je to, ma sve u svemu znat ćemo na vrijeme, najbolje da nas tih 14 dana stave u neku komu da odspavamo :Laughing:

----------


## anddu

> najbolje da nas tih 14 dana stave u neku komu da odspavamo


E ovo bi odmah potpisala :Aparatic:

----------


## karlita

evo da prijavim danas 7dnt i neznam ...non stop govorim  si nemoj umišljati rano je ali cice su mi se povećale pretpostavljam od utrića i osjetljive su  :Smile: 
dole 0 bodova samo napuhnuta

----------


## Luciana2

ja još nisam dobila a simptomi lude.....a opet strah me se veseliti da u petak ne ostanem razočarana......

----------


## miga24

Najraniji simptomi trudnoće...hm...nije ih bilo (bar ne ovaj put kad sam zapravo i ostala trudna). Možda, ali samo možda, sam osijetila implatacijsko (kratko i oštro rezanje nožem) u noći sa 3 na 4dnt i to je to. Moji simptomi su se pojavili tek nakon bete u obliku strašnih mučnina, mirisi su mi strahovito smetali (to se nije još promjenilo - pogotovo cigareta - a bila sam pušać dok nisam ostala trudna) i zatvor (moj najveći problem trenutno). Curke koje čekate bete - najbolje vam se opustiti i ne tražiti simptome jer je ljudski mozak zaribana stvar i stvorit će stvari kojih nema ukoliko mi to stvarno i jako želimo. Beta će reći svoje.

----------


## karlita

:Cool: ma slažem se s tobom ali nemogu si pomoći

----------


## maglica

zdravo cure,nova sam...! Vi ste meni pomogle u cekanju bete i donele mi neopisivu srecu,tako da osecam potrebu da i ja vama opisem svih ovih 14 dana.
-prvi dan nakon embriotrans, strasni grcevi u stomaku,trajalo 15 min(ubacena su 2 osmocelijska embriona)
-strogo mirovanje i lezanje do treceg dana kada mi je ubacen treci u stanju blastociste i tu noc sam osetila kratko ali jako rezanje(kao nozem) u donjem stomaku,ostala sam bez vazduha od boli.
-od cetvrtog pa do osmog dana probadanje u donjem delu,kao da me neko sece nozevima,kratko ali jako,jajnici me nisu boleli,samo ponead vise kao neka nelagoda i napetost
.zatvor i vetrovi od cetvrtog dana i jos uvek
-bolne ali jako bolne grudi narocito bradavice,otecene i ogromne.od samog pocetka evo i sada,ne prestaju
-povecana glad od petog dana bukvalno sam se tresla ako nesto ne pojedem,nocu sam ustajala
.lose spavanje,budna po celu noc,velika pospanost u toku dana tek od 13 dana
-laganu mucninu sam osetila 12 dana 
-naduvenost stomaka,kako se priblizava vece.sve veca
-placljivost svaki dan,za svaku sitnicu
-jako bolna ledja i jos uvek traje,neizdrziva bol
-8 dana sam uradila test negativan,plakanje celi dan
-u vreme kaa sam trebala procureti,identicni bolovi,mislila sam da je sve izgubljeno i da necu docekati jutro.trajalo 2 dana i prestalo(klasicni pms,grudi,stomak,ledja,kosti,svaki deo tela)
-groznica 5,6,7 dan,kao viroza,rezultiralo malim herpesom na usni
-povecana nervoza,svaka rec mi je smetala,tek od 14 dana se polako smirila,uzasna migrena 9 dan
-kupanje u znoju od 5 dana pa do 10,kao kad skidam visoku temperaturu
-i na kraju ono cega nisam bila svesa da 15 dan nisam stavila parce cokolade u usta,bez koje ne bih mogla da zamislim zivot,a ni sada je ne jedem puno
-13 dan uradjen test i ogromne dve crte,pa 14 beta i mojoj sreci nikad kraja
Nadam se da sam malo pomogla svima koji cekaju ovih groznih 14 dana,kao citava vecnost,misila sam da je sve izgubljeno i na kraju eto,neverovatan osecaj.

----------


## dagnja

Evo cure, ako će kome biti od pomoći, znakovi jedne novopečene trudnice. Prve znakove sam osjetila 8. dan nakon inesminacije: oštra bol s lijeve strane, od janika pa i u maternici. Moja bola koja se javljala u intervalima nije sličila mensturalnoj boli, tj. drugačiji je pritisak nego kada imam mengu. U M mi je bol tupa i stalna, ovo je sasvim drugačija bol: drugi inenzitet, javljanje...Uz to sam počela neopisivo podrigivati, imam brdo zraka u želudcu i kao da stalno mora van. Osim tih znakova od 11. dana imam mučnine, isprištavila sam se ko luda (inače imam kožu kao beba), zubno meso mi je počelo krvariti na momente, par puta sam osjetila metalni okus u ustima, lagani bolovi u leđima i razdražljivost čitaj: plačljivost. :Smile:  Osim toga, jako sam mala i mršava pa mi se trbuh već sada vidi. Inače imala sam i povišenu temperaturu od inseminacije i mislim da je još uvijek dosta visoka. Umorna sam luđaći, ne spavam baš dobro po noći, tj. često se budim i tek sam sada 16. dan nakon ineminacije počela se dizati po noći na WC. I da, cicke su mi velike, teške i strašno bolne, a to mi je bio i prvi simptom. Bradavice su posvijetlile, velike su i nekako prozirne.
Kao što vidite puno toga je moguće imati već vrlo rano, ali ja sam imala i pozitivan test od 10. dana. Inače u prva dva postupka sam imala još i više simptoma, ali kada sada uspoređujem jasno mi je da njih više mogu pripisati štoperici jer su nekako bili puno manjeg inetenziteta nekako na granici onoga kada razmišljaš je li to sve u tvojoj glavi ili je stvarno tako. Nadam se da sam pomogla. Sretno!

----------


## karlita

pa evo i mojih simptoma 4, 5 dnt nekakvo bockanje s lijeve strane ,cice malo napete i ne baš bolne - kasnije nikakvi posebni simptomi možda češći odlazak na WC
10 dnt nekakva napetost dole ,napuhnutost test pozitivan 
danas 13 dnt -beta 530 :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

meni  je prvi put ovog uspješnog puta bilo "grčenje" maternice već 6dnt 3staničnog embrija vraćenog 3d.to je bilo kao da ću dobit mensis i nema dvojbe..to mi se nikad nije desilo i po tome sam znala da je to to.veliki filing sam imala.frensica mi je rekla da je identično bilo i njoj u prirodnoj trudnoći bez utrića.
sve ostalo..tipa nadutost,mučnina,podrigivanje,velike cice sam pripisivala utrićima.iako temperatura može biti povišena od utrića..toliko vruće mi ipak nije bilo prvih par puta...jer negdje cca 8dnt mi je bilo vruće za puknut...i inače su se cice znale ispuhati već 9dnt,a brljavljenje bih dobila 10dnt (3dnevni ET)...e ovog puta su cice nastavile rasti i po tome sam imala filing dodatni da je to to.ali najviše, kažem, od grčenja kao pred mensis...zapravo ne klasično grčenje kao jaki bolovi već onako kao u pmsu pred mensis.jer pravo grčenje bi bilo kad već dobiješ mensis.

----------


## sara38

Kad sam prvi put ostala trudna nisam imala skoro nikakve simptome, samo su mi bradavice bile osjetljive. Sada u ovoj ranoj trudnoći osjetila sam 4dnt5d naglo, kratko i oštro probadanje, očito je bila implatacija, imam bolne i tvrde grudi, već tjedan dana urin ima jači miris i imam onaj čudni metalni okus u ustima.

----------


## eva133

Evo da i ja javim svoje ne simptome. Ja nisam imala nikakvih simptoma dok sam čekala betu, a nemam ih ni sada,još.
Jedino što bi mogla izdojiti je napuhan trbuh i užasna nesanica. Nesanicu pripisujem uzbuđenju i brizi od trudnoće.

Dok bih čekala betu uvijek sam ovu temu proučavala i eto tako da znate još uvijek ne vjerujem da sam trudna, dok ne pogledam sličice sa ultrazvuka.
Sada sam u 6.tjednu.

----------


## acitam

Ja ne mogu vjerovati da se kod mene ne javlja niti jedan, jedini simptom, baš ništa! Čak mi ni grudi ne reagiraju na utrogestane i sve te hormone! I užasno je kako ti "nesimptomi" mogu čovjeka baciti u depresiju, negativne misli... Ja jednostavno ne znam kako uz to biti pozitivna i nadati se čudu? A kažu da je sve u glavi...

----------


## anddu

Glava nema veze s tim hoćemo li ostati trudne ili ne. Da je tako sve bi mi s ovog pdf ostajale odmah trudne jer to silno želimo (u glavama)!

----------


## acitam

> Glava nema veze s tim hoćemo li ostati trudne ili ne. Da je tako sve bi mi s ovog pdf ostajale odmah trudne jer to silno želimo (u glavama)!


apsolutno se slažem, nemam pojma što sam htjela reći... nema veze... možda je jedan od simptoma "lupetanje gluposti"...   :Smile:

----------


## anddu

> možda je jedan od simptoma "lupetanje gluposti"...


Vibrice da je tako :Wink:  :Heart:

----------


## Mia Majdak

Bok cure,dugooo vam pravim društvo ali tek sam se sada registrirala da mogu i ja koji komentar ostaviti i podijeliti svoje muke :Smile: 
Bila sam 29.12 na inseminaciji i danas mi je 13dan od ins.
Doktorica mi je rekla da u četvrtak idem vaditi betu pa sam sva u grčevima..
Grudi su mi se povećale sigurno za broj ,možda i dva i jako su bolne,imam i bolove u leđima i tu i tamo bol u trbuhu,sve su to simptomi menstruacije a grudi me i inače bole pred mengu mada ovaj put su bolovi dva tjedna prije menge a inače dan dva prije se bol javi.
Cure moje grozno je ovo čekanje :Sad: (

----------


## mirna26

> Bok cure,dugooo vam pravim društvo ali tek sam se sada registrirala da mogu i ja koji komentar ostaviti i podijeliti svoje muke
> Bila sam 29.12 na inseminaciji i danas mi je 13dan od ins.
> Doktorica mi je rekla da u četvrtak idem vaditi betu pa sam sva u grčevima..
> Grudi su mi se povećale sigurno za broj ,možda i dva i jako su bolne,imam i bolove u leđima i tu i tamo bol u trbuhu,sve su to simptomi menstruacije a grudi me i inače bole pred mengu mada ovaj put su bolovi dva tjedna prije menge a inače dan dva prije se bol javi.
> Cure moje grozno je ovo čekanje(


evo upravo te simptome sam ja imala kada sam ostala trudna..i baš ta dva tjedna prije očekivane menstruacij,a ne dva dana prije...dajem ti 90% šansi da si trudna :Smile: )možda čak 95%...sretno!

----------


## Sonja29

Mia ja bi već sutra vadila betu :Smile:  Sretno!!!!

----------


## Mia Majdak

joj cure hvala vam puno,zvat ću sutra doktoricu da mi da uputnicu za vađenje bete,ja sam iz manjeg gradića pa ne mogu vaditi privatno :Sad: (
javim čim nešto budem znala...Sretna sam što sam vam se pridružila jer ste prava podrška...

----------


## Sonja29

> joj cure hvala vam puno,zvat ću sutra doktoricu da mi da uputnicu za vađenje bete,ja sam iz manjeg gradića pa ne mogu vaditi privatno(
> javim čim nešto budem znala...Sretna sam što sam vam se pridružila jer ste prava podrška...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas

----------


## Mia Majdak

curke moje,nisam uspjela :Sad: 
beta 0.625,tužna sam ali idemo dalje,sada slijedi stimulirani ciklus pa ćemo vidjeti
hvala vam na podršci

----------


## mirna26

a sranje..baš mi je žao.....ma biti ce uskoro..dont worry..puse za optimizam

----------


## ella33

pozz crke... nova sam tu i molila bih vas za mišljenje
čitam vaše postove već satima što me ponukalo da vam se obratim
naime već sam prošla dvije trudnoće i svi ovi simptomi su mi poznati
moj problem je u tome da i sad prolazim kroz sve ovo: onaj osjećaj kao da će svaki tren procuriti, bolne cice, do podne visim na wc-u, žgaravica, mučnine, zadnjih tjedan dana mi ne paše cigareta (iako sam strastveni pušač), gađenje na hranu.... 
danas je 4-ti dan a da nisam dobila mengu (trebala sam dobiti 11-og) a jutros sam napravila test i nažalost je negativan  :Crying or Very sad: 
da ga ponovim za dan dva ili da vjerujem ovom rezultatu....  pomagajte ne znam što da mislim a ovo stanje me izluđuje....

----------


## ella33

:Very Happy:

----------


## sunce111

S obzirom da sam i sama svojedobno pregledavala sve forume koje sam mogla naći na ovu temu osjećam potrebu da podijelim svoje iskustvo...

Mi smo počeli "raditi" na našoj bebici negdje 2008 godine...prvo smo pokušavali sami gotovo godinu dana, onda kako se ništa nije događalo doktor nas je slao da napravimo hrpu pregleda i bilo je nekih manjih problema (kod mene naravno - endometrioza, septum, ciste) te sam završila na histero/laparo i nakon toga su nam rekli sad punom parom naprijed....no opet niti godinu i pol nakon toga ništa se nije događalo i doktor je rekao morate na umjetnu...nakon neuspješna dva pokušaja bili smo očajni (jer su cijelo vrijeme doktori govorili da nema nekih zapreka) i onda smo se opustili - rekoh idemo na 3. IVF koji će sigurno biti uspješan i odlučili smo uživati cijelo ljeto....i tijekom te uživancije kad smo se najmanje nadali ostala sam trudna najprirodnije  :Very Happy: ....kasnila mi je menstruacija, pripisivali smo to užasnim ljetnim vrućinama, simptoma nikakvih nije bilo...standardno prije menstruacije; malo bolne grudi, tu i tamo koji grč...ništa extra...kad je kasnila tjedan dana napravili smo test i  :Klap:  to je bilo to  :Very Happy: ....pravi simptomi počeli su mi tek oko 6-og tjedna trudnoće i to su bili svakodnevni grčevi i probadanja, te sam mirise osjetila na kilometre, tu i tamo koja mučnina oko 8 tjedna...
Prije toga svaki mjesec prije menstruacije osluškivala sam svaku promjenu na svom tijelu, razmišljala to je to...sigurno sam trudna, no nažalost vještica bi uvijek došla....i baš tih 2-3 mjeseca kad sam se opustila i nisam uopće razmišljala o tome ostala sam trudna....znam da svi pričaju o tome nemoj misliti, dogoditi će se i znam da je jaaako teško, ali morate naći nešto čime ćete si zaokupirati misli i stvari će se jednostavno dogoditi....još jedna bitna stvar...kad sam išla na potpomognute postupke nisam htjela pričati o tuđim iskustvima (najbolje je da se ne opterećujete s time) jer svaka žena je drugačija i svako tijelo drugačije reagira.
Baš sam se raspisala, ali nadam se da sam nekome pomogla....opustite se i pustite da sve ide svojim tokom.

----------


## renna

drage moje , pošto sam u ovim MPO vodama s vama, pitat cu vas na ovoj temi nešto, da neodlutam dalje s ovog foruma.
drugi ciklus mi je nakon stiuliranog i M sam dobila 31.1, ali mi je bila jako slaba i sumljiva, a zatim su se pojavili problemi, jaki bolovi u leđima, probadanje dolje
stalno gladna ( pripisujem zimi i lezanju), spavanje i najgore od sveg je to sto uopce nemam stolicu vec 4,5 dana, dakle napuhana kao kamen
od tog svega nikad nista nisam imala
znam da je najsigurnije test, ali iskreno ježim se i od bete i od testa
inace malo psihicki odmaram od svega i posjecujem bioenergicara...
ima li tko ili je imao slicnih simptoma...

puse i sretno svima....

----------


## Ayan

u prvo trudnoći sam simptome osjetila negdje sa 4tt, smetao mi je miris neke hrane i imala sam promjene raspoloženja, a negdje s 5tt počele su mučnine i bolne grudi.

sad nakon inseminacije mi se nekako čini da što idem dalje to imam manje simptoma, što me iznenađuje, pa ne znam što da mislim o svemu.  :Confused: 
prvo sam bila užasno napuhnuta, imala sam bolove, probadnja. jedino što je ostalo je povemeno probadanje s obje strane i promjene raspoloženja, što više pripisujem svojoj nervozi oko svega. nekako mi se to ne sviđa. 
također nemam niti znakove pms-a koji su kod mene uvijek jako izraženi.
baš sam zbunjena. :Embarassed:

----------


## spodoba

pozdrav cure,
da li je koja od vas i nakon pozitivne bete bila na estrofemu i kako se to odrazilo na simptome trudnoce?

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> pozdrav cure,
> da li je koja od vas i nakon pozitivne bete bila na estrofemu i kako se to odrazilo na simptome trudnoce?
> 
> hvala


imaš pp :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

drage moje neka i ja možda nekom olašam dane do bete...nakon transfera prva četri dana osjećala laganu bol u predjelu maternice tu i tamo malo probadanje u jajnicima, grudi ogromne...usljedilo je zatišje od tri dana ništa se ne događa nema bolova osim i dalje velikih grudiju i vjetrova...osmi dan u ustima osjećam neki čudan metalni okus, grudi se nešto malo smanjile, vjetrovi i dalje tu, bol u donjem djelu trbuha jaka kao pred mengu dva puta u danu u trajanju od minutu...deveti i deseti dan simptomi isti...11 i 12dnt okus u ustima isti, vjetrovi prisutni, grudi se smanjile na neku veličinu ko pred mengu i nisu više toliko bolne kao u pva četri dana, bolovi u trbuhu ostaju isti, jaki ko pred mengu ali ne česti jave se dva do tri puta na dan...ovakvim simptomima i sama sam bila uvjerena da sam trudna i nisam se prevarila 12dnt moja beta 372, 14dnt ß 949....drage moje čekalice nadam se da sam pomogla barem malo...sretno svima

----------


## amyx

> pozdrav cure,
> da li je koja od vas i nakon pozitivne bete bila na estrofemu i kako se to odrazilo na simptome trudnoce?
> 
> hvala


Ako si uzimala estrofem do bete moraš ga koristiti do 12-tog tt.

----------


## sreculjica

Cao  :Smile:  Nisam nikad prije bila na ovakvim forumima ali sad,sad sam morala  :Smile:  Imam jako puno simptoma trudnoce,vec mi se povraca jako od kako sam ustala i to je vec par dana,imam temp.takodjer vec par dana,pa mi je muz isao vidjeti u apoteku sta,ali apotekarka je rekla da nesmijem nista pit dok ne saznam jesam li trudna,jer je to znak kao. Cesto mokrim i imam iscjedak kao nikad,dosta je gust i malko zuckast,okolo bradavice mi se "napuhalo" hehe  :Smile:  ne znam sta vise da kazem osim da dodam da nikad nisam bila trudna i da jako zelimo bebu i ne cuvamo se nikako od januara :D vrijeme mi se dobiti tek 27 paaaa nazalost jos nisam u mogucnosti da saznam rezultate ali bih rado da podijelite sa mom svoja iskustva i misljenja  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Izvadi krv pa ćeš sve znat bez nerviranja

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo i moj mali doprinos , toliko sam puta i sama visila na ovoj temi..
Dakle, imala sam simptome koje vjerovatno ne bih ni primjetila da nisam bila u postupku..
3 i 4 dpt sam osjetila lagano bockanje u stomaku, nista znacajno, zatim par dana nista da bi se 10 dpt napirila kao zaba ( sto je bilo cudno jer je u pitanju polustimulirani sa klomifenima i par gonala).. 
11 dpt pravila jeftini testic s neta, dvije crtice..
12 dpt opet dvije crtice... 
13 dpt beta 159  :Smile: 
Cicke napuhane i nekako teske , ali to dugujem utricima, na zalost MM  :Smile: 
Ako se jos neceg sjetim, javim  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

Mery13, spasila si me!!! Dok nisam procitala tvoj post o probadanju jajnika nisam bila svoja!!! Meni je to probadanje krenulo par sati nakon transfera i trajalo nekih 3 do 3 i po sata. Nakon toga je prestalo. Danas sam 2. dpt i osim napuhnutosti nemam drugih simptoma.

----------


## adria13

da li ste imale kakva probadanja i kasnije? 
mene od sinoć sve nešto probada između jajnika i maternice pa se brinem jeli to normalno
da li si to mrvica radi mjesta  :Smile: 
ušla sam u 6tt

----------


## Bubimitka81

I mene to brine, neka se malo "starije" trudnice jave...
Mene je isto lagano probadalo prije 2 dana, od jučer ništa..
Isto sam u 6 tt...

----------


## MajaPOP

Curke, danas mi je 10dpt i vec dvije noci se u toku noci bas preznojim (imam osjecaj da se probudim mokra kao da sam se kupala), pa ne znam da li da se plasim tog "simptoma" ili ne, ima li tko iskustva s tim i kakvog?
Betu radim 14.6...ako (daj Boze) ne dobijem za vikend. Naravno da necu jer se tjeram misliti samo pozitivno i ne dati mjesta negativnim osjecanjima i strahovima, mada-sad su tu sbi PMS simptomi, osim ovog preznojavanja?!

----------


## Sonja29

Povremeno probadanje jajnika sam imala od punkcije,hiperstimulacije a i sada u 28 tt. Curke nismo sve iste pa ne možemo ni imati iste simptome.Dok sam imala "sve simptome" trudnoće od toga nije bilo ništa a u zadnjem dobitnom jedini znak je bio 8 dnt štucanje i podrigivanje koje me prati i sada.Tek nakon 5 tt su krenuli pravi simptomi.

----------


## MajaPOP

Negdje sam procitala da ovo preznojavanje moze znaciti manjak estrogena... Meni je svakako bio los simptom jer sam od juce "zasmedjila"  :Sad: 
Cice jos malo bole, u ustima vise gorak nego metalni okus. Zbunjena i uplasena, ako je sve ok-zasto ne uspijeva???!!! 
 :Sad: (

----------


## malaleptirica26

aj helpajte i meni naime ja i moj još uvijek dečko radimo a uskoro i muž  :Very Happy:  radimo već dvije godine na bebi i evo izgleda da nam se napokon posrećilo jer je test pod imenom *sign* pokazao dvi crtice odmah nakon desetak sekundi šta mislite kolika je pouzdanost te vrste testa ne bi se tila uzalud nadat al evo molim boga da je istina,,,svi simptomi su tu i prije testa su bili dakle od simptoma su tu :
ZATVOR--nikad mi tako nije bilo
MUČNINE I NESVJESTICA -prije dva tjedna 
Kašnjenje menge-15 dana
Cike --povečane za dva broja 
Okus-miris--sve bože sačuvaj gadi mi se na sve
KIČMA ME RASTURAAAAA,,,


aJ SAD NEK MI NEKO RIJEŠI DILEME I NEK MI ODGOVORI PLIZZ...

----------


## malaleptirica26

Dobro zašt mi nije osta zadnji post???

----------


## Bubimitka81

Leptirice trudna si, tesko da test laze.. 
Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Mala Maja

Simptomi ove IVF trudnoće samo jako jako jakoooo velika pospanost, leđa su mi se odmah proširila i nekako trbuh zaokružio( nešto od toga pripisujem stimulaciji i hormonima), i ja sam se sva nekako zaokružila  :Laughing: 
Mučnine još nikakve, želja za nečim nemam nikakvih, jedino što mi se jedu čušpajzi i juhice non stop, suhu salamu ni primirišiti ne mogu....a cicke double broj već sad sa 6 tj. :Cool:  a ljeto se bliži i novi kupaći je spreman ali mislim da mi sad budu ispale iz njega a i kantica mi je nekako okruglija i mislim da mi gačice 38 više nikako ne odgovaraju!

----------


## iris93

bok ljudi, imam jedno pitanje... da li je moguce da sam trudna iako sam imala menstruaciju? imam jako puno simptoma ali menstruacija mi nije izostala....

----------


## magi7

Iris93, moguće je, ali najbolje kupi testić ili vadi betu pa ćeš znat na čemu si. Sretno!

----------


## kitty

evo da i ja konačno malo pripomognem ovoj temi  :Smile: .

od "simptoma" sam imala samo blage PMS bolove od 6. do 10. dnt, i diskretno bolne boobies koje čak nisu bile niti napuhane. i od transfera pa sve do sada strašna pospanost koju pripisujem djelomično djelovanju utrića. sad sam 6+0 i još uvijek ama baš nikakvih simptoma  :Cool:

----------


## xena1

> evo da i ja konačno malo pripomognem ovoj temi .
> 
> od "simptoma" sam imala samo blage PMS bolove od 6. do 10. dnt, i diskretno bolne boobies koje čak nisu bile niti napuhane. i od transfera pa sve do sada strašna pospanost koju pripisujem djelomično djelovanju utrića. sad sam 6+0 i još uvijek ama baš nikakvih simptoma


bok curke.evo ja sam ovdje nova kao i u potpomognutoj oplodnji.mm i ja 2 g.pokušavamo ali ništa.prije godinu dana krenuli smo za rijeku i konačno smo došli do prve inseminacije prošli mjesec ali ništa.sad smo opet bili 31.10. i sad čekanje.inače kod nas je ama baš sve uredu.on ok,ja ok.imala sam već jednu trudnoću prije 4 god.i imam živi dokaz prekrasnog anđela stare 4 god. :Saint: inače su mi ciklusi neredoviti (zadnje 2 god,otkako sam mužem)od 22-32.prošli mjesec sam dobila na 23 danu a tri mj prije toga zaredom,27 dan.betu trebam ići vaditi tek 23.11 ako ne dobijem.kažem danas je već 27 dan a ja još ništa.čitala sam o simptomima i kod mene je jedino probadanje u jajnicima,pogotovo desnom i često mokrenje pa i po noći1-3 puta tokom noći.u subotu sam bila kao tempirana bomba,živ,živ,živac :Mad: .prošlu ins mi je bilo samo mokrenje ali ćorak.izluđuje me ovo čekanje i nisam pametna što učiniti.potajno se nadam t.razmišljala sam da napravim test sutra(28 dan) ili da čekam subotu(to je već 30 dan,a 18ti nakon inseminacije).e da i da napomenem,ne pijem ama baš ništa pa ni hormone.pomozite mi.....

p.s.sorry na ovako zbrda-zdola poruci ali imam puno toga za pitati i pisati i neznam kojim bi redosljedom išla.... :Confused:

----------


## Moe

> razmišljala sam da napravim test sutra(28 dan) ili da čekam subotu(to je već 30 dan,a 18ti nakon inseminacije).e da i da napomenem,ne pijem ama baš ništa pa ni hormone.pomozite mi.....


Mislim da bi test morao pokazati ako si trudna. Sretno!

----------


## Jelena

draga xena1, držim fige da bude pozitivan test. Imaš zgodnu temu Nakon transfera . Istina tamo se većinom piše nakon IVF-a, tj. cure koje su prošle i punkciju, ali isto svi ne mogu dočekati testić kao i ti  :Wink:  pa komentiraju što ih "propikava" gdje. Al drago mi je da si digla malo ovu temu. I meni je bila omiljena. Uvijek sam čitala prvih par postova ispočetka.

----------


## xena1

drage curke.evo današnji dan pri kraju a ja još ništa.sretna kao malo dijete :Very Happy: .smijem se po kući,igram se sa malenom što u zadnje vrijeme nekako mi i nije baš išlo za rukom,zbog svog tog vozikanja u ri,iščekivanja,ma znate i same kako je.... Bockanja su i dalje prisutna ali nekako me strah napraviti test da se ne bi opet razočarala.Na prvoj inseminaciji test sam radila nakon 10 dana i kao što sam napisala ništa.sad je već 15 dana i nisam pametna.Mislim da bi mi ipak bilo pametno skupiti hrabrost,otići sutra u ljekarnu i prekosutra sa prvim jutarnjim piškiti pa šta bude,jer ovako ću izluditi iako sam donekle svjesna da bi trebala biti hladne i smirene glave,bez stresa ali nema šanse.Moram priznati da baš i nisam upućena u neke izraze pa mi nemojte zamjeriti ako pišem onako kako znam.Tek sam ušla u sve ovo i nisam baš studirala o tome.... :Confused:  Sad odoh,jer cijeli dan visim ovdje i stalno tražim neke sitnice kako bi se ulovila i za najmanju slamku pa se čujemo sutra da javim ima li kakvih novosti. :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Xena1- sretno :Smile:

----------


## xena1

jutro cure :jutro: .evo počeo je novi dan i novo iščekivanje.prvo što sam napravila,je bio trka na wc da vidim ima li išta novo.na moju radost ništa.odlučila sam danas ići kupiti testić i napraviti ga sutra ujutro ili ako uspijem dočekati u subotu.moe i milasova hvala vam na lijepim željama.
p.s.probadanje u jajnicima danas nije baš izraženo ali drugih simptoma nema.... što me malo brine :Sad:  pozz svima

----------


## xena1

milasova,sad sam skužila da sutra idete na prvi uzv.e pa sretno i javi nam što se zbiva..... :Very Happy:

----------


## vulkan

Draga xsena,znam kako ti je i to što još nisi dobila je dobar znak i neka te to vuće naprijed pa da dočekaš svoju betu...ja sam bila 6 god u postupcima i sada nam je uspjelo i ovaj put nikakav simptom osim malo cice bolile ali minimalno i ja dočekala srce!!!ostale pute milijon simptoma i ništa,a testova bezbroj koji su me uvijek razočarali i tek kad bi bila blijeda crtica ja sam tek onda bila luda...probaj se opustiti i nemoj razmišljati unaprijed,svaki dan bez m neka ti daje snagu za naprijed...to ti pišem ako si strpljiva osoba ako ne napravi sutra test i nadam se da čemo poskakivati od sreče!!!

----------


## xena1

draga vulkan.evo upravo sam napravila test jer sam bila nestrpljiva,znaš onaj baby chek i pokazalo mi crtu točno između t i c.možda ga nisam dobro napravila jer nije bio dovoljno jak mlaz urina,a i nije bilo dosta ili druga stvar,možda je prerano za popodnevni,ipak treba jutarnji ili treća i najgora stvar opet ništa.tako da sam kupila dva i ujutro sa prvim idem napraviti.možda mi se posreći.a reci mi,ako stignem do bete koliki mi broj treba biti?jel točno da je trudnoća ako je troznamenkasti?

----------


## vulkan

mislim da ti je rezultat netočan,ako si nestrpljiva napravi ujutro kako treba .po nekom pravilu na 14 dan od transfera kod Ivf  trebala bi biti barem 100,ali nema pravila ima i manjih beta pa bude sve ok!najvažnije je da se svaka 2 dana podupla.

----------


## xena1

hvala ti na odgovoru.sad sam malo mirnija.napravim ja to kako treba ujutro i javim vam.a reci mi ti si još trudnica ili je anđelčić već sa vama? :Shy kiss:

----------


## vulkan

sada sam u 8 tj.trudnoče ,tek smo na početku....

----------


## xena1

joj baš super.a odakle si točno?

----------


## xena1

Jutro cure :jutro: .Evo situacija je sljedeća.Testić je napravljen no doveo nas je u nedoumicu ali isto tako dao nam je i malu nadu.Pošto se kod mene radi (ako je) vjerovatno o ranoj trudnoći rezultate sam gledala tek nakon 6 min i po meni nije ništa ali mm je odmah išao to provjeriti(možda par min.poslije mene) i kaže da vidi blago blijedu crtu(koristila sam baby chek) jer na testu piše za ranu trudnoću čekati 10 min. poslije 10min. ne tumačiti rezultat i ako se pojavi blijeda crta nije valjan rezultat.E sad,nisam sigurna da li je mm bio unutar tih 10 min vidjeti jer ja sam nastavila spavati ili koju minuticu poslije ali fakat kad mi je rekao da se vidi blijeda crtica odmah sam išla pogledati i stvarno se nazire.Možda je rezultat neg. a možda se radi i zaista o ranoj t pa ću morati pričekati još koji dan jer vještice ni danas nema a simptomi koji me prate kad treba doći nisu uopće prisutni.Malo sam se primirila ali ne razmišljam ni da jesam ni da nisam ,nego ću se opet prepustiti čekanju do pon.pa ću ponoviti testić(u nadi da vještica neće doći ).Možda će se nešto više vidjeti a onda još samo 4 dana do bete. :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Xena1,nadam se da je ta blijeda crta znak rane trudnoci i evo saljem ~~~~~~~~~~ da u pon.bude tamnija i sa budes sigurna da si trudna :Smile: 
Sretno!!

----------


## Gabi25

Stalno sam maštala kad ću ovdje pisati, cijelu temu pročitala valjda 10 puta, sve simptome prošla u svojih 8 postupaka ali samo je jedan bio različit i javio se sad po prvi puta-  podrigivanje već od dana transfera, podrignula bi valjda 20 puta u danu, čak i nakon obične vode. Tad mi to nije bilo sumnjivo, i zapravo nemam pojma da li je uopće povezano sa trudnoćom ali meni je jedino to bilo novo.
Inače sve standardno- probadanja, titranja, razni grčevi, bolne cice, učestalo mokrenje,...

----------


## Moe

> Stalno sam maštala kad ću ovdje pisati, cijelu temu pročitala valjda 10 puta, sve simptome prošla u svojih 8 postupaka ali samo je jedan bio različit i javio se sad po prvi puta-  podrigivanje već od dana transfera, podrignula bi valjda 20 puta u danu, čak i nakon obične vode. Tad mi to nije bilo sumnjivo, i zapravo nemam pojma da li je uopće povezano sa trudnoćom ali meni je jedino to bilo novo.
> Inače sve standardno- probadanja, titranja, razni grčevi, bolne cice, učestalo mokrenje,...


Hihi, ja sam ovaj put (u uspješnom postupku) imala manje simptoma (ili nijedan) nego prethodna 2 puta (kad nije uspjelo), ali sam isto imala podrigivanje iz čista mira  :Smile: 
Želim vam svima da postanete _podriguše_  :Laughing:

----------


## xena1

Hvala milasova8.I ja se tome nadam.
Sretno i vama dvoje i javite se kad stignete da čujemo šta ima novo kad se vratite sa uzv također šaljem punooooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~ tebi i maloj mrvici.... :Very Happy:

----------


## xena1

bok cureo da vam javim da je crtica bila lažna ili viđena nakon 10 min.kako sam ja i mi slila jer upravo danas pop.na 31 dan je došla vještica :Evil or Very Mad: 
sutra zovem rijeku i ajmo sve na novo.
eto toliko od mene za danas pa se javim čim nešto krene....
pozzz i sretno svima..... :Very Happy:

----------


## xena1

bok cure.
evo samo da javim,mi smo od ponedjeljka 26.11 opet u postupku pa ćemo vidjeti koliko će biti js.
javim se a vi mi se svi čuvbajte i šaljem vam puno~~~~~~~~~~
pozz :Laughing:

----------


## anddu

xena javi se na pdf odbrojavanje, evo i link http://forum.roda.hr/threads/75867-O...-3-2012/page61
Tamo se prate postupci, bete... Ovo je ipak tema za najranije simptome trudnoće

----------


## Runa

a što mislite, je li veliki bed ako ja 9dnt blastociste nemam povišenu temperaturu? znači li to da se nemam čemu nadati?

----------


## milasova8

Runa,nisam ni ja imala povisenu temp..bila mi je 37.. Mjerila sam ju jer sam bila prehladena i imala sam osjecaj kao da je povisena..a nije bila..tj.nisam ju mjerila 9dnt,vec 7 cini mi se..
Uglavnom,nemoj se zamarati simptomima..nisu mjerilo u tako ranoj trudnoci jer su slicni PMS-u..
Mozes sutra test napravit :Smile:

----------


## Runa

:Wink:  Baš smo smiješne mi u iščekivanju. Hvala, *milasova8*  i lijepo se provedi sutra na uzv  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## anddu

Joj koliko sam puta listala ovu temu u potrazi za simptomima. Ovaj 8. dobitni put imala sam sve antisimptome kao i u prijašnjim postupcima - jako pms me drmao od 7 dnt, tako da sam sve bila otpisala. Jedino što mi je ovaj pu bilo drukčije, a što mi je na sekudnu dalo kisliti jest krvarenje desni tijekom pranja zuba (inače mi se to ne događa).

----------


## nina22

bok cure..nemojte mi se smijati ali imam pitanje..imala sam menzes 1.11. i sada ga očekujem opet 1. ali imam mučnine i povraćala sam,razdražljiva sam već par dana.dojke me bole tj.imam veliku većinu simptoma (a nemam ih pred menzes)...nemam siguran sex i nebi bio problem kada bi bila trudna...pa me zanima jesam li prolupala pošto test mogu praviti ako mi menzes izostane još mi je prerano.. recite mi bilo šta..

----------


## maca papucarica

> bok cure..nemojte mi se smijati ali imam pitanje..imala sam menzes 1.11. i sada ga očekujem opet 1. ali imam mučnine i povraćala sam,razdražljiva sam već par dana.dojke me bole tj.imam veliku većinu simptoma (a nemam ih pred menzes)...nemam siguran sex i nebi bio problem kada bi bila trudna...pa me zanima jesam li prolupala pošto test mogu praviti ako mi menzes izostane još mi je prerano.. recite mi bilo šta..


Test mozes napraviti vec 2-3 dana prije ocekivane menstruacije, Clearblue digitalni cak i koji dan ranije.  :fige:  za zeljeni rezultat

----------


## amyx

> bok cure..nemojte mi se smijati ali imam pitanje..imala sam menzes 1.11. i sada ga očekujem opet 1. ali imam mučnine i povraćala sam,razdražljiva sam već par dana.dojke me bole tj.imam veliku većinu simptoma (a nemam ih pred menzes)...nemam siguran sex i nebi bio problem kada bi bila trudna...pa me zanima jesam li prolupala pošto test mogu praviti ako mi menzes izostane još mi je prerano.. recite mi bilo šta..


 A možeš i otići izvaditi krv pa ćeš bit 100 % sigurna, ne moraš čkati izostanak menge

----------


## nina22

hvala VAM puno!!!!  :Heart:  
pa jel stvarno moguće da tako rano osjećam simptome?

----------


## deeeyoo

Naravno, Nina. 
Ja sam ovaj put prve simptome osjećala za nekih 10-12 dana nakon začeća. Iako inače imam osjetljiv jednjak, žgaravica mi se pojavljivala puno česće nego prije, bolovi u donjem djelu leđa su se od jednom pojavila, i to naglo. A i osjetila sam da se u maternici nešto događa, nešto cupka, vuće... Nakon što sam odbacila mogućnost da je povezano s mengom (koja je bila jednostavno još predaleko), znala sam da sam trudna. Kupila sam dva testa na trudnoću. 1. test sam napravila 2 dana prije očekivane menge, jedno posljepodne. Nakon par sekundi se pojavila samo kontrolna crtica. Da se nebi izluđivala i buljila u taj štapić, izašla sam iz kupaone i vratila se tek nakon 10 minuta. I pronašla sam još jednu svjetlu - ali postojeću - crticu!  :Heart: 
Iduće jutro sam drugi test napravila. Druga crtica je bila još svjetlija, ali "malo trudna" ne postoji!  :Grin: 
To je bilo prije tjedan dana. U petak idem kod ginekologinje da mi potvrdi još jednom. Ako sam sve dobro izračunala, sada sam u 6. tt.

----------


## nina22

deeeyoo hvala  i ČESTITAM!!!  :Klap: 
Mene još nekako strah pravit test  :Confused:  al valjda će bit dobro..jajnici su me jučer cijeli dan boljeli a grudi dns ubijaju..

----------


## CatMa

Ja više neznam gdje i koga da pitam..  :Laughing: 
Užasno me bole kosti, sise i neki dan sam malo povratila.. Ne mogu reći da mi je bilo slabo, nego se samo podiglo. Isto tako i danas, ali sam nekako zadržala i ipak nisam povraćala.. (Sry na tom gadom opisu..  :Grin: )
Osjećam se kao da ću dobiti gripu..

----------


## Moe

> Ja više neznam gdje i koga da pitam..


A što želiš pitati?  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> Ja više neznam gdje i koga da pitam.. 
> Užasno me bole kosti, sise i neki dan sam malo povratila.. Ne mogu reći da mi je bilo slabo, nego se samo podiglo. Isto tako i danas, ali sam nekako zadržala i ipak nisam povraćala.. (Sry na tom gadom opisu.. )
> Osjećam se kao da ću dobiti gripu..


Na drugoj temi si napisala da ti je tek danas 12. dan ciklusa. taman da i jesi trudna dan-dva, simptome trudnoće ne bi mogla osjetiti.
Možda si dobila virozu, možda si već trudna, možda je promjena vremena utjecala. Što god bilo, nema druge nego da se strpiš, pazi da ne uzimaš lijekove koji se ne smiju u trudnoći, za svaki slučaj. I za 10-15 dana ćeš vjerojatno puno više znati o tome što ti je. Tada već možeš i test napraviti, sada još ne možeš ništa, nego čekati.

----------


## CatMa

Eh da, moram čekati.. Tako mi još nikad nije bilo.. 
Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## qwer

Bok svima, eto da se i ja priključim s obzirom da već godinu i par mjeseci ja i muž pokušavamo i pokušavamo, ali nigdje ništa....ono što nas drži je vjera i ako se ne bih nadala svaki mjesec i preispitivala simptome onda bih se odmah mogla lagano upucat u glavu... Pozdrav

----------


## xena1

Jutro cure.Znam da me dugo nije bilo i da vise ne pripadam na ovu temu ali eto da javim da se selim na drugu temu a to je odbrojavanje do poroda  :Smile: .eto konacno smo i mi uspjeli nakon 4 inseminacije ostati trudni i sad polako ali sigurno ulazimo u 6 tj.i 18.02. idemo na prvi uzv u Rijeku da cujemo nase malo srculence.Svima zelim puno uspjeha u svemu i da nam se uskoro pridruzite na temu odbrojavanje do poroda.puse svim hrabricama,upornima i onima koje ce to tek postati.I samo ukratko o mojim simptomima(mozda nekome pomogne:toplo-hladni valunzi,kao da sam u menopauzi,zgaravica cim nesto pojedem(negdje do 5tj.),sad samo podrigivanje i velika kiselina,vjetrovi,promjene raspolozenja i aureole na grudima lagano peckanje povremeno i naravno neizostavno ucestalo mokrenje tokom noci i dana).....

----------


## maca papucarica

> Jutro cure.Znam da me dugo nije bilo i da vise ne pripadam na ovu temu ali eto da javim da se selim na drugu temu a to je odbrojavanje do poroda .eto konacno smo i mi uspjeli nakon 4 inseminacije ostati trudni i sad polako ali sigurno ulazimo u 6 tj.i 18.02. idemo na prvi uzv u Rijeku da cujemo nase malo srculence.Svima zelim puno uspjeha u svemu i da nam se uskoro pridruzite na temu odbrojavanje do poroda.puse svim hrabricama,upornima i onima koje ce to tek postati.I samo ukratko o mojim simptomima(mozda nekome pomogne:toplo-hladni valunzi,kao da sam u menopauzi,zgaravica cim nesto pojedem(negdje do 5tj.),sad samo podrigivanje i velika kiselina,vjetrovi,promjene raspolozenja i aureole na grudima lagano peckanje povremeno i naravno neizostavno ucestalo mokrenje tokom noci i dana).....


Čestitam i želim ti školsku i ugodnu trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

I kod mene prvi simptom trudnoće koji se javio, a nikad ranije nije, bila je žgaravica i to već nekoliko dana nakon transfera, ali nisam se nadala da je to od trudnoće i do testa ništa bitno drugačije nego inače nisam osjetila...

----------


## xena1

> Čestitam i želim ti školsku i ugodnu trudnoću


Hvala draga.i tebi kao i svima koje su u nasem stanju zelim isto.....

----------


## xena1

A ti malamimi.koliko si?jeste se vec prebacile na temu odbrojavanje.da ne zacahtavamo ovu temu....

----------


## Mali Mimi

xena jesam, ja sam već zašla u 10 tjedan

----------


## kleopatra

ja nemogu vjerovati da pišem na ovoj temi....možda preuranjavam ali  danas 10dnt (1bc) vadila sam betu i 183.5 je  :Very Happy:  tako da sam još u šoku pa sam bacila malo oko na simptome drugih .... ja nisam imala puno  simptoma....jedino šta sam imala je problemi sa zatvorom..u tih 10 dana bila sam samo 3 puta na wc-u...hihihi...i u zadnja dva dana me probadalo kao pred mengu...i to je to...e sad me baš zanima koji će dalje bit ako dragi Bog da nek ih bude  :Smile:

----------


## xena1

Kleopatra.ne zelim brzati ali mislim da je to to.i mene je probadalo a i dan danas me probada iako sam u 5tj.+4.u svakom sluccaju nemoj previse razbijat glavu simptomima jer je mozak zaribana stvar i moze ti ih on sam stvoriti.odi ti lijepo za dva dana opet vaditi betu i javi nam.ako se dupla super.nemora se duplati bas skolski ali bitno je da je priblizno.pusa i samo pozitiva....

----------


## malianđelak

bok curke.
da se i ja uključim , nadam se da sam na dobroj temi.
imam 26 god, suprug 30.  svi nalazi kažu da je samnom sve u redu, a suprug- nalaz spermiograma zlatna sredina. 
nekih 2 godine se trudimo oko bebača ali nikako da se primi. pa smo odlučili za potpomognutu i bili smo ovaj mjesec.  
malo sam se kasn ije javila pa smo išli u prirodnom ciklusu. 

1. inseminacija u prirodnom ciklusu
25.3 - inekcija Ovittrela , navečer u 22.00 h , veličina folikula  19 mm, endometrij 7,8 mm 
27.3 - u jutro bili na postupku , sjeme 8x10 pokretnih spermija - dok. kaže dovoljno 

nakon 14 dana napravit testić  :Smile:   i sada sam kao i sve vi u velikom iščekivanju. 

danas mi je nekih 6 dana nakon postupka , probadaju me jajnici, jucer sam osjetila jaki grč u trbuhu , na wc idem svako malo cijeli život , tako da mi to i nije neki simptom  , i sada već 3 sata čitam vaša iskustva nakon postupka i nadam se  velikom plusiću. 

znam da su mi male šanse da ostanem trudna i da mi je 1 aih , ali nekako se kao i sve vi baš  nadam da bi moglo nešto biti.

----------


## MajaPOP

Drage moje, imam veeeliki strah. Imam skoro stalno prisutan bol u lijevom jajniku (i uz to prisutan osjecaj zarenja/topline koji se siri uz lijevi dio stomaka). Ne bih se bojala da iz spontane trudnoce vec nisam imala vanmatericnu, ali sad me bas frka hvata. Jajnik koji je ovulirao nema jajovod pa bi to jos gora opcija bila (ovarijalna EU), i molim Boga da nije to! Ima li itko iskustava sa ovim bolom u prvim tjednima trudnoce, na ovaj nacin? Po kalendaru bi trebalo da sam 4+6. Pls help!

----------


## martta

MajaPOP, i ja sam imala izvanmatern.t. i bila sam u takvom strahu u idućoj trudnoći. Isto me je bolilo sa desne strane, peklo i neugoda, ALI najvažnije uzv je pokazao da je trudnoća uredna i u maternici.
samo se opusti   :Love: 
sretno! i javi nam se na ovoj temi kako je prošao uzv.  :Smile:

----------


## wannabe26

Pozdrav...ima li koja iskustva sa probadanjima i ziganjem u maternici i povremeno u rodnici tjedan dana prije neocekivane M

----------


## Tinka79

Ovako su izgledali moji simptomi,u srijedu idemo na nas prvi UZV!  :Smile: 
5.dnt poslijepodne snazna bol u donjem dijelu trbuha.Od 6.-10.dnt smeckasto brljavljenje i jaki menstrualni bolovi,tako da smo vec oplakali i otpisali i ovaj nas 8. po redu postupak. O 11.dnt stalo brljavljenje kao i bolovi,pocelo podrigivanje i bolne grudi.15.dnt dvaju dvodnevnih embrija pozitivan kucni test, a 17.dnt i pozitivna beta!  :Smile:

----------


## wannabe26

Sinoc sam primjetila svijetlo smedi iscjedak prilikom brisanja...i cijeli dan provjeravam i imam malo svijetlo smedeg ali nista jako,,,niti curi niti tamni,,,u cetvrtak bi trebala dobiti sta mislite kada bi mogao pasti test ? Tak me strah sad tog iscjetka zbog spontanog kojeg sam imala pocefkom godine,,,najrade bi odma pocela pitduphaston ;(

----------


## nika12345

Pitanjce!  :Smile: 
Za vrijeme M sam imala odnos drugi i treci dan i decko je svrsio. Sad nakon menge (koja traje ukupno 5 dana) mi je cudan osjecaj u trbuhu, kao da mi kruli stalno, osjecam neko kao peckanje u trbuhu, desni jajnik me zaboli, danas mi je na gacicama bilo malo crvenkasto sto nikad prije nije i ne mogu spavat...dali je netko imao neke slicne simptome?
P.S. voljeli bi da je T :D

----------


## martta

naravno da je moguće, čula sam i znam žena koje su zatrudnile od odnosa za vrijeme M
ako želite t. - sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

nika12345, mislim da je ipak prepreprerano za bilo kakve simptome trudnoće par dana nakon odnosa...inače, moguće je, ali ipak izuzetak a ne pravilo.
Preporučila bih tebi i wannabe26 da se prebacite na podforum Prije začeća, tamo ćete dobiti više odgovora. Sretno!

----------


## loptica23

Zanima m kod kasnog otkrivanja trudnoce, ako trudnica pusi i mozda je konzumirala i alkohola koju casicu, da li ce biti velikih posljedica za bebu?

----------


## vatra86

Loptica vjerojatno nece, poznajem puno cura koje su pusile i pile dok nisu saznale da su T i na kraju je sve bilo super. Kad sam ja saznala da sam T pusila sam dok mi se nisu zgadile cigarete. Nazalost spontani se dogodio zbog infekcije a ne zbog toga sta sam pusila..

----------


## lavko

Pišem ovdje jer nisam na Trudnoći našla sličnu temu. Molim vas neki savjet, vaše iskustvo, bilo što..
Trudna sam negdje 4 tjedna (po mojoj procjeni, ja to računam od kad smo se seksali), na UZV se vidijela gestacijska vrećica od 4 mm i beta mi je prije 3 dana bila 4129 a jučer 9332 (ili slično, ne znam sad napamet). 

Uglavnom, sve je bilo u redu do jutros. Od početka su me boljele cice i posebno bradavice. A jutros - niš!!! Prestale peći bradavice, cice nisu napete, ništa. Prošla trudnoća završila mi je missed ab-om i desilo mi se isto, nisu me boljele cice više, a onda je krenulo sve ostalo. 

Naravno da sad paničarim i ne mogu se smirit jer se užasno bojim da nije početak spontanog. Da li vam se desilo da vam se cice ispušu i prestanu boljet a sve je bilo u redu? Ili je to bio početak spontanog?

Užas!

----------


## jojo

> Pišem ovdje jer nisam na Trudnoći našla sličnu temu. Molim vas neki savjet, vaše iskustvo, bilo što..
> Trudna sam negdje 4 tjedna (po mojoj procjeni, ja to računam od kad smo se seksali), na UZV se vidijela gestacijska vrećica od 4 mm i beta mi je prije 3 dana bila 4129 a jučer 9332 (ili slično, ne znam sad napamet). 
> 
> Uglavnom, sve je bilo u redu do jutros. Od početka su me boljele cice i posebno bradavice. A jutros - niš!!! Prestale peći bradavice, cice nisu napete, ništa. Prošla trudnoća završila mi je missed ab-om i desilo mi se isto, nisu me boljele cice više, a onda je krenulo sve ostalo. 
> 
> 
> 
> Naravno da sad paničarim i ne mogu se smirit jer se užasno bojim da nije početak spontanog. Da li vam se desilo da vam se cice ispušu i prestanu boljet a sve je bilo u redu? Ili je to bio početak spontanog?
> 
> Užas!


draga* lavko*, ja sam u 20tt i sise me uopće ne bole. boljele su malo u 2mj i onda prestale. virujem da je sve u redu. probaj mislit pozitivno :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Uh, kad bi mi ovo bila prva trudnoća, možda ne bih toliko brinula, ali kako imam loše iskustvo, sve me brine sad. Moram se smirit do idućeg UZV.
Probat ću ne misliti na što bi bilo kad bi bilo.

----------


## lavko

Moram se ispravit, trudna sam sigurno više od 4 tjedna, samo što ja ne znam kako to ginići računaju. Rekla bih da sad ulazium u 6. tjedan.

----------


## reny123

> Moram se ispravit, trudna sam sigurno više od 4 tjedna, samo što ja ne znam kako to ginići računaju. Rekla bih da sad ulazium u 6. tjedan.


Oni računaju da je 1. dan zadnje menstruacije ujedno  i 1. dan trudnoće.Takvo je pravilo. U doba očekivane menstruacije ulaziš u 5. tjedan.

----------


## lavko

Onda sam trudna 6 tjedana. Ulazim u 7.

----------


## mare41

kasnim s mene tako rano cice nisu bolile, tek malo kasnije, nisam imalo ni mučnine, i nisam se brinula, i krvarila po malo...ne znam šta reći, ili čekaj ponovo uzv ili ponovo vadi betu da se umiriš..

----------


## mare41

lavko, računa se 6 plus nula, plus jedan itd

----------


## lavko

Čekam UZV, betu sam jučer vadila, neću više. Kako misliš 6 plus 0? Što je 6? Što je 0?

----------


## mare41

tkedni plus dani, od zadnje menge računaš tjedne po 7 dana, plus kusur u danima

----------


## reny123

lavko, ako ti je npr. 1. dan zadnje menstruacije bio u nedjelju, u vrijeme očekivane menstruacije u nedjelju nakon 4 tjedna si 5+0, u ponedjeljak si 5+1, utorak 5+2....
Ako ti je 1. dan zadnje M bio u npr. četvrtak, u četvrtak u vrijeme očekivane M si 5+0, u petak 5+1....

----------


## bubekica

> lavko, ako ti je npr. 1. dan zadnje menstruacije bio u nedjelju, u vrijeme očekivane menstruacije u nedjelju nakon 4 tjedna si 5+0, u ponedjeljak si 5+1, utorak 5+2....
> Ako ti je 1. dan zadnje M bio u npr. četvrtak, u četvrtak u vrijeme očekivane M si 5+0, u petak 5+1....


zar nije u vrijeme ocekivane M, tj. a 29dc. onda 4+0?

----------


## mare41

bubek, želim ti da vrlo skoro saznaš da je 28 dana = 4 tjedna, a da je 29. dan 5+0

----------


## bubekica

> bubek, želim ti da vrlo skoro saznaš da je 28 dana = 4 tjedna, a da je 29. dan 5+0


Svaki dan nesto novo naucim, iako mi ovo nema nikakvog smisla  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

trudnoća se računa u tjednima, do kraja, jel u 28 dana 4 tjedna ili 3? u čem je problem

----------


## martinaP

> Svaki dan nesto novo naucim, iako mi ovo nema nikakvog smisla



Nema. 

28 dana je puna 4 tjedna (4*7), punih 5 tjedana je 35 dana od zm. 29 dana je 4+1. 4*7 dana + 1 dan.

----------


## mare41

oprašta se onima koji ne spavaju, s ostacima propuha u glavi

----------


## bubekica

> oprašta se onima koji ne spavaju, s ostacima propuha u glavi


Naravno, uz zahvalu na lijepim zeljama  :Smile:

----------


## Nera29

http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/racu...400&height=725

 :Kiss:  , sretno svima!

----------


## jojo

> Čekam UZV, betu sam jučer vadila, neću više. Kako misliš 6 plus 0? Što je 6? Što je 0?


pa zašto se ne naručiš privatno na uzv i riješiš se sumnje?

----------


## lavko

Prerano je, imam u utorak pregled, toliko ću pričekat. Al da sam nervozna, nervozna sam.

----------


## Kadauna

ajme reny123 i mare41 koju ste zbrku napravile s netocnim informacijama  :Laughing: 

zamolit cu moderatore da ipak te netocne informacije izbrisu ako se to moze/mora i da ostanu samo one tocne - za sve buduce trudnice da se ne uplase

----------


## mare41

može, naravno, nek se briše

----------


## reny123

Ako se briše onda mogu i komentirati. Koje netočne informacije? Meni su svi ginekolozi tako računali  :Shock: .

----------


## reny123

Ajmo ovako:
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Trud...-trudnoce.aspx
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/prvi...-trudnoce.aspx

----------


## bubekica

29-i dan ciklusa je 5-i tjedan trudnoce, odnosno 4+1. 4 tjedna (28 dana) + 1 dana, znaci puna 4 tjedna, tj. U 5-om tjednu.

----------


## tangerina

ako je od z.m. prošlo 29 dana, to je 4 tjedna + 1 dan, dakle u petom si tjednu trudnoće, ali si 4+1. kao kad napuniš 30 godina, ušla si u 31. godinu života, ali imaš 30 godina i x dana.

----------


## reny123

> Ako se briše onda mogu i komentirati. Koje netočne informacije? Meni su svi ginekolozi tako računali .


aaaa, tek sad vidim gdje smo mare i ja krivo zabrijale  :Predaja:

----------


## Argente

ništa ja neću brisat, neka ostane pojašnjenje za sve buduće zbunjole

----------


## lavko

Skužila sam :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Još jedan simptom - promjene hladno/toplo. Preznojavam se, curi znoj niz leđa, kosa mokra, a onda zima, oblačim kaput u uredu, pa opet vruće..

----------


## lavko

I još jedan - živčanost do neba. Toliko sam živčana da bi me smirilo jedino da iscijepam kuhinjski stol na milimetarske komadiće i onda nastavim s parketom. :cupakosu:

----------


## Sara 29.

> I još jedan - živčanost do neba. Toliko sam živčana da bi me smirilo jedino da iscijepam kuhinjski stol na milimetarske komadiće i onda nastavim s parketom.


 Ja sam isto jaaaako živčana zadnja tri dana,strašno, neznam šta da raadim sa sobom.Trebam dobit mengu za 6 dana .Možda dne dođe,daj Bože .

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> I još jedan - živčanost do neba. Toliko sam živčana da bi me smirilo jedino da iscijepam kuhinjski stol na milimetarske komadiće i onda nastavim s parketom.


Jao, da, stravična nervoza.
Probudim se nervozna usred noći, a ni sama sebi ne mogu objasniti zašto. Grozan osjećaj.  :Cool:

----------


## lavko

Ja se derem na sve oko sebe. Jutros sam se posvađala s mužem i rekla da mu nisam sluškinja i da je diktator. Nemam kočnice. A živcira me sve - od mrlje na podu do krivo ispostavljenog računa za grijanje.

----------


## anddu

lavko, take it easy, tek si na početku, što će tek do kraja biti (stan će ti biti isjeckan na milimetarske komadiće  :Grin: ). Ja sam prije trudnoće bila užasno živčana i tjeskobna, morio me posao i u snovima, koji je inače jako stresan, a u trudnoći sam se baš smirila po tom pitanju. Totalni zen - ono koji posao, što je to (a radila sam dok nisam završila u bolnici u 27tt). Strah je pak druga priča

----------


## lavko

Joj anddu bih ja, ali jače je od mene, tko je imao ovakve simptome, zna o čemu pričam. Jednostavno ti živci rade, nije to hir jer sam trudna pa si mogu dozvoliti nego van kontrole. Mogu samo prešutiti i tako izbjeći svađu ali mene će i dalje to živcirati.
Kako su neke trudnice zen, tako su neke ljute. Tako mi je bilo i u prvoj trudnoći. Stvarno nije do namjernog i voljnog iživljavanja. A znam da nije zdravo.
Strah me nekako prošao i ne razmišljam puno unaprijed. Ali ovo je sad kako je.

----------


## mare41

ja sam npr zasuzila na svaku sitnicu, baš bi suze potekle i na tužnije nešto i na lijepo, i prošlo...tako valjda i živčnost će proći

----------


## sretna 1506

> Joj anddu bih ja, ali jače je od mene, tko je imao ovakve simptome, zna o čemu pričam. Jednostavno ti živci rade, nije to hir jer sam trudna pa si mogu dozvoliti nego van kontrole. Mogu samo prešutiti i tako izbjeći svađu ali mene će i dalje to živcirati.
> Kako su neke trudnice zen, tako su neke ljute. Tako mi je bilo i u prvoj trudnoći. Stvarno nije do namjernog i voljnog iživljavanja. A znam da nije zdravo.
> Strah me nekako prošao i ne razmišljam puno unaprijed. Ali ovo je sad kako je.


Ne razumijem,ti si trudna ilil još čekaš da saznaš jesi li ???

----------


## anddu

Trudna je, trudna... ma znam lavko da to nije namjerno iživljavanje i da nervozu ne možeš kontrolirati, ja ti želim da te što prije uhvati zen  :Cool:

----------


## babaroga222

Da li je moguce imati menstruaciju u prvom mjesecu trudnoce. Menstruacija je slaba i oskudna,danas je drugi dan i imala  sam grceve kao i svaki mjesec,ali mogucnost za trudnocu realno postoji. Citala sam o laznim menstruacijama,no ne znam je li ovo to buduci da je stigla na tocan datum,a za lazne se kaze da urane ili kasne.

----------


## bubekica

*babaroga* ako je lazna menstruacija, test ce pokazati + pa najbolje da ga napravis. sretno!

----------


## babaroga222

Hvala

----------


## Sara 29.

[QUOTE=lavko;2560691]Joj anddu bih ja, ali jače je od mene, tko je imao ovakve simptome, zna o čemu pričam. Jednostavno ti živci rade, nije to hir jer sam trudna pa si mogu dozvoliti nego van kontrole. Mogu samo prešutiti i tako izbjeći svađu ali mene će i dalje to živcirati.
Kako su neke trudnice zen, tako su neke ljute. Tako mi je bilo i u prvoj trudnoći. Stvarno nije do namjernog i voljnog iživljavanja. A znam da nije zdravo.
Strah me nekako prošao i ne razmišljam puno unaprijed. Ali ovo je sad kako je.[/

*lavko* jesi svaki dan živčana ili se smanjuje, ja bih voljela da sam trudna, isto me pucala živčanost dva dana pa me baš zanima kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## baby90

pozdrav curke,i meni treba pomoc.naime imala sam menstruaciju 9.1 pa sam onda opet dobila 23.1 a trebala sam 28 i nije bila kao uvjek trajala je 3 dana i bila je oskudna i onda u vrjeme kad je treblala stvarno doc poceo je da me boli stomak i ledja i pojavilo se malo krvi ali samo kad se obrisem papirom a grudi su mi napuhane i bolne mjesec dana a zadnjih dana sam primjetila da mi se vene vide na njima i to pravo,stalno sam zedna i stalno mi se ide u wc da li je imo ko takva iskustva

----------


## Nera29

baby90 jesi probala test napraviti? mozda ovo zadnje nije bila m?

----------


## baby90

nisam uzasno me strah da se ponovo ne razocaram jer na bebi radimo dugo zato sam htjela vidit da li je ko imao takvo iskustvo I imam bjeli iscjedak i stalno imam osjecaj da je nesto mokro ccc sorry na ovom

----------


## lavko

Živčana svaki dan, najviše ujutro i navečer tj. kad vidim muža.
Al nije me odmah pukla živčanost, nakon par tjedana.

----------


## lavko

Došlo je i to - plač. Plač bez razloga, na himne svih naroda, na tužne filmove, na sretne filmove, na pjesme Bette Midler (kad čujem Rose, suze cure), na Elvisa (skoro sve), na kućne ljubimce koji su bolesni, na prosvjede u Ukrajini...

----------


## martta

> Došlo je i to - plač. Plač bez razloga, na himne svih naroda, na tužne filmove, na sretne filmove, na pjesme Bette Midler (kad čujem Rose, suze cure), na Elvisa (skoro sve), na kućne ljubimce koji su bolesni, na prosvjede u Ukrajini...


kako si me sada nasmijala  :Smile: )))))
sretno lavko!

----------


## sretna 1506

Jedno pitanje,ako netko zna,ili mu se to desilo,nekakvi titraji,treptaji u maternici,ponavljaju se,svako malo,pogotovo kad mirujem,šta je to i zašto  :Shock: ?

----------


## Argente

Mislim da je mare41 to spominala, možda se javi ili joj pošalji pp

----------


## nivesa

> Jedno pitanje,ako netko zna,ili mu se to desilo,nekakvi titraji,treptaji u maternici,ponavljaju se,svako malo,pogotovo kad mirujem,šta je to i zašto ?


Eto i mene nakon puuuuno citanja vasih silnih pitanja i odgovora...nadovezujem se na tvoj citat jer i mene to zbunjuje...titraji???
 i da jesam trudna za to je rano...jer jos je rano i za test a kamoli za neke pokrete ili bilo kakav osjecaj bebe...Zadnja M06.01. ciklusi kak im se hoce ,ali zadnjih par mj uglavnom svakih 30-32 dana. 
Da li je to mozda gnjezdenje? Ili se maternica spremna na veliki posao koji ju ceka? Pokusavamo ostat trudni nakon dugo vremena...po meni i predugo ali dr nije dao... 
nakon andela smo svasta trebali " dolje " popravit  :Smile: 
oprostite zbog posta  ali svasta mi se mota po glavi pa malo pomozite...

----------


## lavko

> kako si me sada nasmijala )))))
> sretno lavko!


Hvala ti!  :Smile: 




> Jedno pitanje,ako netko zna,ili mu se to desilo,nekakvi titraji,treptaji u maternici,ponavljaju se,svako malo,pogotovo kad mirujem,šta je to i zašto ?


Jesi trudna, na to mislis? Meni je prvi puta bilo tako, kao neko kuhanje, vrenje, u maternici. I osjecaj da cu dobit.

----------


## nivesa

Od ostalih simptoma kasika... sve se moze protumacit kao pms ili trudnoca!!! :Confused: 
bolne grudi, nadutost, zgaravica ali ne stalno,tu i tam mi se vrti,pogotovo predvecer.... umor ali i posao me umara... temp 37,2 u svako doba dana ali inace ne mjerim BT pa nemogu znat sigurno....

----------


## sretna 1506

> Hvala ti! 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesi trudna, na to mislis? Meni je prvi puta bilo tako, kao neko kuhanje, vrenje, u maternici. I osjecaj da cu dobit.


Ma jesam vraga......ima 15 dana,od zadnje menstr.povremeni titraji i trzaji,nikakvo kuhanje,ni vrenje  :Laughing: a evo ima 2 dana baš učestalo,čak se pod rukom na trbuhu osjeti,pa neznam šta da mislim,šta je to??

----------


## nivesa

Bila bi vam jako zahvalna da mi date bilo kakav savjet ili prijedlog kako i sta dalje...test ili beta mislim da je jos prerano... ali ipak se na ovom forumu uvijek nekako smirim kad je najgore

----------


## žužy

nivesa,sve nabrojano zvuči jako dobro,al ne preostaje ti drugo nego biti još malo strpljiva.Eto i ja osječam dobar dio razno raznih simptoma..jučer sam u ustima imala okus krvi,a nje ni od kud,pa mi krulji,gladna,podrigujem i mučno mi u isto vrijeme..zavrti mi se svaki put kad se ustanem,sline imam više do te mjere da moram stalno piti vode jer me 'guti' u grlu..
Danas sam planirala pišnut testa jer danas trebam dobit mengu..al temp. mi je pala (mjerim bazalnu) pa mislim da ipak ništ od testića.Simptomi su varljivi...
Ja ti želim da si trudna.

sretna,prošli ciklus je meni maternica titrala,ajme koji filing..pisala sam i na odbrojavanju,nikad mi se to nije dogodilo.Trajalo je koji dan,prestalo kak i došlo.Al me dosta iritiralo.Neznam kaj to znači..maternica je mišić,iz nekog razloga se trzala,pojma nemam.

----------


## nivesa

> Mislim da je mare41 to spominala, možda se javi ili joj pošalji pp





> nivesa,sve nabrojano zvuči jako dobro,al ne preostaje ti drugo nego biti još malo strpljiva.Eto i ja osječam dobar dio razno raznih simptoma..jučer sam u ustima imala okus krvi,a nje ni od kud,pa mi krulji,gladna,podrigujem i mučno mi u isto vrijeme..zavrti mi se svaki put kad se ustanem,sline imam više do te mjere da moram stalno piti vode jer me 'guti' u grlu..
> Danas sam planirala pišnut testa jer danas trebam dobit mengu..al temp. mi je pala (mjerim bazalnu) pa mislim da ipak ništ od testića.Simptomi su varljivi...
> Ja ti želim da si trudna.
> 
> sretna,prošli ciklus je meni maternica titrala,ajme koji filing..pisala sam i na odbrojavanju,nikad mi se to nije dogodilo.Trajalo je koji dan,prestalo kak i došlo.Al me dosta iritiralo.Neznam kaj to znači..maternica je mišić,iz nekog razloga se trzala,pojma nemam.


Hvala, i ja tebi zelim da si trudna....svima vama! Koliko god si to zelim toliki me strah da se ne razocaram ak dobijem m . Ne zelim se nadat ali nemogu protiv toga! Prokleti mozak!

----------


## marija.ana2507

Drage moje,da vam se i ja pridruzim!  :Smile:  

Simptomi su tu,M nije dosla jucer kad je trebala (inace mi je redovita i tocna u dan),a bojim se uraditi test da se ne razocaram...
Prije 15ak dana grudi narasle za 2broja,bradavice ludjacki osjetljive i bolne,grcevi kao pms,ali imak osjecaj kao da mi maternica gori -.- traje cca pola minute i prodje, 10-12 puta dnevno mokrim (inace samo 2x), placljiva,jaaako nervozna,vjetrovi,naduta,stucam,trbuh mi malo narastao,temperatura 37,1,ledja bole...sto mislite,ako kasni jedan dan sa svim ovim simptomima,jel rano da danas uradim test?

----------


## nivesa

Napravi ujutro test! I javi rezultaze! Po mojoj procjeni, ako su ti cice 2 br vece uz sve ovo ima nade! :Smile:

----------


## marija.ana2507

Test clear blue pozitivan!!! :D pise 1-2 tj trudnoce, jel moguce to??

----------


## nivesa

> Test clear blue pozitivan!!! :D pise 1-2 tj trudnoce, jel moguce to??


Ja ne znam koji test ti napise koliko si zrudna???
Ali + Je +! Cestitam!

----------


## bubekica

> Test clear blue pozitivan!!! :D pise 1-2 tj trudnoce, jel moguce to??


moguce, naravno! CB pokazuje koliko je otpilike proslo od zaceca, a trudnoca se inace racuna od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije.

cestitam!

----------


## mravak

> Test clear blue pozitivan!!! :D pise 1-2 tj trudnoce, jel moguce to??



Čestitam !!

----------


## nivesa

> Test clear blue pozitivan!!! :D pise 1-2 tj trudnoce, jel moguce to??


Koji test tocno? Ja sam radila cb koji to nije pokazivao. I da li mi mozete reci koliko kosta? Ja sam imala zadnju m 6.1. Jel mi rano jos za test?

----------


## bubekica

rijec je o ClearBlue Digital, mislim da je oko 80kn. 
osobno bih ti preporucila gravignost mini, povoljan (20-30kn), a tocan. mozes pokusati, ovisi kad je bila ovulacija i koliko ti inace traju ciklusi.

----------


## nivesa

Kod mene su ciklusi totalan kaos, ali zadnja 2 mj oko 30-32 dana. Zato ne znam ni kad mi je O ni kad da napravim test...

----------


## marija.ana2507

Clear blue digital, 70kn, u roku 3 min pokaze rezultat, ali ja sam i bez njega nekako znala da sam trudna  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

:Sad:  ovaj mj nismo imali srece

----------


## mare41

> Jedno pitanje,ako netko zna,ili mu se to desilo,nekakvi titraji,treptaji u maternici,ponavljaju se,svako malo,pogotovo kad mirujem,šta je to i zašto ?


kako je sad?
meni titraji nisu bili dobar znak, al ne mora biti svakom isto

----------


## žužy

mare,zašto ti titraji nisu bili dobar znak?

----------


## Argente

žužy, zato jer u tim postupcima nije ostala trudna

*Budući da na Prije začeća i Trudnoći imamo masu vrlo sličnih tema, a na ovom podforumu specifičnosti ranih MPO trudnoća pokrivaju Nakon transfera i MPO trudnoća, ovu temu ključam.*

----------

